# Singletrail Skala: im Ernst?



## marco (18. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wir hören von Carsten & co. immer wieder S4, S3, usw., als Singletrackbewertung. Meine Frage: mach die Skala Sinn? Oder sind normale Tourenbiker mit 'ner S2 schon zu Fuß unterwegs?

Meine Erfahrung: zusammen mit Cybal, seine Freundin und Edgar haben wir den Trail 531 von der Europahütte runter zum Brenner probiert. Ergebnis: nicht mal die Hälfte des Trails war für uns fahrbar. Ich lese aber hier http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html folgendes:







Der Trail wäre ein S2. Ich stufe mich als normaler Tourenbiker ein, wobei auch schwierigere Trails kein Problem sein sollten. S2 ist für mich nur zu 40% fahrbar. Dann macht die Skala für mich keinen Sinn. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Beff1 (18. August 2006)

Hm, ich habe die Skalierung irgendwann mal angesehen und dann aber gleich wieder verworden, weil ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der sich da vorkommt wie jemand, der eben gerade erst seine Stützräder abgebaut bekommen hat.

Ich Stufe mich ebenfalls als "normalen" Tourenbiker ein, der auch bei schwierigeren Trails keine Probleme hat. Des Bikers "Grundausrüstung" wie Wheelie, Bunnyhop, Stoppies etc. hab ich drauf, dennoch reichts auch bei mir nicht für heftige 2er, 3er oder sonstwas. Keine Ahnung was das für Leute sind die sowas fahren (oder was die für Bikes haben  ..... sicher aber mal kein HT, wie ich  )

Oft denke ich auch, das das wohl schon eher Trial ist und nichts mehr mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.

UND: obwohl viele immer davon schreiben, sie seien hier und dort runtergefahren .... wenn ich an entsprechenden "Trails" rumgeschoben hab, hab ich noch nie jemanden fahren sehen 

Trotzdem denke ich, das es wohl schon einige Biker gibt, die´s wirklich drauf haben - aber das dürfte eine Minderheit sein....


@Marco: Starke Bilder, auf Deiner HP .... bin begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (18. August 2006)

Hei Marco,

ich glaube hier kommen viele Dinge zusammen:
a.) Wege verändern sich z.B. durch Unwetter, etc
b.) Alle Bewertungen können nur subjektiv sein
c.) Schweirigkeitsbewertungen werden auch als Quantifizierung des eigenen Könnens (miss?-) gebraucht. Der Marathonläufer kann z.B. sagen: ich schaff' die 42km in 3:10 und alle bewundern ihn. Doch was sagt der arme Trailbiker? Mit der Single Trailskala kann er nun auch endlich sein Können beziffern. Das kann dazu führen, dass man eine Strecke leichter bewertet, um für andere die Nuss "S2" schwerer zu knacken zu machen.

Im Klettersport gibt es ein ausgeklügeltes System von Schwierigkeitsbewertungen, trotzdem ist die Streuung hier allemal ein Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das heisst so genau, wie die Skalen mit +/- vorgeben zu sein, geht das gar nicht Und im Wildwassersport sind die Schwierigkeitsgrade Dank einer geschlossenen Skala  (WW6 = Grenze der Befahrbarkeit die aber in der Praxis laufend nach oben verschoben wird) eigentlich nur ein Witz. 

Bei der Singletrail Skala wäre ausserdem noch zu berücksichtigen, daß diese von "Steilwandjunkies" aufgestellt wurden, die sich auf die Bewältigung von immer größeren Schwierigkeiten spezialisiert haben. Insofern ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn auch ein guter Tourenfahrer da relativ bald das Ende der eigenen Fahnenstange sieht.

Ich halte nachvollziehbare Schwierigkeitsbewertungen für einen Führer oder eine Tourenbeschreibung für zweckmässig. Mehr aber auch nicht. Insbesondere die Generalisierung von so Statements wie: "ich fahre zum xy Grad ist mir suspekt und kann infolge von Gruppenzwang durchaus auch gefährlich werden.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2006)

hallo ihr,

sehe ich ähnlich wie beff. aber ich brauch auch keine scala, denn wenn es mir zu steil oder sonstwas wird, steig ich ab und schiebe  udn mir ist es dann auch egal ob da andere noch fahren oder nicht. ich will für mich heile unten ankommen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger  

grüße coffee


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir hören von Carsten & co. immer wieder S4, S3, usw., als Singletrackbewertung. Meine Frage: mach die Skala Sinn? Oder sind normale Tourenbiker mit 'ner S2 schon zu Fuß unterwegs?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Marco,

daraus ergeben sich zwei Ansätze:

Der 531 ist nach objektiven Kriterien (wer auch immer die aufstellen mag) mit einem durchschnittlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad behaftet, der oberhalb von S2 ist.
Wenn die Einstufung als S2 objektiv ist, und Du nur 40% fahren könntest, dann sind vielleicht Deine fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten durchschnittlich vielleicht unterhalb des S2-Grades.
Ohne eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen zu wollen, fand ich die alte Zehner-Skala besser, 
da gerade der untere Teil für normale Tourenfahren besser abgestuft war.

Je nach Spot und Tagesform scheitere ich an +/- S3-Graden. Manchmal auch darunter, weil eben nicht ein einzelner Aspekt (z.B. mehr als 70% Gefälle) im wesentlichen den S-Grad bestimmt sondern die Summe der einzelnen Aspekte.

Bei meinen Fahrtechnikkursen möchte ich behaupten, dass selbst mit regelmäßigen Touren und minimalen Training die Mehrzahl der normalen Tourenbiker bestenfalls an das S2-Niveau herankommt. Mit regelmäßigen Training erreichen einzelne auch S3-Niveau. Darüber wird es m.A. nach mit einem normalen Tourenfully und ohne Protektorenausrüstung schwierig bzw. gefährlich.

Ich perönlich würde mir als Alpen-X keine Streckenabschnitte mit einem durchschnittlichenSchwierigkeits oberhalb S2 aussuchen. Ich bin mir aber bewußt, dass es aber im Einzelfall bei der Tour S2-Grade geben kann, die ich ohne Vorbereitung oder Test nicht einfach runterfahren würde.

Gerade bei Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen würde ich die Empfehlung an normale Tourenfahren aussprechen, lieber solche Routen zu fahren, die durchschnittlich einen halben bis ganzen S-Grad unterhalb meines durchschnittlichen Fahrvermögens liegen.

Vor der eigenen Haustür einen Spot befahren zu wollen, der deutlich oberhalb des momentanen Fahrvermögens liegt, ist etwas ganz anderes, als in den Alpen bei einer Abfahrt etwas auszuprobieren (wohlmöglich mit 8-15 kg schweren Rucksack auf dem Buckel) und dann zu scheitern und zu verunfallen.

VG Martin

PS: Ich finde die S-Skala von Ansatz her in Ordnung. 
Wünsche mir aber bei zukünftigen Tourenbeschreibungen,
dass der Skalenbereich S0-S3 mit +/- weiter aufgefächert wird, 
also S2+ ist leichter als S3-.

PPS: Die Variante "Absteigen und schieben" ist eine sehr intelligente. 

M.W. hat @ rpo35 oder @ XCRacer den schönen Satz geprägt:

*Wichtig ist, dass man denn richtigen Zeitpunkt zum "Feige sein" nicht verpasst. *

D.h., dass man gerade bei Mehrtagestouren und Alpen-X um seine eigenen Fahrfähigkeiten weiß bzw. durch keinen wie auch immer gearteten äußeren Umstand/Zwang überschätzt.


----------



## Catsoft (18. August 2006)

Die Skala ist der Witz, sorry. Ich fahr auch schon fast 20 Jahre MTB, am Garda, TAC und andere Rennen. Nach der Skala bräuche ich Stützräder  Bei S3 ist bei mir die Grenze. Die Skala ist bei S1 und S2 zu undiferenziert. Für die Meisten ist bei S2 die Grenze des fahrbaren erreicht.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr,
> 
> sehe ich ähnlich wie beff. aber ich brauch auch keine scala, denn wenn es mir zu steil oder sonstwas wird, steig ich ab und schiebe  udn mir ist es dann auch egal ob da andere noch fahren oder nicht. ich will für mich heile unten ankommen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> 
> grüße coffee



Nehmen wir mal aber an du willst eine Tour fahren, du denkst du kannst fast alles fahren und dann läufst du wie ein wahnsinniger bergab, weil die Skala einfach nicht mit der Realität der Tourenfahrer stimmt. Wenn der Moser so was bei seinen Touren gemacht hätte, würde keiner seine Bücher kaufen, oder?

Ich bin auch Kletterer und ich weiß, dass teilweise die Schwierigkeitsbewertung nicht stimmt, aber kein Kletterer würde ein 6er in den Dolomiten als 3er einstufen, sonst gäbe es dort nur Unfälle.


----------



## Waschbaer (18. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Singletrail Skala wäre ausserdem noch zu berücksichtigen, daß diese von "Steilwandjunkies" aufgestellt wurden, die sich auf die Bewältigung von immer größeren Schwierigkeiten spezialisiert haben. Insofern ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn auch ein guter Tourenfahrer da relativ bald das Ende der eigenen Fahnenstange sieht.



Das trifft es aber nicht ganz, denn es sind ja eigentlich objektive Kriterien, anhand derer der Schwierigkeitsgrad festgemacht wird. Das Problem bei den Hofer-Touren ist vielmehr, dass seine subjektive Wahrnehmung der Schwierigkeit nicht mit der eines Normalbikers übereinstimmt.
So hab ich im Stubaital dann auch mein blaues Wunder erlebt.  

Besser ist die Einordnung von Beispieltrails in die einzelnen S-Grade hier http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ gelungen. Bei den mir bekannten Trails (z.B. Römerturm) konnte ich die Zuordnung gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2006)

Ich finde die Skala auch einen Quatsch, da für 90% der Biker bei S2 Schluß sein dürfte, dann fährt noch ein Teil S3 und eine Handvoll Leute mehr. Was nutzt eine Einteilung der Schwierigkeit, wenn sie dann doch wieder für 90% der Leute zu grob unterteilt ist? Dann habe ich ja noch lieber die Moserpunkte!
So kommt dann doch Coffees Einstellung zum Tragen, nämlich ich versuch´s, vielleicht kann ich es fahren, vielleicht auch nicht! Wobei ich auch gerne für unbekanntes Terrain irgendeinen Anhaltspunkt hätte, ob ich nun schieben / tragen muss oder fahren kann. Da hilft es besser, andere zu fragen, wie es denn aussieht, Carsten ist für die meisten hier sicher kein Maßstab, ebensowenig wie Harald von den Vertridern (obwohl ich natürlich gerne so gut fahren können würde  ). Am Dienstag war ich auf dem Herzogstand, da fuhr einer die Skipiste runter und die ca. anderen 25 Radler, die uns entgegen kamen, sind wirklich so runtergeeiert, als ob sie letzte Woche die Stützräder abbekommen  hätten. Also an wen richtet sich die Skala? Eigentlich eher an Trialer als an Tourenbiker.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> daraus ergeben sich zwei Ansätze:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast du Recht. Ich bin aber froh, dass ich den Trail nicht allein gefahren bin. Edgar und Cybal können ihre Meinung dazu sagen. 

Zur Info:

Im Schwierigkeitsgrad 2 muss man mit größeren Wurzeln und Steinen rechnen. Der Boden ist häufig nicht verfestigt. Stufen und flache Treppen sind zu erwarten. Oftmals kommen enge Kurven vor, die Steilheit beträgt passagenweise bis zu 70%.

Die Hindernisse müssen durch Gewichtsverlagerung überwunden werden. Ständige Bremsbereitschaft und das Verlagern des Körperschwerpunktes sind notwendige Techniken, ebenso genaues dosieren der Bremsen und ständige Körperspannung. Wegbeschaffenheit	Untergrund meist nicht verfestigt, größere Wurzeln u. Steine
Hindernisse	flache Absätze und Treppen
Gefälle	< 70%
Kurven	leichte Spitzkehren
Fahrtechnik	fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik nötig

Beispiele:
Eisjöchl, nördliche Abfahrt Richtung Passeier Tal, Südtirol
øS-Grad: S-2, max. S-Grad: S-5
"An der Stettiner Hütte auf knapp 2.900 m Höhe beginnt der Trail auf einer alten Militärpiste zunächst auf S1 Niveau. Schnell steigert sich die Schwierigkeit gerade in Kehren und auf Felspassagen auf S3. Stark erodierte Abschnitte wechseln sich ab mit engen Spitzkehren sowie Abschnitten mit lockeren Felsplatten. Nach einer kurzen, fast ebenen Passage auf S1 Niveau beginnt die Schlüsselstelle der Abfahrt. Eine schräg verlaufende Kalksteinader im Granitfelsen bildet fortan den Weg. Die S-3-Passage ist steil, verblockt und die schrägen Felsplatten erfordern höchste Konzentration. 
Nach einer Kurve auf S4 Niveau wird der Trail nochmals etwa einfacher. Dann kommt eine steile Treppe aus Steinplatten, die zweifellos mit S5 bewertet werden muß. Hat man sein Bike diese kurze Passage hinab getragen geht es fortan auf einer breiteren Piste mit der Schwierigkeit S2 weiter. Der Weg windet ich in zahllosen Serpentinen hinab zur Lazinser Alm. Hier sind insbesondere die senkrecht stehen Granitplatten im Auslauf der Spitzkehren zu erwähnen. Diese Platten dienen dazu Wasser seitlich vom Weg abzuleiten.
Nach ingesamt 1.000 hm anspruchvoller Abfahrt endet der Weg an der Lazinser Alm und geht fortan auf einem Schotterweg hinab ins Tal."

Aus http://www.singletrail-skala.de/

Das Eisjöchl kann ich bis auf wenige Stellen problemlos fahren.


----------



## some-pirate (18. August 2006)

die skala differenziert zu wenig. für die meisten machts einen großen unterschied, obs nur steil ist oder ob der untergrund auch lose/rutschig ist. das ist ein bisschen wie beim skifahren: ein fahrer kommt vielleicht den schwärzesten steilhang runter, verzweifelt aber an 10cm neuschneeauflage. 
weiterhin ist die bewertung einzelner stellen sehr subjektiv (siehe die 'flow' beschreibungen auf der homepage von carsten schymik). es macht auch nur eine gesamt-bewertung einer stelle sinn, d.h. eine s4 wird nicht s2, nur weil es eine line gibt, die da durchführt.

daher sollte entweder die skala ausgeweitet werden (halte ich nicht für sinnvoll) oder es sollte raum für zusätzliche informationen geschaffen werden, etwa gefälle, untergrund, ausgesetztheit der stelle (viel ist auch psychologie) usf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmen wir mal aber an du willst eine Tour fahren, du denkst du kannst fast alles fahren und dann läufst du wie ein wahnsinniger bergab, weil die Skala einfach nicht mit der Realität der Tourenfahrer stimmt. Wenn der Moser so was bei seinen Touren gemacht hätte, würde keiner seine Bücher kaufen, oder?
> 
> Ich bin auch Kletterer und ich weiß, dass teilweise die Schwierigkeitsbewertung nicht stimmt, aber kein Kletterer würde ein 6er in den Dolomiten als 3er einstufen, sonst gäbe es dort nur Unfälle.



marco ich gebe dir recht. udn wenn ich mir die ursprüngliche scala udn deren "können" ansehe und dann mit den bewertungen von gewissen bikern auf touren vergleiche, ist das scharf an der realität vorbeigeschossen.

wenn zb. carten in seinem alpenX bericht, von seiner neuesten Überquerung berichtet und dort dann die streckenabschnitte als s2 und s3 deklariert sind, und mir die fotos ansehen frage ich mich schon. denn das geht weit ab von der ursprungsfestlegung der S kriterien. 

coffee


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast du Recht. Ich bin aber froh, dass ich den Trail nicht allein gefahren bin. Edgar und Cybal können ihre Meinung dazu sagen.
> ...


 
Hallo Marco,

ich wollte das in gar keinem Fall als Kritik verstanden wissen.

Mit der Einteilung eines Streckenabschnittes in S-Grade ist das so ein Problem.

Beispiel: Die Strecke hat überwiegend S1-S2, ein paar S3 und eine S4-Sektion.

Nun fahren ein und dieselbe Strecke zwei Gruppen ab. Die eine Gruppe besteht aus normalen TourenfahrerInnen, die andere Gruppe S-Grad-Yunkies , d.h. ihre persönliche Grenze durch Fahrtechnik und Ausrüstung inkl. Bike liegt bei S5 oder darüber.

Beide Gruppen sollen nun denselben Streckenabschnitt bewerten.

Na, klingelt es? Was wird da wohl rauskommen?

Die unerfahrenere Gruppe wird nach der Skala eher zu hoch bewerten und die Crack-Gruppe eher durchschnittlich zu niedrig.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, welche Gruppe schreibt ein Tourenbuch bzw. macht eine Touren-DVD?   

VG Martin


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2006)

@ juchhu,

da hast du wohl recht. bewerten öffentlich tun es die cracks, und genau das ist aber nicht richtig, da die masse für die sie die dvd machen udn die tourenbücher schreiben eben "nur" tourenfahrer sind. dh hier muss man sich ggf. umorientieren. wie gesagt, der grundstock der beschreibung wie auf der seite http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html stimmt. nur die bewertung der tourenstrecken durch die chracks stimmt nicht. weil hier eben mit völlig anderen maßstäben bewertet wird.

dh, man kann sich eben nciht an solchen sachen orientieren. ebensowenig konnte man das früher bei den alten moser tourenführern, aber das hat sich etwas geändert, weil hier ebenso nachgearbeitet wurde die letzten jahre.

fakt ist, ich brauch keine beschreibung eine scala. ich schaue mir km, hm udn die karte an. rechne mehr zeit ein udn fahr da wo es MIR noch spaß bringt und schiebe/trage da, wo es für MICH vernünftig ist.

grüße coffee


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> ich wollte das in gar keinem Fall als Kritik verstanden wissen.
> 
> ...



keine sorge, ich habe es nicht als kritik angenommen, es ist teil der diskussion.

Ich glaube das hauptproblem ist: für wen ist die skala gedacht? Für "normale" biker oder für freaks?


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu,
> 
> *da hast du wohl recht*. bewerten öffentlich tun es die cracks, und genau das ist aber nicht richtig, da die masse für die sie die dvd machen udn die tourenbücher schreiben eben "nur" tourenfahrer sind. dh hier muss man sich ggf. umorientieren. wie gesagt, der grundstock der beschreibung wie auf der seite http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html stimmt. nur die bewertung der tourenstrecken durch die chracks stimmt nicht. weil hier eben mit völlig anderen maßstäben bewertet wird.
> 
> ...


 
Klar, weiß ich doch. Bin doch ein Erklärbär. 



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorge, ich habe es nicht als kritik angenommen, es ist teil der diskussion.
> 
> Ich glaube das hauptproblem ist: *für wen ist die skala gedacht*? Für "normale" biker oder für freaks?


 
@ coffee, @ marcro

Das ist die Kernfrage!  

Wenn es darum geht, normalen TourenbikerInnen eine Entscheidungshilfe und Risikominimierung an die Hand zu geben, sollte der S0-S3 Skalabereich weiter aufgefächert werden.

Falls eine(r) Lust und Man- bzw. Womanpower hat, wäre die Entwicklung einer Streckenabschnittsdatenbank mit Abstimmmöglichkeit für den Durchschnitt und einzelne Sektionen interessant.

In der Auswertung sollte man dann jeweils die Durchschnittswerte, Min.- und Max. Wertung sowie die Gauss'sche Normalverteilung sehen. Damit kann jede(r) sofort abschätzen, wieviele BikerInnen den Durchschnittswert gebildet haben bzw. zu einer anderen Einschätzung gelangt sind.

VG Martin


----------



## Beff1 (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das hauptproblem ist: für wen ist die skala gedacht? Für "normale" biker oder für freaks?



Wenn ich mir die Tabelle anschaue, ist sie für mich unbrauchbar und ich denke mir "das ist nur was für Freaks" ....  [wobei Freaks hier keinesfalls abwertend sein sollte, sondern eben eine Darstellung der 5% an Mountainbikern die das noch fahren können ..... (imo ist das ja eh TRIAL und nicht TRAIL ...)]

Ich handhabe es wie coffee ..... km, hm, zeit der Tour anschauen, überlegen ob es zu schaffen ist und einfach fahren.....und wenns eine Moser Tour ist - zwischendrin wieder mal aufregen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2006)

Da ich selber gerne ,seit anno dazumal in den frühen 90er, ehr die technisch anspruchsvollen Touren mag und in den letzten Jahren auch ein wenig der modernen Freeridefahrtechnik mit Drops usw ein bissel gelernt habe, dachte ich so ein S3er, das werde ich doch locker schon drauf haben und auch schon zigmal bewältigt haben.

siehe auch 





			
				thory schrieb:
			
		

> c.) Schweirigkeitsbewertungen werden auch als Quantifizierung des eigenen Könnens (miss?-) gebraucht. Der Marathonläufer kann z.B. sagen: ich schaff' die 42km in 3:10 und alle bewundern ihn. Doch was sagt der arme Trailbiker? Mit der Single Trailskala kann er nun auch endlich sein Können beziffern. Das kann dazu führen, dass man eine Strecke leichter bewertet, um für andere die Nuss "S2" schwerer zu knacken zu machen.




Also hab ich mir die Definition der Skala und auch die Beispiele öfters angeguckt - besonders die Bespiele der Wege am Lago de Garda sollten einige vergleichen können.Z.B. 601 (S2) und 112 und 111 (S3) - diese Wege wurden von Herrn Moser noch als Trailmonster höchster Schwierigkeit bezeichnet.Ok- das ist sicher einige Jahre her. Auch ich habe sie erst mit Biketechnik anno 2003 und einigem Sektionwiederholungen sicher bewältigt. 
Wenn ich das mit den Wegen die ich sonst so gefahren bin, vergleiche muss ich sagen, dass meiste spielt sich im Bereich S0 - S1. 

Die kritische Selbstbeurtielung ergibt: ich bin ein gnadeloser MTB Anfänger  

Zwischenzeitig kam ich in den Genuß zwei, dreimal mit Dave and Harald, die die Skala entworfen haben, eine Trailtour zu machen, und auch mal live zu hören wie sie welche Stelle bewerten.

Fazit: Die Jungs fahren Super! Und alles ab S2 hat mit Touren-MTB nichts zu tun.



			
				Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> : Mit Harttail ?


 Und auch mit Hardtail. Auch nach meiner Meinung ist eine Heckfederung für diese Wege nicht von Vorteil, kann sogar ehr Nachteile beim Umsetzten des HR haben. Wichtig sind höherer, breitere Lenker, ausreichend steife und lange Gabel, super Bremsen,Reifen und tiefer Sattel.

Zum Vergleichen von Wegen und Schlüsselstellen in dem Spezial-Gebiet "Nicht fahrbar - gibts nicht" ist die Skala gut für Fahrtechnik Cracks.

Vielleicht sollte man eine eigene Skala für "Genußtouren"Biker einführen, oder den Bereich S0 bis S2 feiner definieren und sagen ab hier wird es was für Spezialisten(Breiten versus Leistungssport?!).

Gruß, HJO

P.S. mit den von mir gewählten Definitionen will ich niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Vielleicht sagen Carsten, Dave und Co ja auch noch was in diesem Thread


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Fazit: Die Jungs fahren Super! *Und alles ab S2 hat mit Touren-MTB nichts zu tun.*
> ...


 
Klare Zustimmung.


----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinen Fahrtechnikkursen möchte ich behaupten, dass selbst mit regelmäßigen Touren und minimalen Training die Mehrzahl der normalen Tourenbiker bestenfalls an das S2-Niveau herankommt. Mit regelmäßigen Training erreichen einzelne auch S3-Niveau. Darüber wird es m.A. nach mit einem normalen Tourenfully und ohne Protektorenausrüstung schwierig bzw. gefährlich.



Ich würde die Fahrtechnik/Schwierigkeit der Trails der Biker rund um Köln noch ein klein wenig konservativer beurteilen.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich finde die S-Skala von Ansatz her in Ordnung.
> Wünsche mir aber bei zukünftigen Tourenbeschreibungen,
> dass der Skalenbereich S0-S3 mit +/- weiter aufgefächert wird,
> also S2+ ist leichter als S3-.



Absolute Zustimmung.

P.S. Wir sind 2003 schonmal eine gemeinsame Tour gefahren.


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Ich würde die Fahrtechnik/Schwierigkeit der Trails der Biker rund um Köln noch ein klein wenig konservativer beurteilen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieder volle Zustimmung. Bei meiner Nennung ging es nur um einzelne Spots.
Die "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre"- oder "Rund um Overath"-Tour? Wenn ja, die hatten aber beide bestenfalls S1.
VG Martin


----------



## Waschbaer (18. August 2006)

Nochmals: Die Einordnung der Beispieltrails auf http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ , z.B. Römerturmtrail oder Goethepunkttrail - von Letzteren kenne ich allerdings nur die Treppen vom Aussichtspunkt (schiebender Weise  ) - finde ich gelungen. Ich habe daher das Gefühl, dass mancher sich nur schlicht selbst überschätzt und daher enttäuscht von der Skala ist.


----------



## cybal (18. August 2006)

hallo,
danke marco für die ausführliche anfangs-beschreibung. leider konnte ich schon seit meinem ersten durchlesen/-studieren der skala wenig davon abgewinnen. ich glaube mich mittlerweile als guter tourenbiker einstufen zu können, ich schaue da auf  meine letztjährigen  und ausreichenden erfahrungen mit versch. trails, die mich selten zum absteigen zwingen. leider haben wir aber am dienstag zum großteil nur geschoben und deshalb hat das ganze keinen sinn/spaß gemacht. 1.200hm am stück sind ganz schön viel, wenn man es normalerweise gewohnt ist zu fahren., auch auf verblockten trails..

auf meinen touren treffe ich nicht selten andere biker, die sich aber (sehr) oft schlechter im terrain bewegen als wir. ich denke mir aber immer, lieber schieben als ungeplanten kontakt mit dem boden.. und gute selbsteinschätzung ist die beste medizin gegen blaue flecken.. ;-)
aber wenn diese biker dann immer absteigen, bewegen sich diese alle im S1-Bereich.. ? wofür braucht es dann diese ganzen Überstufen, wenn 90% der Biker sich im S1-S2 Niveau bewegen.. ?
die skala ist meines erachtens zu grob skaliert und sollte gerade im unteren bereich noch "gefächert" werden. 
dann könnte man viel besser touren klassifizieren..

alles ab s3 hat noch wenig mit tourenbiken zu tun.. sondern geht schon eher ins vertriden und extrembiking rein.. schön wenn man es kann.. aber 95% der biker sind nicht auf diesem niveau..

fazit: die skala ist ganz gut, aber für "normale" nicht unbedingt zu gebrauchen...


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals: Die Einordnung der Beispieltrails auf http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ , z.B. Römerturmtrail oder Goethepunkttrail - von Letzteren kenne ich allerdings nur die Treppen vom Aussichtspunkt (schiebender Weise  ) - finde ich gelungen. Ich habe daher das Gefühl, dass mancher sich nur schlicht selbst überschätzt und daher enttäuscht von der Skala sind.



oder, dass viele Trails einfach falsch bewertet sind


----------



## Kurt (18. August 2006)

Hallo Marco,

da ich dich und deine Fahrtechnik gut kenne, würde ich sagen dass du ein überdurchsnittlich guter Tourenbiker bist. Also sei nicht so bescheiden )
Die Beschreibung für die Abfahrt vom Eisjöchl stimmt genau, da muss ich wie du auch an einigen Stellen kurz absteigen.
Ich würde also sagen dass die Singletrailscala stimmt.
Wenn sich die Schreiber der Touren nicht an die Vorgaben halten, dann macht die Scala keinen Sinn. 
Wir brauchen aber unbedingt eine Einstufung der Trails wie das die Kletterer auch machen.
Würde man zwischen S1 und S3 noch eine Stufe einfügen, dann käme das den Normalbikern sicher zu gute.


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe daher das Gefühl, dass mancher sich nur schlicht selbst überschätzt und daher enttäuscht von der Skala sind.





			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> oder, dass viele Trails einfach falsch bewertet sind



tja, das ist wohl der springende punkt. 

ich finde die idee mit der skala zwar auch nicht ideal, tendiere aber eher zu waschbärs standpunkt.


----------



## Waschbaer (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> oder, dass viele Trails einfach falsch bewertet sind



Bei www.bikerides.at trifft das zweifelsohne zu. Aber das hab ich ja am Anfang schon gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2006)

Tja, da haben wir ja schon einen Konsens..Für eine Diskussion brauchen wir noch eine Fraktion "Die Skala ist gut wie sie ist"

Oder wir sollten ans Werk gehen und einen ersten Vorschlag für die "Differenzierte S0 bis S2 Touren Trail Skala" erstellen..
Auf der Arbeit habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass immer der, der einen Vorschlag macht auch die Aufgabe von seinem Vorgesetztem bekommt  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre"- oder "Rund um Overath"-Tour? Wenn ja, die hatten aber beide bestenfalls S1.
> VG Martin



War im August und ging vom Paffrather Kombibad los durchs Eifgental. Gar kein S und S0 Trails und eine S1 Stelle..für Rookies aber gefühlte S3


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da haben wir ja schon einen Konsens..Für eine Diskussion brauchen wir noch eine Fraktion "Die Skala ist gut wie sie ist"



warten wir ab bis sich Dave, Harald oder Carsten melden


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da haben wir ja schon einen Konsens..Für eine Diskussion brauchen wir noch eine Fraktion "Die Skala ist gut wie sie ist"
> 
> (1)Oder wir sollten ans Werk gehen und einen ersten Vorschlag für die "Differenzierte S0 bis S2 Touren Trail Skala" erstellen..
> Auf der Arbeit habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass immer der, der einen Vorschlag macht auch die Aufgabe von seinem Vorgesetztem bekommt
> ...



Daher mein Vorschlag mit der Streckenabschnittsdatenbank 
Ehm, ich habe dafür keine Zeit.
Oder unfahrbar, daher S5


----------



## Waschbaer (18. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da haben wir ja schon einen Konsens..Für eine Diskussion brauchen wir noch eine Fraktion "Die Skala ist gut wie sie ist"



Wieso Konsens? Wir haben doch schon einen Dissens darüber, ob die richtigen Leute die Beispieltrails bewerten!


----------



## thory (18. August 2006)

Das wichtigste an so einer Schwierigkeitsskala ist, dass man diese nur als Hinweis oder Indiz auf die zu erwartenden Schwierigkeiten nehmen sollte. Es gibt da keine mathematischen zwangsläufigkeiten oder gesetze der Art: das ist S2 ich fahre S3 also muss ich das können...

Eine Schwierigkeitsbewertung ist eine subjektive Einschätzung, daran ändern auch treuherzige Versuche objektive Kriterien ("70%") zu schaffen wenig.

Das eigene Empfinden ist im eigenen Grenzbereich wesentlich differenzierter, als in dem Bereich, den man locker beherrscht. Das bedeutet, dass man dazu neigt seine Schwierigkeitsgrade vor der eigenen Grenze zu häufen, diese aber im für sich selbst unteren Bereich weit zu stecken. 

Kurzum: solange ein Autor die schwierigkeiten bewertet, werden die noch halbwegs als konsistent empfunden. Bewerten unterschiedliche Autoren, dann ergibt sich endloser Stoff für Diskussionen, ob nun diese Stelle an diesem Stein den Grad x hat und wenn man darüber springt x-1, etc.

Aber: einfach zu sagen die Skala ist Käse, weil ich da nur bis zu S2 komme ... naja, klingt irgendwie nach Nabelschau ....


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: einfach zu sagen die Skala ist Käse, weil ich da nur bis zu S2 komme ... naja, klingt irgendwie nach Nabelschau ....




Na ja, wenn 95% der Biker (Einschätzung) nicht über S2 kommt, hat es wenig mit Nabelschau zu tun, sondern viel mehr über Selbstdarstellung der Autoren der Skala selbst.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

Hier ein Foto vom S2 Trail:


----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Konsens? Wir haben doch schon einen Dissens darüber, ob die richtigen Leute die Beispieltrails bewerten!



Na endlich mal ein Einspruch  

Ich glaub die Crux liegt in der Definition der Single-Trail Skala selbst und der rapide immer besser werdenden Fahrtechnik der größten Anhänger der Skala(Vertriders und Co..)

S5 = unfahrbar

Mit einem der 3 STS Authoren war ich dabei, als an der Lahn eine bis dato S5 gerankte Stelle, versucht und dann auch geschafft wurde. 
Naja im Bericht über die Tour konnte ich lesen, dass es nun eine S4 ist..die Stelle ist ja bewiesen fahrbar.
(Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nicht richtig beurteilt, dass sich die Gefahr, der man sich bei Befahrung aussetzt auch unbewusst auf das Schwierigkeitsempfinden aussetzt.)
Und somit erhöht sich der Druck auf alle darunter liegenden Bewertungen. 
Die Verties haben ja inoffiziell eine nach oben offene Skala. Bis S7 oder so reicht das gute Stück bis dato.
Das würde z.B Abhilfe schaffen, aber den normal Bikern nicht helfen, weil hier viele kleinere Probleme schon zu Unbehagen auf dem Rad führen.


----------



## Beff1 (18. August 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich habe daher das Gefühl, dass mancher sich nur schlicht selbst überschätzt und daher enttäuscht von der Skala ist.



Hm, das würde ich gar nicht mal sagen. Ich für meinen Teil glaube nicht, das ich mich "überschätze" und deshalb enttäuscht bin. Ich bin halt nur ein Durchschnittstechniker auf dem Bike, na und?

Enttäuscht bin ich, weil die Skala einfach für Otto-Normalbiker schlichtweg keinen Sinn macht. Wenn ich nur die Stufen 1 + 2 fahren kann, dann brauche ich keine Skala. Dann reicht "leicht" (1), "schwer" (2), und "unfahrbar" (3-6).
Erstere beiden könnten von Tourenbikern gefahren werden und der Rest ist für Freaks.

Wären die Werte weiter gegliedert, etwa in 1-10 oder 1 +/- oder 1A, 1B o.ä. könnte man (oder ich) damit vielleicht auch als Tourenbiker eher was anfangen...

UND: ich will keinesfalls die Leistungen derjeniger schmälern, die sich das ausgedacht haben: aber wenn Freaks (und das sind sie ja offensichtlich, so wie ich das hier mitbekommen habe) Strecken für Noobs bewerten, dann muss das nicht heissen das die Noobs damit glücklich sind.....

Fazit: Ansich eine gute Sache, aber vielleicht fehlt noch das Feintuning für den "kleinen" Rest der 95% an Normal-Bikern.....oder einfach eine eigene Tourenbiker Skala? Und die jetzige eben für Vertriders....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Foto vom S2 Trail:
> ...


 
Was S2???

Diesen asphaltierten Weg???

Da fehlen doch nur die Wanderwegsbezeichnung, die Abfallkörbe und Schutzhütten, und schon können wir im Königsforst (Naherholungsgebiet bei Köln, NRW/Deutschland) auf einer Forstautobahn sein.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was S2???
> 
> Diesen asphaltierten Weg???
> 
> Da fehlen doch nur die Wanderwegsbezeichnung, die Abfallkörbe und Schutzhütten, und schon können wir im Königsforst (Naherholungsgebiet bei Köln, NRW/Deutschland) auf einer Forstautobahn sein.



  und da sind wir noch gefahren. Danach war selbst den weg zu finden ein problem.


----------



## dave (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> warten wir ab bis sich Dave, Harald oder Carsten melden



hab' gerade nur mal kurz übers forum geschaut ... bin eigentlich schon fast auf dem weg in den urlaub. also, antwort kommt ein klein wenig später!


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> und da sind wir noch gefahren. *Danach war selbst den weg zu finden ein problem*.


 
Also das ist selbst ohne GPS und Karte ganz einfach:

Entweder runter ins Tal oder rauf an den Gipfel schieben und tragen.


----------



## rohstrugel (18. August 2006)

Wie sich die Geister scheiden.
Ich finde die Einteilung von S0 - S5 gut. Eine kleine Erweiterung mit + oder - reicht aus, um die Skala zu verfeinern (habe ich mit Dave z.T. auch schon so praktiziert).
Im Groben kann man aber schon sagen: dass S0 - S1 den normalen, S2 - S3 den anspruchsvollen und S4 - S5 die extremen Tourenbiker anspricht.

Selbst für den grossen Anteil der normalen Tourenbiker kann die Skala hilfreich sein.
So haben wir (Carsten, Dave u. ich) auf der Similaunhütte eine Gruppe Biker angetroffen, welche über die Streckenwahl nicht besonders glücklich waren. Mit Hilfe der Stanciu-CD haben sie sich eine Route über den Tiefenbachferner und das Niederjoch zusammengeklickt. Mit einer richtigen Einstufung über die Wegbeschaffenheit und das eigene Fahrkönnen hätte man eine andere Streckenführung wählen können und wäre nicht frustriert gewesen.


----------



## Jodok (18. August 2006)

Hallo Marco,

deine Kritik ist wohl richtig und falsch. 

Für Tourenbiker hört meines Erachtens der Spaß jenseits von S-2 im Regelfall auf und auch das Verletzungsrisiko steigt unverhältnismäßig an. Das ist auch keine Schande sondern ganz normal!

Es ist aber - für richtig ausgerüstete und trainierte - Freaks, die alpines Freeriding betreiben, schon von Interesse, die Schwierigkeiten nach möglichst objektiven Kriterien eingeteilt zu wissen. So macht das ja auch Willi Hofer(bikerides.at), der im übrigen auch eine sinnvolle Gefahren-Skalierung vornimmt. Die Skalierungen in Willi Hofers Trail-Guide kann ich, soweit ich die dort beschriebenen Trails gefahren bin, recht gut nachvollziehen; ich glaube im übrigen auch, daß ein Profi objektiver urteilen wird und kann, als ein möchtegern Experte.

Eine weitere Verfeinerung der Skalierung in +/- wäre vielleicht zusätzlich sinnvoll und könnte helfen, subjektive Unschärfen bei der Beurteilung einwenig abzufedern.

Ein völlig anderes Thema ist aber meiner Meinung nach, sich in öffentlichen Foren mit S-3, S-4 oder S-5 Trails zu brüsten und solche, möglichst noch mit GPS Tracks zum nachfahren, zu posten. Das ist Unsinn und unser sensibler Alpenraum ist zu schade für Horden von Bikern, die solche Trails einfach nur konsumieren wollen ohne sich eingehend mit der Gegend in der sie fahren auseinanderzusetzen. So betrachtet halte ich es auch für eine Zumutung, sehr schwierige und schwierigste Trails unter der Rubrik "Der schönste Singletrail" zu posten. Es ist wohl meist besser, Perlen verschwiegen zu hüten als sie den Säuen zum Fraße vorzuwerfen (das ist natürlich rein metaphorisch zu verstehen).

Grüße
Jules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ..., sondern viel mehr über Selbstdarstellung der Autoren der Skala selbst.




Ja klar, das habe ich ja schon in meinem ersten Posting dazu geschrieben. Diese Skalen werden auch zur Selbstdarstellung genutzt, gilt auch für andere Sportarten mit längst etablierten Skalen. Bestreite ich nicht. Dennoch ist es eigentlich nur normal, dass "Otto Normal Biker"  (zu dem zähle ich mich auch)  von den Extremsportlern viel weiter weg ist, als von dem Nullpunkt der Skala. 

Gruss


----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2006)

jules schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein völlig anderes Thema* ist aber meiner Meinung nach, sich in öffentlichen Foren mit S-3, S-4 oder S-5 Trails zu brüsten und solche, möglichst noch mit GPS Tracks zum nachfahren, zu posten. Das ist Unsinn und unser sensibler Alpenraum ist zu schade für Horden von Bikern, die solche Trails einfach nur konsumieren wollen ohne sich eingehend mit der Gegend in der sie fahren auseinanderzusetzen. So betrachtet halte ich es auch für eine Zumutung, sehr schwierige und schwierigste Trails unter der Rubrik "Der schönste Singletrail" zu posten. Es ist wohl meist besser, Perlen verschwiegen zu hüten als sie den Säuen zum Fraße vorzuwerfen (das ist natürlich rein metaphorisch zu verstehen).



Du sagst es selbst..


----------



## Florian (18. August 2006)

Was wirklich fehlt ist doch vor allem eine Datenbank, in die möglichst viele Bewertungen und Einschätzungen zu einzelnen Trails aufgenommen werden. Wenn ich sehen könnte, dass ein bestimmter Trail, den ich mir für eine Tour vornehmen will von 100 Leuten bewertet wurde, werd ich doch wohl einen durchschnittswert kriegen, an dem ich mich orientieren kann. 
Wenn ich dann ein Urteil abgeben will kann ich auch andere mir bekannte Pässe als  Vergleich heranziehen, so dass die Sache nach und nach immer objektiver werden könnte.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

jules schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> deine Kritik ist wohl richtig und falsch.
> 
> ...




hallo Jules,

ich teile deine meinung. Aber dann habe ich die singletrail skala voll missverstanden: ich dachte, es handelt sich um eine trailbewertung, die allen ein bisschen klarheit über die objektiven schwierigkeiten der trails bringen soll. So wie du sie beschreibst, nutzt sie den meisten bikers leider nichts. 

Ciao 
marco


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2006)

die meisten biker fahren s2 oder s1. 
ob das jetzt was bringt, sollten die ersteller beurteilen.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

zur klarheit: der weg von der Landshuter hütte runter zum brenner war für uns ein experiment. Die site bikerides.at habe ich erst heute entdeckt.


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> zur klarheit: der weg von der Landshuter hütte runter zum brenner war für uns ein experiment. Die site bikerides.at habe ich erst heute entdeckt.



beschreib doch dann mal für diese stelle dein S empfinden. wär doch jetzt mal interessant. udn dann wie sie von den anderen "jungs" bewertet wurde.

coffee


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> beschreib doch dann mal für diese stelle dein S empfinden. wär doch jetzt mal interessant. udn dann wie sie von den anderen "jungs" bewertet wurde.
> 
> coffee



Ich würde die abfahrt als "nicht empfehlenswert" bezeichnen. Der weg ist meistens wegen erosion und kühen kaputt. Keine instandhaltung seit jahren. Keine ahnung was für ein S das ist. Tatsache ist, dass ich diese tour in der bike vorstellen wollte, was aber nicht passieren wird, weil die meisten leser über mich, zu recht, schimpfen würden.


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die abfahrt als "nicht empfehlenswert" bezeichnen. Der weg ist meistens wegen erosion und kühen kaputt. Keine instandhaltung seit jahren. Keine ahnung was für ein S das ist. Tatsache ist, dass ich diese tour in der bike vorstellen wollte, was aber nicht passieren wird, weil die meisten leser über mich, zu recht, schimpfen würden.



 gute einstellung, voralem in bezug auf die, die die zeitschriften lesen und daraus touren fahren wollen 

coffee


----------



## HAWKI (18. August 2006)

Hi,

...ein ziemlich interessanter Thema. Diese Frage kann man durchaus mal diskutieren und so will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee mit der Skala absolut begrüßenswert und hilfreich! Habe mir diese schon mehrfach angesehen. Alle an der Erstellung der Skala Beteiligten haben sich sehr viele Gedanken u. Mühe damit gemacht. Ich habe keinen Punkt oder eine Beschreibung entdecken können, die ich als nicht korrekt bezeichnen würde. Klar sind die Aussagen fahrbar oder nicht fahrbar relativ. Und klar ist doch auch, dass die Autoren zu den absoluten Freaks gehören und Otto-Normalo-Biker (zähle mich auch dazu) nicht annähernd so gut sind wie vielleicht Carsten u. Co. 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich hier bei einigen oute: Ich finde es verrückt, dass manche, die hier schon gepostet haben, offensichtlich Komplexe haben, weil es Leute wie Carsten gibt, die fahrtechnische Experten sind. Gleich derart abzurutschen u. die Erfinder der Trailskala z. B. als Selbstdarsteller zu bezeichnen ist krank! Geht zum Therapeuten, vielleicht kann der an Eurem Selbstwertgefühl noch was richten?! Sorry  das musste jetzt sein. Es kommt doch immer auf die Sicht der Dinge an. Was ist denn schwer und was ist schön, was ist groß, was klein.....?

 Singletrailskala   finde ich gut! Danke an die Erfinder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. August 2006)

HAWKI schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich hier bei einigen oute: Ich finde es verrückt, dass manche, die hier schon gepostet haben, offensichtlich Komplexe haben, weil es Leute wie Carsten gibt, die fahrtechnische Experten sind. Gleich derart abzurutschen u. die Erfinder der Trailskala z. B. als Selbstdarsteller zu bezeichnen ist krank! Geht zum Therapeuten, vielleicht kann der an Eurem Selbstwertgefühl noch was richten?! Sorry  das musste jetzt sein. Es kommt doch immer auf die Sicht der Dinge an. Was ist denn schwer und was ist schön, was ist groß, was klein.....?
> ...



ich glaube da hast du was missverstanden. keiner wollte ansich carsten & co was am zeug flicken. es stellt sich grundsätzlich nur die frage inwieweit die scala mit ihrer bewertung derzeit eben für den aalroundbiker ist und nicht ausschliesslich für den technisch eben extremeren biker.

es ist schon so das jemand der eben wie carsten oder dave solche abschnitte bewerten, dies für den otto normalverbraucher ein ganz anderes maß der dinge ist, das darf man nciht vergessen. udn nur darum geht es.

denn wenn ich mir die ursprungsscalenbeschreibung ansehe, udn dann mit tourenpassagen vergleiche, was da als S2 oder S3 bewertet ist, wäre für den normalen biker eben schon lange S4 oder S5. hier klafft es auseinander, und daran muss gearbeitet werden.

grüße coffee


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

HAWKI schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich hier bei einigen oute: Ich finde es verrÃ¼ckt, dass manche, die hier schon gepostet haben, offensichtlich Komplexe haben, weil es Leute wie Carsten gibt, die fahrtechnische Experten sind. Gleich derart abzurutschen u. die Erfinder der Trailskala z. B. als Selbstdarsteller zu bezeichnen ist krank! Geht zum Therapeuten, vielleicht kann der an Eurem SelbstwertgefÃ¼hl noch was richten?! Sorry â das musste jetzt sein.



ruhig bleiben  
Niemand bezweifelt die fahrkunst der erfindern. Es gibt aber im sport (und nicht nur da) die gute alte tradition nicht zu viel Ã¼ber die eigenen erfolge zu reden. Sonst sollte man ruhig auch die kritiken annehmen kÃ¶nnen, siehe gletscher Ã¼bergang unter dem "schÃ¶nsten singletrail".


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2006)

ich weiss immer noch nicht genau, woran marco sich stört: 
an der bewertung an sich oder an der wahrnehmung der eigenen leistung gemessen an solch einer skala. 

meine erfahrung: 
die skala geht von leicht bis sackschwer. 
leicht ist s1 und s2, schwer wirds bei s3 und s4 (wobei der typische bikeleser bzw. tourenfahrer an sich ja nicht unbedingt sowas können muss) und extrem wirds bei s5. 

wo liege ich falsch?

vergleiche ich es mit den kletterskalen, so sind bergwanderer und tourengeher ja auch höchstens im unteren drittel zu finden - na und?! 

erst wenn die schwierigkeit als sport gesehen und spezifisch angegangen wird, schafft man sich in die mitte und darüber hinaus.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss immer noch nicht genau, woran marco sich stört:
> an der bewertung an sich oder an der wahrnehmung der eigenen leistung gemessen an solch einer skala.



die skala, so wie sie jetzt ist, bringt ganz wenig. Das ist der punkt. Verwende sie für 90% der touren und du wirst S0, S1 oder max S2 haben. Viel zu wenig um aussagekräftig zu sein. Oder du willst mir sagen, dass die Karwendelrunde eine S0 ist und die 601 eine S2?

Zwischen S0 und S2 passen mindestens 3 stufen rein. Wenn dann die freaks die Drei Zinnen runterfahrenkönnen, ist für mich auch eine S20 drin. Die skala ist eh nach oben offen.


----------



## supasini (18. August 2006)

ich denke, dass die Skala an sich ne gute Idee ist. Allerdings habe ich immer wieder das Problem, dass ich Wege, die ich aus den Alpen kenne dann doch in ihrer Einstufung nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Beispiel Pfunderer Joch: bin ich zweimal drüber, bei schönem Wetter bis auf einige Fußler komplett gefahren, bei Nebel, Nässe und 3°C so auf die Schnauze gelegt, dass ich mein Kinn in Brixen im Krankenhaus wieder zusammenflicken lassen musste: der Weg ist als S2 eingestuft, ist für mich die Obergrenze des fahrbaren. 
Aber die Montozzo-Scharte ist auch S2 - da fahre ich aber nur noch die Hälfte (ab der Weggabelung, bis dahin fast alles). Eisjöchl hingegen halte ich für einfacher, ist aber schwieriger bewertet.
Auffällig ist auch, dass ich in den Bergen immer der letzte war, der abstieg. Hier im Forum sind aber massig Leute vertreten, die mich auf die Frage, ob das Pfunderer Joch komplett fahrbar sei mitleidig anguckten und steif und fest behaupten, das Teil sowohl rauf als auch runter vollständig zu fahren - ist doch easy...

Weiteres Problem: ich habe jahrelang fanatisch gesurft, war immer in der Könnensstufen-Skala in KS6 (ist die höchste). Dann einige Jahre weniger damit beschäftigt, jetzt bin ich vielleicht noch in KS 4-5, weil sich die Maßstäbe total verändert haben. Die Jungs machen Sachen, die ich noch nicht mal beim zugucken verstehe! Ich glaube, so wird es beim Radeln auch werden: die Maßstäbe verändern sich ständig.
Und ich denke, der normale Alpenüberquerer (also ALLE, die ich auf bisher fünf AlpenX getroffen habe) ist ein S1+ bis (max!) S2- -Fahrer, bei einem lupenreinen S2er schieben 95% oder mehr - und das ist gesund so!


----------



## Catsoft (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> die skala, so wie sie jetzt ist, bringt ganz wenig. Das ist der punkt. Verwende sie für 90% der touren und du wirst S0, S1 oder max S2 haben. Viel zu wenig um aussagekräftig zu sein. Oder du willst mir sagen, dass die Karwendelrunde eine S0 ist und die 601 eine S2?
> 
> Zwischen S0 und S2 passen mindestens 3 stufen rein. Wenn dann die freaks die Drei Zinnen runterfahrenkönnen, ist für mich auch eine S20 drin. Die skala ist eh nach oben offen.




Genau! Für 95% der Biker ist die Skala nicht verwendbar weil viel zu grob. Daher wird sich DIESE Skala so nie durchsetzen. damit sie ein Akzeptanz erfährt muß sie im Bereich der "Normalfahrer" differenzierter werden. Das Dave und Co. besser fahren als ich, darum beneide ich sie


----------



## rohstrugel (18. August 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Für 95% der Biker ist die Skala nicht verwendbar weil viel zu grob. Daher wird sich DIESE Skala so nie durchsetzen. damit sie ein Akzeptanz erfährt muß sie im Bereich der "Normalfahrer" differenzierter werden. Das Dave und Co. besser fahren als ich, darum beneide ich sie


Die Skala ist eigentlich für alle verwendbar.
Wenn ein Pfad mit S4/S5 beschrieben wird wissen 95% der Biker dass man von dieser Abfahrt sich besser fernhält.
Wird eine Strecke mit S1/S2 eingestuft dann wird sie für die meisten (fast alle) fahrbar sein.
Sind ev. noch 2-3 kurze S3 Passagen dabei bekommt sie für den ein oder anderen noch die richtige Würze. Selbst wenn man an einigen Stellen absteigt und schiebt dürften dann die meisten ihren Spass gehabt haben.


----------



## jan84 (18. August 2006)

Ich verstehe das Problem irgendwie auch nicht soganz. Ne Unterteilung mit + und - kann jeder selbstständig machen, versteht auch jeder ohne zusätzliche Definition. Und ich weiß nicht wirklich warum die Unterteilung zwischen S0 und S2 feiner sein sollte.

Das ganze schwankt (nach singletrail-skala.de) zwischen "kein besonderes fahrtechnisches Können nötig"(s0) und "fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik nötig"(s2). Hier ist halt das fortgeschritten auslegungssache. Aber man muss eine Definition doch nicht soweit aufdröseln dass man kurz den Durchmesser der Brocken auf der Strecke ausmist oder mim Zollstoch an jede Stufe geht um die richtige Einteilung zufinden. Wer sich auf der Homepage die Bilder anguckt, sich die Situationen halt leicht variiert Vorstellt wird doch wissen ob er sowas fahren kann oder nicht. 

Das größte Problem könnte bei vielen Leuten wohl das Ego sein, was sich nicht damit verträgt nur die untere hälfte bzw. das untere drittel einer Skala fahren zu können....

Problematischer ist hier dann meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur der Punkt wer bewertet. Hier wäre evtl die Möglichkeit die schonmal vorgeschlagen wurde dass ganze evtl. Online mit Abstimmungsmöglichkeit zu machen ganz intressant. 


grüße
jan


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Skala ist eigentlich für alle verwendbar.
> Wenn ein Pfad mit S4/S5 beschrieben wird wissen 95% der Biker dass man von dieser Abfahrt sich besser fernhält.
> Wird eine Strecke mit S1/S2 eingestuft dann wird sie für die meisten (fast alle) fahrbar sein.
> Sind ev. noch 2-3 kurze S3 Passagen dabei bekommt sie für den ein oder anderen noch die richtige Würze. Selbst wenn man an einigen Stellen absteigt und schiebt dürften dann die meisten ihren Spass gehabt haben.



das sehe ich anders. Zwischen Karwendelrunde (S0) und 601 (S2) gibt es jahre bike-erfahrung. Die skala braucht eindeutig eine differenzierung zwischen S0 und S2. Eine grobe idee (alle touren in durchschnittsschwierigkeit) aus dem Gardasee:

S0 = tremalzo - passo nota
S1 = rifugio pernici - riva
S2 = dosso dei roveri
S3 = pianaura trails
S4 = vesio - bocca di fobia - straße zum passo nota
S5 = 601
S6 = dalco
S7 = schieben für 98% der biker
weiter nach oben: Sturz = Krankenhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. August 2006)

was genau bringt dann eigentlich so ne skala?


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)




----------



## tourraser (18. August 2006)

> [Ich würde die abfahrt als "nicht empfehlenswert" bezeichnen. Der weg ist meistens wegen erosion und kühen kaputt. Keine instandhaltung seit jahren. Keine ahnung was für ein S das ist. Tatsache ist, dass ich diese tour in der bike vorstellen wollte, was aber nicht passieren wird, weil die meisten leser über mich, zu recht, schimpfen würden./QUOTE]
> 
> Ich finde diese einstellung von marco genau die Richtige.
> 
> ...


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was genau bringt dann eigentlich so ne skala?



1. das ist nur ein beispiel
2. durch so eine skala, wissen auch "normale" biker wieviel sie auf "normalen" touren schieben müssen. 
3. wofür brauchst du eine skala?


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2006)

ich brauch in dem fall keine skala, da die beschreibungen in prosa meist hilfreicher sind. 
und "Sx" klingt weniger aufschlussreicch als "nicht fahrbar wegen...".


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch in dem fall keine skala, da die beschreibungen in prosa meist hilfreicher sind.
> und "Sx" klingt weniger aufschlussreicch als "nicht fahrbar wegen...".



dann sind wir auf gleicher wellenlänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich anders. Zwischen Karwendelrunde (S0) und 601 (S2) gibt es jahre bike-erfahrung. Die skala braucht eindeutig eine differenzierung zwischen S0 und S2. Eine grobe idee (alle touren in durchschnittsschwierigkeit) aus dem Gardasee:
> 
> S0 = tremalzo - passo nota
> S1 = rifugio pernici - riva
> ...


Wenn man die jetzige 6stufige Skala mit + - oder 1/2 erweitert dürfte das Problem doch eigentlich schon gelöst sein.
Am Gardasee kenn ich mich z.B. nicht aus. Denke aber, dass ich anhand der Trailklassifizierung die einzelnen Abfahrten richtig einzustufen vermag, und somit eine Vorstellung habe, was mich dann erwartet.


----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich anders. Zwischen Karwendelrunde (S0) und 601 (S2) gibt es jahre bike-erfahrung. Die skala braucht eindeutig eine differenzierung zwischen S0 und S2. Eine grobe idee (alle touren in durchschnittsschwierigkeit) aus dem Gardasee:
> 
> S0 = tremalzo - passo nota
> S1 = rifugio pernici - riva
> ...



Jungs, ich war zwischen meinem lesten Posting und jetzt Biken - das tut gut, die Sonne scheint hier gerade so schön  

Ich kann deine grobe Einteileilung dieser Wege nachvollziehen. Ob das nun S0 - SX heissen soll, oder wie beim klettern mit +/- ist sicher sekundär. 
Was ich aber gut finde, ist auch das Wege wie "Tremalzo - Passo Nota" als Basis (S0) aufgenommen werden. Weil viele sowas einfach gerne fahren. In der mometanen Definition der STS werden Wege wie der Tremalzo gar nicht abgedeckt, da sie zu breit  für einen Trail sind.
Desweiteren, würde ich aber auch die zusätzlichen "G"Angaben aus der Hofer Skala übernehmen. 
Da gerade bei obengenannten Beispielen nicht immer die fahrtechnische Schwierigkeit die Limits setzt, sondern die Angst vorm Abhang direkt neben dem Weg. Habe ich vor 3 Wochen wieder gemerkt, als meine Freundin zum ersten Mal mit am Lago biken war. Sie fand den 601 viel angenehmer zu fahren als den einfacheren Weg zur Bocca Fobbia, weil der Bocca Fobbia Weg  sehr lange direkt am Angrund herführt. 
Mir war das gar nicht so bewußt bis dato, da ich wohl etwas schindelfreier bin.. 


Marco: Jetzt mal of topic: Wie würdest du nach deiner obigen Einteilung den unteren Teil des 422 beurteilen(also nach Pregasina) S4 - S5??


----------



## Haunert (18. August 2006)

Die Abfahrt vom Pfunderjoch wird soll ja angeblich eine Traumabfahrt sein !
Die Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil wirklich genial - aber sobald man die Hütte (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein) im Blick hat - ist es vorbei !
Vielleicht ohne Gepäck mit dem richtigen Bike !
Ansonsten macht diese wunderbare S2 Abfahrt echt Null Spaß !

Kann ja vielleicht auch an der Erosion liegen !
Teilweise war der nur 40cm tiefe Spur !


----------



## dertutnix (18. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dann macht die Skala für mich keinen Sinn. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



eine ähnliche diskussion gab es bereits im den letzten beiden jahren: 

IBC Skala zur einheitlichen Klassifizierung von Trails und Touren

sowie

Trailklassifizierungen Version 2: die S-Skala



für mich ist fakt, dass die skala in der aktuellen version kaum geeignet ist, die breite masse zu erreichen.


----------



## marco (18. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Marco: Jetzt mal of topic: Wie würdest du nach deiner obigen Einteilung den unteren Teil des 422 beurteilen(also nach Pregasina) S4 - S5??



S4 mit einer S5 stelle, die problemlos mit schieben überwunden werden kann (enge stufe).


----------



## karstb (19. August 2006)

Ich finde das System gut, so wie es jetzt ist. Denn kein Trail ist durchgehend einer einzigen Schwierigkeitskategorie zuzuordnen, sondern hat immer wieder Ausreißerstellen nach oben und unten.
Ich sehe es einfach so:
Wenn ich an einem Tag besonders viele km/Hm vorhabe, plane ich eine einfach Strecke mit viel Forstwegen und etwas Asphalt. Wenn ich genügend Speilraum habe, baue ich ein paar Wanderwege ein, möglichst nicht die gepunkteten. So oder so muss ich dann damit rechnen, ein paar Meter zu schieben oder tragen. Das ist doch nicht schlimm und ich habe auch nicht das Bedürfnis, immer alles zu planen.
Außerdem habe ich schon bei der momentanen, recht groben Skala manchmal Probleme, einen Weg einzuordnen. Nehmen wir einen einfachen Wanderwaldweg, 0,5m breit, normaler Waldboden, nicht so steil, aber: lauter Spitzkehren mit HR Versetzen. Ist das allein deswegen ein S3? 
In Zukunft müsste ich dann noch entscheiden, ob es ein S2, S2-, S3+ oder S3 ist?!


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2006)

Servus

Ich melde mich mal zu Wort, auch wenn ich hier nicht alles durchgelesen habe.

Wir haben versucht alles was gemacht wird zwischen S0 und S5 einzustufen. Uns war von vornherein klar, das S4 und S5 nur von einigen Extrembikeren wie den Vertrideren beherrscht wird. Aber es wird gefahren, wenn auch nicht von vielen Bikeren.
Inzwischen fahren viele Biker mit der Skala, wenn auch in der Mehrzahl solche, die sich intersiv mit schwereren Dingen (S3-S4) auseinander setzen. 
Das einzelne Trails falsch bewertet werden ist nicht zu vermeiden, da die Bewertung immer von dem gemacht wird, der da gerade runter gefahren ist. Das ein Willi Hofer einem Trail leichter bewertet als ein Tourenbiker der sich quÃ¤lt und alles schiebt lÃ¤Ãt sich nicht vermeiden. Man kann die Sache aber nochmals Ã¤ndern. Wir sind inzwischen auch eher dazu Ã¼ber gagangen einzelne Sektionen zu bewerten. Eine Aussage Ã¼ber eine ganze Abfahrt kann fast immer nur querschnittlich sein.
Schaut in meine Passadtenbank, dort sind Ã¼ber 100 Abfahrten klassifiziert und ich bin mir sicher, das sich dort alle die diese Abfahrten kennen wieder finden werden.
Nur ein Beispiel von einem Ãbergang den inzwischen viele Alpencrosser in ihrer Route haben, das Niederjoch:
_Niederjoch, Abfahrt zum Vernagt Stausee, SÃ¼dtirol
Ã¸S-Grad: S-3, max. S-Grad: S-5
âDiese frÃ¼her als unfahrbar bezeichnete schwere alpine Abfahrt ist zumindest im ersten Sektor mit S-4 einzustufen. SpÃ¤ter fÃ¼hrt der Trail dann aber durchschnittlich auf S-2 Niveau ins Tal.
Direkt an der Similaun HÃ¼tte beginnt auf 3.020 m eine der spektakulÃ¤rsten Abfahren der Alpen. Schon nach fÃ¼nf Metern einrollen wird man von einer heftigen S-4 Passage begrÃ¼Ãt, die zudem mit einem bis zu 400 Meter tiefen Blick in den Abgrund ausgestattet ist. Auf der gesamten Abfahrt ist der Vernagt Stausee zu sehen, der einem stets als tÃ¼rkisblaues Auge aus der Tiefe des Tals bei jeder der talwÃ¤rtsgerichteten BemÃ¼hungen beobachtet.
Auf an sich griffigem, aber Ã¼beraus scharfkantigem Granit geht es fortan auf 500 m Weg 500 m in die Tiefe. Schwere Steintreppen auf S-3 Niveau enden in sehr engen Spitzkehren, die mit S4 einzustufen sind. Auch hier ist der stÃ¤ndige Blick in den Abgrund garantiert, zudem stehen einem auf der gesamten Abfahrt spitze Granitnadeln entgegen. Zwischen den Granitfelsen hat sich Ã¼berall Sand und GerÃ¶ll abgelagert, was die Passagen immer wieder auf S-4 Niveau erhebt. Die ganze Abfahrt ist Ã¤uÃerst verblockt und erfordert Ã¼berdurchschnittliches FahrkÃ¶nnen. Insgesamt wird S-4 Niveau vorausgesetzt, um am Niederjoch wirklich Spass an der Abfahrt zu haben.
Nach dieser Steilpassage, die auch mit einigen kurzen S-5 Abschnitten dekoriert ist, windet sich der Trail auf S-3 Niveau in engen Serpentinen einen groÃen Schuttkegel hinab. Wie verlassen nun das alpine FelsgelÃ¤nde und fahren fortan auf einem mit groÃen Steinplatten gepflasterten Weg Ã¼ber Almwiesen auf S-2 Niveau. Auch hier sind immer wieder schwere Passagen an SteilstÃ¼cken sowie einige Bachdurchfahrten zu bewÃ¤ltigen. SpÃ¤ter lÃ¤uft der Trail auf S-2 Niveau langsam aus, bis man schlieÃlich kurz vor dem Stausee einen kleinen Bauernhof erreicht.."_

Wer ist den Trail gefahren? Stimmt Ihr zu?

Eine feinere Einteilung, wie ich sie z.B. in der zehnstufigen Skala hatte fÃ¼hrt unserer Meinung nach eher zur Verwirrung als zu einer klarten Bewertung. Das schwimmt man z.B. irgendwo zischen 3 und 5 rum, kann sich nicht entscheiden und mit einem klarem S-2 ists definiert.

Noch ein Blick Ã¼ber den Tellerrand: Kletter (und Kajakfahrer) haben eine solche Skala. Die meisten Kletterer kommen niemals Ã¼ber den sibten Grad. Alles unter dem dritten Grad ist ein Spaziergang. Was bleibt ist 4, 5, 6 fÃ¼r die Masse und 7-11 fÃ¼r die Extremkletterer. Und keiner beschwert sich, das er nur bis 6 kommt und ist beleidigt das er sich unterrepresentiert fÃ¼hlt. Bewertet wird was gemacht wird, wenn auch nur von wenigen.

AbschlieÃend: Keiner der meint keine Skala zu brauchen wird gezwungen sich danach zu richten. Habt SpaÃ, geht biken und werdet glÃ¼cklich!


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> S4 mit einer S5 stelle, die problemlos mit schieben überwunden werden kann (enge stufe).



Du neigst genauso wie ich dazu, die Sache schwerer zu bewerten als sie ist. Ist in der Regel besser so, dann ist später keiner an der Stelle überfordert.

Für mich hat o.g. Trail klar S-3, da ich nirgends versetzen oder trailen muß. Die Schlüsselstelle ist S-4 und wird von vielen gefahren. Wir sind bei den Trailhunter Dreharbeiten da sogar bei Nacht runter...komplett.


----------



## reiner (20. August 2006)

> Außerdem habe ich schon bei der momentanen, recht groben Skala manchmal Probleme, einen Weg einzuordnen. Nehmen wir einen einfachen Wanderwaldweg, 0,5m breit, normaler Waldboden, nicht so steil, aber: lauter Spitzkehren mit HR Versetzen. Ist das allein deswegen ein S3?


 Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Es werden zuviel verschiedene Bewertungskriterien in eine einzige Zahl gemischt. Da nützt es auch nicht viel, wenn man die Skala feiner unterteilt.

Wenn mans detailierter Bewerten möchte, dann würde ich mir eher eine unterteilte Masszahl vorstellen, z.b. etwa in der Art:

S213

wobei die erste Zahl die Wegbeschaffenheit darstellen soll, die zweite die Kurvenbeschaffenheit und die dritte die Ausgesetztheit (alles von 0 - 5). Da könnte sich der nicht-schwindelfreie und der nicht-um-die-Kurve-hüpfer besser was vorstellen, was ihn erwartet.
Und der Bewerter selbst, hätte es auch einfacher, da er nicht verschiedene Kriterien gegeneinander abwägen muss.

Servus


----------



## BiermannFreund (20. August 2006)

Ich find die Skala auch n bissel käsig.
Darum werd ich wohl der auf ewige ab S3-Träger bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (20. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Du neigst genauso wie ich dazu, die Sache schwerer zu bewerten als sie ist. Ist in der Regel besser so, dann ist später keiner an der Stelle überfordert.
> 
> Für mich hat o.g. Trail klar S-3, da ich nirgends versetzen oder trailen muß. Die Schlüsselstelle ist S-4 und wird von vielen gefahren. Wir sind bei den Trailhunter Dreharbeiten da sogar bei Nacht runter...komplett.



die S4-S5 bewertung war im bezug auf das: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2934854&postcount=61 gedacht ;-)


----------



## tourraser (20. August 2006)

Ich würde mir wünschen das die Skala vorallem im unteren Bereich feiner unterteilt würde.
Was nützt mir wenn ich S2 lese und dann wenn ich den Trail fahren will eigentlich überfordert bin und schiebe weil der Trail im oberen Bereich von S2 befindet.

Nicht das ich ein Problem habe mit schieben, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Lieber gut und sicher geschoben als später im Krankenhaus!

Ich finde es nur frustrierend wenn ich lt. Trail-Skala den Trail fahren könnte und später mir sage, was soll der Schwachsinn, habe mehr geschoben als gefahren. Ist mir schon mehrfach passiert.

Meiner Meinung nach, würde eine weitere Unterteilung im S0 - S2 Bereich den meisten Bikern entgegenkommen.  

tourraser


----------



## Waschbaer (20. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Das ein Willi Hofer einem Trail leichter bewertet als ein Tourenbiker der sich quält und alles schiebt läßt sich nicht vermeiden.



Das sagst Du so lapidar. Lies Dir mal Gästebucheintrag Nr. 21 unter "news" - "gästebuch" auf www.bikerides.at durch. Sowas kann dann nämlich ruck-zuck ganz gefährlich werden.


----------



## marco (20. August 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagst Du so lapidar. Lies Dir mal Gästebucheintrag Nr. 21 unter "news" - "gästebuch" auf www.bikerides.at durch. Sowas kann dann nämlich ruck-zuck ganz gefährlich werden.



hier ist es (der Marco bin ich nicht!):


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> die S4-S5 bewertung war im bezug auf das: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2934854&postcount=61 gedacht ;-)



und das hier ist der Kern des Problems: Keiner blickt mehr durch.
Das Problem der 10er Skala war, das sie sich nicht mehr mit der Hofer gedeckt hat.
Jetzt kommt Marcos Skala. Dann mit m1 , m2 usw.
Am Ende braucht man wie beim Klettern ne Biebel zum Übersetzen der französischen in die sächsische und denn in die internationale.
Klasse Entwicklung!


----------



## marco (20. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> und das hier ist der Kern des Problems: Keiner blickt mehr durch.
> Das Problem der 10er Skala war, das sie sich nicht mehr mit der Hofer gedeckt hat.
> Jetzt kommt Marcos Skala. Dann mit m1 , m2 usw.
> Am Ende braucht man wie beim Klettern ne Biebel zum Übersetzen der französischen in die sächsische und denn in die internationale.
> Klasse Entwicklung!



das war nur ein beispiel, damit man die stufen S0-S2 erweitert.
So wie sie jetzt ist, wird sich die skala kaum durchsetzen können. Kein magazin benutzt sie, weil eben alle touren max. eine S1 haben würden. S2 wäre schon für die meisten leser unfahrbar .

S0 = schotterweg
S1 = fahrbarer trail (für fast 100 % der biker)
S2 = unfahrbar (außer 5% der biker)
>= S3 = bremsen wie ein wahnsinniger, arsch hinter dem hinterrad und hohes verletzungsrisiko.

Geniale skala!


----------



## tourraser (20. August 2006)

> stufen S0-S2 erweitert.
> So wie sie jetzt ist, wird sich die skala kaum durchsetzen können. Kein magazin benutzt sie, weil eben alle touren max. eine S1 haben würden. S2 wäre schon für die meisten leser unfahrbar .
> 
> S0 = schotterweg
> ...




marco Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 

tourraser


----------



## Waschbaer (20. August 2006)

Also ich weiss nicht. Die Diskussion macht, wie sie jetzt stattfindet, keinen Sinn! Die einen ignorieren geflissentlich, dass es offensichtlich eine Diskrepanz bei der Schwierigkeitsgradeinschätzung gibt. Die anderen behaupten steif und fest, S-2 (nach www.singletrailskala.davedesign.de) sei für den Normalo nicht fahrbar.

Ich geh jetzt biken.

Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## supasini (20. August 2006)

marco hat grundsätzlich recht
ich gebe aber folgendes zu bedenken: bin heute mit meiner Frau wandern gewesen, habe ihr eine sehr schöne Traillastige MTB-Tour zu Fuß gezeigt. bis auf eine S2 Stelle komplett S0 und die Trails S1, sie hätte vieles geschoben und war froh, zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein.
Mir macht S2 Spass, eine S3 Stelle kann noch toll sein, eine S3-Abfahrt ist für mich Kagge, gerade auf nem Alpencross heißt das (schon aus Sicherheitsgründen) 100% schieben.
Die Skala ist brauchbar, aber nur für Leutz, die sich mit fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten auseinandersetzen wollen! Die anderen interessiert aber auch die Skala nicht! Mich interessiert die Kletterskala auch nicht, da ich nur Klettersteige gehe und da nur die, die einfach sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. August 2006)

Ist ein gutes Argument. Interessiert jemand der auf S-2 Niveau fährt, dort Spaß hat und damit glücklich ist überhaupt, ob man unter S-2 alles noch in 5 verschiedenen Stufen einteilen kann? Oder ob´s darüber noch 4 Stufen gibt?
Ich denke die Skala ist gut für Leute, die bis S-4 fahren und darin Erfüllung finden, S-3 und S-4 lastige Touren zu bewältigen.




 Die nehmen sich an schwerden Sektionen Zeit, laufen die Sektion ab, bewerten diese, machen Fotos, spotten (sichern)  sich gegenseitig. Aber im Ernst, für diese Leute ist es auch relativ, ob es unterhalb von s-2 noch Unterteilungen gibt, sind solche Trails doch nur zum Ausrollen da. Was sicher auch Spaß macht. Aber ob ich nun auf S1, S1+, S2-, S2+ ins Tal rolle ist mir nach 500 höhenmeter S-4 Sektion eigentlich egal...Hauptsache es macht Spaß!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. August 2006)

Dadurch, dass Bewertungen eben immer subjektiv sind, muss man zusätzlich zu einer Skala, egal ob mit + oder - immer im persönlichen Grenzbereich bei Freunden / Bekannten recherchiert werden, ob der Trail eben persönlich noch zu bewerkstelligen ist, oder nicht. Da hat wohl jeder seine eigenen "Grenzerfahrungen" bzw. spezifische Ängste (ausgesetzt, feucht, etc.). Insofern ist es wahrscheinlich wirklich egal, wobei ich persönlich einen feinere Unterteilung nicht schlecht fände. Wenn eine Stelle zu schieben ist, okay (sofern sie nicht den ganzen Berg dauert ;-)), aber der Rest sollte dann schon fahrbar sein. Und wenn auf einer langen Tour / Etappe viele solche Schiebestücke drin sind, weil man sie falsch eingeschätzt hat, kann das schon bitter sein und einem den Tag ganz schön vermiesen (siehe o.g. Gästebuch). Aber anyway, wir sind bis vor kurzem ohne ausgekommen, werde es auch weiterhin. Und diejenigen, die die Skala, so wie sie ist, toll finden, sollen damit glücklich werden.


----------



## Superfriend (21. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein gutes Argument. Interessiert jemand der auf S-2 Niveau fährt, dort Spaß hat und damit glücklich ist überhaupt, ob man unter S-2 alles noch in 5 verschiedenen Stufen einteilen kann? Oder ob´s darüber noch 4 Stufen gibt?
> (...) Ich denke die Skala ist gut für Leute, die bis S-4 fahren und darin Erfüllung finden, S-3 und S-4 lastige Touren zu bewältigen.


 
Und genau das ist meiner Meinung nach die Minderheit. Wir sind ja nun schon zusammen gefahren, daher kannst Du mich einschätzen. Ich bin bestimmt kein zweiter Shaun Palmer und auch Du bist um Welten besser als ich, aber dennoch denke ich, dass ich fahrtechnisch ganz brauchbar bin. Und ich fahre dabei höchstens S2. Ich würde mir da durchaus eine größere Differenzierung wünschen.
Es macht m.E. keinen Sinn, die Skala am oberen Ende so auszudifferenzieren, dass vielleicht ein Prozent aller Mountainbiker mit Heldengeschichten von S-4-Erstbefahrungen angeben kann und der Rest als Kindergeburtstag eingestuft wird.


----------



## Jodok (21. August 2006)

Irgendwie haben alle konstruktiven Beiträge hier recht:
1.) Die Hofer Skala stimmt
2.) Für typische Tourenfahrer ist wohl nur bis S-2 wirklich relevant aber schon recht grob, vielleicht etwas zu grob, gerastert.

Es sollte im allseitigen Interesse möglich sein, die Skalierung vor allem bis S-2 z.B. um +/- zu ergänzen und diese Ergänzungen auch entsprechend zu definieren. Ein häufiges Problem wird auch sein, daß sich die Skalierung auf Idealbedingungen bezieht, was ja auch klar zum Ausdruck kommt, offensichtlich von vielen aber nicht ausreichend zur Kenntnis genommen wird.

Vom Grundsatz her ist es die Idee einer auf breiter Basis akzeptierten und praktizierten Schwierigkeits-Skalierung jedenfalls wert, die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse und Ansprüche auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu bringen.


----------



## Airhaenz (21. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Du neigst genauso wie ich dazu, die Sache schwerer zu bewerten als sie ist. Ist in der Regel besser so, dann ist später keiner an der Stelle überfordert.
> 
> Für mich hat o.g. Trail klar S-3, da ich nirgends versetzen oder trailen muß. Die Schlüsselstelle ist S-4 und wird von vielen gefahren. Wir sind bei den Trailhunter Dreharbeiten da sogar bei Nacht runter...komplett.



Hmm, und da haben wir das Problem der "nachvollziehbaren" Bewertung..In der DVD Trailhunter, die ja auch von vielen nicht DH-Trail Bikern konsumiert werden, hört man ganz klar ein S2 raus. 
Was meiner Meinung nach zwar in Relation von den Rankings zu S111/S112 passen würde, aber nicht zu den objektiven Merkmalen der Skala.
Sprich S3 halte ich für OK, aber nicht die Relation zu den Beispiel Wegen auf der STS Seite.
Deswegen, bin ich für die Marco Skala von weiter oben. Diese feine Differenzen können zwischen Spaß und Streß unterscheiden. Und wer möchte schon 2 h hochstrampeln und dann statt Spaß, Streß und Frust erleben.. 

Ah ja, persönlich finde ich den Weg übrigens super spaßig


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2006)

hallo ihr nochmal,

ich sehe das problem noch wo anderst. in einem beitrag schrieb mal carste, das sie eine stelle die bisher S5 war befahren haben unter einsatz ihrer gesundheit. bestanden haben und dann wurde diese stelle kurzerhand in eine S4 stele erhoben!! ist solch ein vorgehen bei so einer skala vernünftig?

ich meine, als beispiel:

gestern die hausrunde (Wurzeliger Singletrail) gefahren, mit dem Singlespeeder. einige stellen wo ich "früher" abgestigen bin, bin ich nun mit starrgabel durchgefahren, stufen runter von 30/40 cm. aber deswegen würde mir jetzt nicht einfallen diese strecke von S1 auf S2 zu sortieren (nur als beispiel). 

gerade das ständige "ändern" diverser streckenabschnitte macht es doch auch für den "tourenbiker" schwieriger es einzuschätzen.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jodok (21. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr nochmal,
> 
> ich sehe das problem noch wo anderst. in einem beitrag schrieb mal carste, das sie eine stelle die bisher S5 war befahren haben unter einsatz ihrer gesundheit. bestanden haben und dann wurde diese stelle kurzerhand in eine S4 stele erhoben!! ist solch ein vorgehen bei so einer skala vernünftig?



Ich sehe das Problem auch so. Wenn beurteilt wird, soll und kann nicht das individuelle Können den Maßstab setzen sondern objektive Kriterien. Andersrum wäre wohl S-3 oft mit S-5 zu beurteilen, was nicht Sinn der Sache sein kann. Deshalb glaube ich auch, daß verläßliche Einstufungen nur von Top Fahrern vorgenommen werden können, die auch im obersten Schwierigkeitsbereich noch fahren können. Die Meinung vom "Schmiedle" wirds nicht tun, da heißt es schon den Schmied zu fragen.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. August 2006)

So, jetzt hab ich den Thread auch mal kurz überflogen. Leider kann ich nicht viel positives dazu beitragen.
Anfangs war ich begeistert von der Klassifizierung, auch wenn ich ebenfalls wohl nur an seeehr guten Tagen in die S3-Region eindringen kann. 
Was mich aber stört:
Was hilft mir eine Einteilung in S-irgendwas, wenn der Weg oder die Passage letztes Jahr bei guten Bedingungen eingestuft wurde, der Trail aber nun durch Errosion einen gänzlich anderen Charakter hat? Umgekehrt funktioniert es genauso. Oft sind Passagen bei Trockenheit noch gut zu befahren, aber bei Nässe eben nicht mehr. In anderen Fällen ist der Untergrund nach Regen eher griffiger. IMHO hilft da auch eine feinere Abstufung im unteren Bereich nicht unbedingt.
Ich werde mich wohl weiterhin auf umfassendere Berichte anderer (vergleichbarer) Biker verlassen, wenn ich Touren in unbekanntem Terrain plane, anstatt mich auf Buchstaben- und Zahlenkürzel zu verlassen.


----------



## Onkel_D (21. August 2006)

Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Dass die Bewertung bei normalen Bedingungen (Trockenheit) gelten sollte und dass Trails durch Nässe etc. anspruchsvoller (oder manchmal auch einfacher) zu fahren werden, ist doch klar, oder? Das gilt aber auch für Wege, die du dir ausführlich ohne Zahlenkürzel beschreiben lässt, ist also m.E. kein Argument  gegen die Sinnhaftigkeit der Skala an sich.

Und dass sich Wege verändern und z.B. aus einem S2 im Laufe der Jahre (oder auch sehr plötzlich  ) dauerhaft ein S3 werden kann, ist doch auch klar. Dann muss der eben neu bewertet werden. Meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Argument dafür, dass man die Bewertung der Wege ab und an aktualisieren muss.


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> das sie eine stelle die bisher S5 war befahren haben unter einsatz ihrer gesundheit. bestanden haben und dann wurde diese stelle kurzerhand in eine S4 stele erhoben!! ist solch ein vorgehen bei so einer skala vernünftig?




hi, genau das zeigt meines erachtens, dass es den erfindern maximal in zweiter linie darum geht, eine allgemeingültige UND brauchbare skalierung vorzunehmen. denn nur weil plötzlich überbiker eine unfahrbare stelle meistern, hat sich an der objektiven schwierigkeit ja nix geändert. wenn sich also  fahrbarkeitsgrenzen verschieben, muss zwangsläufig auch die skalierung angepasst und korrigiert werden.

aber carsten gibt ja selbst zu, dass es den erfindern der skala letztendlich nicht um allgemeingültigkeit geht:



			
				carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Skala ist gut für Leute, die bis S-4 fahren und darin Erfüllung finden, S-3 und S-4 lastige Touren zu bewältigen.



damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## Wuudi (21. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> S2 = dosso dei roveri
> S5 = 601
> S6 = dalco
> S7 = schieben für 98% der biker
> weiter nach oben: Sturz = Krankenhaus



Genau auf das hatte ich gewartet. Ich kenn nicht alle Trails in den Beispielen und bin den 601 auch nur im Teil ab der Kapelle gefahren, aber wenn das S2 sein soll dann gute Nacht.

Der Dosso wäre dann S0 oder doch S1 oder wie ?


----------



## Harald Philipp (21. August 2006)

Na super. Einer fängt wieder an, und alle springen auf den fahrenden Zug auf. Wie war das doch gleich mit den Poserdrifts im Trailhunterfilm???

Ich ziehe für mich daraus folgende Konsequenz:

*Hiermit ziehe ich mich ganz offiziell vom Projekt Singletrailskala zurück.*

Um das direkt vorweg zu nehmen: Keinesfalls, weil ich das System nicht für Sinnvoll halte. Weiterhin werde ich die Skalierung für mich persönlich, unter Vertridern und bei meinen Gästen auf geführten Trailtouren verwenden.

Meine Gründe sind folgende:

Ich habe einfach keine Lust (und Zeit) mehr, derartige Diskussionen zu führen und mich für jedes Kommata in unserer Einteilung wieder und wieder zu rechtfertigen. 

Hier höre ich nun, die Skala sei zu hoch angesetzt, und in Innsbruck wurden derweil schon von mehreren Leuten Sachen gefahren, die nach unserem System so etwa bei S-7 liegen würden... Beschwert sich eigentlich irgendein 08/15 Kletterer darüber, dass er nie in seinem Leben den 12ten Grad klettern wird??

Gewisse Personen, die an der Skala selber mitgewirkt haben, wenden diese selber nicht korrekt an. 





> Du neigst genauso wie ich dazu, die Sache schwerer zu bewerten als sie ist.


Mag sein, dass es dafür gewisse Rechtfertigungen gibt, man könnte aber auch behaupten, dass es nur darum geht, sich selber in vollster Großartigkeit zu präsentieren. Im Endeffekt passen dann die Schwierigkeiten unterschiedlicher Bewerter nicht mehr zusammen, wie hier mit dem Willi. Mit solchen Fraxeleien will ich namentlich nix zu tun haben.

Dieses Forum dient einzig und alleine dazu, über Dinge zu reden. Lösungen zu auch nur winzigsten Problemen habe ich hier noch nirgendwo gesehen, Dummgeschwätz umso mehr. Also verschwende ich hier ungerne meine Zeit, denn vorwärts kommen tut man hier seit den letzten zwei Jahren in dieser Sache nicht.

*Ich möchte den Marco bitten, Seine Idee zur Trailskala soweit zu verwirklichen, wie wir das gemacht haben, und dann wünsche ich Ihm viel Freude mit der Kritik hier aus dem Forum.*

ciao,          Harald


----------



## thory (21. August 2006)

Ich glaube dass es wirklich nicht darum geht eine allgemeins Skala für alle zu finden. Beim MTB Sport findet hier nämlich genau das statt was es beim Wandern/ Klettern aber auch beim Wildwasssport schon vor Jahren passiert ist, nämlich die Abspaltung der "Extremen" in eine eigene Sportart.

Klettern hat sich schon vor zig Jahren aus dem Wandern und Bergsteigen entwickelt und verselbstständigt. Die Schwierigkeitsskala des Kletterns ist auch nur für Kletterer, d.h. ein geübter Bergwanderer wird auch wenn er schwindelfrei und geschickt ist normalerweise nicht über den 2. Grad hinauskommen. 

Wildwasserfahren hat sich als die "extreme Variante" des Flusswanderns entwickelt. Das ist eine eigene Sportart geworden. Auch hier gilt, dass der normale Wanderfahrer allenfalls noch in den unteren Schwierigkeitsgraden zu finden ist. Das Equipment eines Wildwasserfahrers und eines Wanderfahrers unterscheidet sich grundlegend u.s.w.

Beim relativ jungen sport MTB fahren befinden wir uns im Prozess dieser Aufspaltung. Es gibt eine kleine aber wachsende Gruppe, die sich von dem Kieswege fahren abwendet, vielleicht auch nicht an den hm, Pulsfrequenz, bergauf-Bestzeiten, etc interessiert ist, sonder eben möglichst schwierige Passagen knacken möchte. Auch hier werden die Räder immer spezialisierter und das wird weitergehen und die Kluft zw "Normal-biker" und "Vert-biker" wird wachsen. Schon alleine weil letzterer sich bei jeder Fahrt weiterentwickelt. Und diese "Extremen" haben nun eine Schwierigkeitsskala entwickelt und die ist -wenig verwunderlich - zum Eigengebrauch dieser Gruppe geworden. Ich sehe das nicht anders als bei den o.g. älteren Sportarten: wenn ein erfahrener Bergwanderer meinen würde er könne durch eine 4er wand steigen, wird das genauso zum scheitern verurteilt sein, wie wenn sich der erfahrene Main-Donau-Paddler an der Brandenberger Ache versucht. Oder eben ein Tourenbiker eine als "S4" bewertete Strecke runterpurzelt. 

Die Frage der Zielgruppe dieser Skala ist somit leicht zu beantworten: für die, die diese gemacht haben. - für wen sollte die sonst sein?

Gruss


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2006)

Harald Philipp schrieb:
			
		

> Na super. Einer fängt wieder an, und alle springen auf den fahrenden Zug auf. Wie war das doch gleich mit den Poserdrifts im Trailhunterfilm???....
> 
> Ich ziehe für mich daraus folgende Konsequenz:
> 
> *Hiermit ziehe ich mich ganz offiziell vom Projekt Singletrailskala zurück.*



harte worte harald. ich denke keiner hier wollte weder dir, noch den vertidern noch carsten oder dave irgendas am zeug flicken. viel mehr haben sich eineige "normalbiker" laut gefragt, wie man die skala vielleicht übergreiffender nutzen könnte. 

wie aber nun mehrfach von carsten und auch von dir als vertrider bestätigt wurde, war dies nie so angedacht. ok, damit kann ich persönlich leben, und andere sicher auch.

ich finde aber dennoch das man darüber diskutieren kann, soll und darf. denn nur so finden sich doch lösungsansätze und man kann den "anderen" vielleicht etwas mehr verstehen und nachvollziehen. wieso man allerdings immer gleich aggresiv werden muss udn eine entweder / oder haltung zeigt verstehe ich dennoch nicht.

für mich ist eines klar, ich habe bisher keinen großen wert auf die skala gelegt, und werde es zukünftig auch nicht tun. ist ja eh nicht erwünscht, denn ich bin ja "nur" eine 0815 bikerin  

coffee


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage der Zielgruppe dieser Skala ist somit leicht zu beantworten: für die, die diese gemacht haben. - für wen sollte die sonst sein?



hi again, wie oben schon gesagt, sehe ich das ähnlich. man sollte das aber seitens der erfinder auch ehrlich kommunizieren. oder aber  und das hielte ich für den besseren weg  nochmal zusammen mit anderen darüber nachdenken, ob man die bestehende skala nicht weiter öffnen kann, um mehr allgemeingültigkeit zu bekommen. 

dabei geht es auch nicht darum @ harald ...



			
				Harald Philipp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einfach keine Lust (und Zeit) mehr, derartige Diskussionen zu führen und mich für jedes Kommata in unserer Einteilung wieder und wieder zu rechtfertigen.



... sich für jedes kommata zu rechtfertigen. sondern einzig und allein um die frage, ob man von den zurzeit recht groben einteilung zu einer etwas feineren kommen kann. 

deshalb ist auch ...



			
				Harald Philipp schrieb:
			
		

> Hier höre ich nun, die Skala sei zu hoch angesetzt, und in Innsbruck wurden derweil schon von mehreren Leuten Sachen gefahren, die nach unserem System so etwa bei S-7 liegen würden... Beschwert sich eigentlich irgendein 08/15 Kletterer darüber, dass er nie in seinem Leben den 12ten Grad klettern wird??



...dass nicht der punkt. der punkt ist, dass die bandbreite, die von den leveln s0 - s2 abgedeckt werden zu groß ist. natürlich spielt es für einen, der sicher s3 bis s4 beherrscht keine rolle, auf welchem s2-grad er "runterrollt" (wie carsten das so großsspurig ausdrückte)   für den, der aber ein leichtes s2 fährt aber ein schweres s2 trägt macht das eben schon einen gravierenden unterschied. 

das zusätzlich die bestehende skala nicht korrekt  aus welchen gründen auch immer  angewandt wird (das ist auch meine erfahrung) steht noch mal auf einem ganz anderen blatt.


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube dass es wirklich nicht darum geht eine allgemeins Skala für alle zu finden. Beim MTB Sport findet hier nämlich genau das statt was es beim Wandern/ Klettern aber auch beim Wildwasssport schon vor Jahren passiert ist, *nämlich die Abspaltung der "Extremen" in eine eigene Sportart.*
> ...
> Die Frage der Zielgruppe dieser Skala ist somit leicht zu beantworten: für die, die diese gemacht haben. - für wen sollte die sonst sein?
> 
> Gruss


 
Diese Entwicklung erkenne ich und sehe ich genauso.

Allerdings finde ich, dass sowohl die Initiatoren der Skala als auch das übrige Fuss-/ äh Bikevolk  diese kontroverse Diskussion aushalten muss.

Wir streiten hier über den richtigen Weg.
Klar, waren und sind es Extrembiker,
die die Trails in den jeweiligen Region klassifizier(t)en.
In erster Linie aus eigener Motivation,
in zweiter vielleicht für das Bikevolk.

Letzteres tobt genussvoll aber gerade im Alpenbereich bestenfalls auf S0-S2 Trails.

Für diese überwiegende Menge sind die Informationen in dieser dreier Abstufung zu groß bzw. sie freuen sich über weitergehende Infos,
z.B. Position, Länge und voraussichtliche Verweildauer in den jeweiligen Sektionen.

Wenn ich weiß, das Weg xyz eine 2 km lange und 400 hm (oder mehr) lange S2-Sektion besitzt, bedeutet das für mich, als z.B. genussvoller S1 bis S1+ Fahrer absteigen und schieben.

Fazit: Ich möchte die Initiatoren bitte, weiter am Ball zu bleiben, aber mehr Augenmerk auf die restlichen 95% der Biker zu nehmen.

Gerade für Trailbeschreibung wünsche ich mir Länge, Höhenmeter und Einstufung, 
denn so wird für jeden schnell ersichtlich,
in wie weit der Trail für ihn fahrbar bzw. an welchen Stellen auf Grund der eigenen Fähigkeit eher schieben angesagt ist.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. August 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Dass die Bewertung bei normalen Bedingungen (Trockenheit) gelten sollte und dass Trails durch Nässe etc. anspruchsvoller (oder manchmal auch einfacher) zu fahren werden, ist doch klar, oder? Das gilt aber auch für Wege, die du dir ausführlich ohne Zahlenkürzel beschreiben lässt, ist also m.E. kein Argument gegen die Sinnhaftigkeit der Skala an sich.
> 
> Und dass sich Wege verändern und z.B. aus einem S2 im Laufe der Jahre (oder auch sehr plötzlich  ) dauerhaft ein S3 werden kann, ist doch auch klar. Dann muss der eben neu bewertet werden. Meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Argument dafür, dass man die Bewertung der Wege ab und an aktualisieren muss.


Ich wollte den Sinn der Skala ja nicht generell in Frage stellen, aber was hilft es mir, wenn sich die Kategorie eines Singletrails in relativ kurzen Abständen ändern kann? Ständige Neubewertungen (möglicherweise mehrmals pro Jahr) dürften auch nicht so einfach sein, gereade weil es nach zwei Wochen und einem Unwetter schonwieder ganz anders aussehen kann. Wer will da noch den Überblick behalten?
Einem "Extrem-Tourenbiker" (wie es Rohstrugel einige Beiträge vorher genannt hat) wird es nicht viel ausmachen, ob irgendein Abschnitt nun "S2-" oder "S3+" ist. Er kann die wetterbedingten Unterschiede vielleicht relativ locker kompensieren. "Normale" Tourenbiker müssen sich am Ende einer Abfahrt vielleicht eingestehen: "wäre es trocken gewesen, hätte ich die Strecke fahrend bewältigen können, so musste ich zwei Stunden Schieben.)
Was ich damit sagen will:
Mir persönlich (!) bringt eine etwas detailiertere Beschreibung (Untergrund, Gefälle, Schlüsselstellen einfach mehr Info, ob eine Strecke zu schaffen ist oder nicht.
Vor allem die Kombination der einzelnen Faktoren bestimmt IMHO ob ein Streckenabschnitt fahrbar ist oder nicht und das lässt sich nun mal mit etwas mehr Text am besten ausdrücken.


----------



## marco (21. August 2006)

Harald Philipp schrieb:
			
		

> Na super. Einer fängt wieder an, und alle springen auf den fahrenden Zug auf. Wie war das doch gleich mit den Poserdrifts im Trailhunterfilm???
> 
> Ich ziehe für mich daraus folgende Konsequenz:
> 
> ...




Bist du Italiener? Du regst dich ganz schön schnell auf  
Das hier ist nur eine Diskussion, kein Gesetz oder Strafverfahren gegen dich.

Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass für mich diese Skala sinnlos ist, weil die große Mehrheit der Biker damit nichts anfangen kann. Braucht man eine Skala, um zu wissen, dass:
S0 = Schotterweg
S1 = fahrbarer Trail
S2 und höher = unfahrbarer Trail
?

Ich glaube nicht. Aber es ist uns (fast) alle klar geworden, dass diese Skala nicht für das breite Publikum gedacht wurde. So wird es auch bleiben, wenn die Erfinder in deiner Weise die Kritik annehmen. Schade, aber bitte schön, macht alle Berge mit S3 und S4 fahrbar, mir ist es sowieso wurscht, weil ich eure und insbesondere die von bikerides.at Bewertungen für nicht realistisch halte. 

Ich werde mir keine Skala ausdenken, bin bis jetzt mit Textbeschreibungen klar gekommen und werde es in der Zukunft auch machen. Und wenn ein Trail für mich nicht empfehlenswert ist, werde nirgendswo "S2" schreiben und angeben, dass ich alles runtergefahren bin. 

Was das Klettern angeht: zwischen 4- und 7+ (was man mit einem Bissl Training schafft) gibt es eine große Differenz und, in Zahlen:
4-
4
4+
5-
5
5+
6-
6
6+
7-
7
7+

Soll ich weitergehen?

Salü
Marco


----------



## sideshowbob (21. August 2006)

ja aber warum braucht es der tourenbiker differenzierter???
S-0 und S-1 fährt jeder völlig problemlos.
S-2 schaffen (bei passenden Bedingungen) immernoch sehr viel
S-3 ist für freaks oder wenn man einfach mal was ausprobieren möchte.

gehe ich auf tour halte ich mich einfach an S-0 und S-1 mit S-2 passagen und habe dann eine relativ genaue vorstellung was mich erwartet.
was will ich mehr???

und wenn ich die definitionen der STS genauer lese, wird schon versucht, dies an objektiven streckenbegebenheiten fest zu machen und ich sehe es als schwierig an diese noch weiter zu unterteilen und dann weiter klar beschreiben zu können. oder soll dann die stufenhöhe in cm angegeben werden die eine S2- von einem S2+ unterscheidet?

ich sehe keinen unterschied, ob ich in einem bericht von marco lesen würde:
"flowiger wurzeltrail mit gröberen steinen gespickt und ein paar kniffligen steilen spitzkehren"
oder ob da steht:
"S-1 trail mit kurzen S-2 abschnitten"

... ok das in prosa liest sich schöner


----------



## nathank (21. August 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass nicht der punkt. der punkt ist, dass die bandbreite, die von den leveln s0 - s2 abgedeckt werden zu groß ist. natürlich spielt es für einen, der sicher s3 bis s4 beherrscht keine rolle, auf welchem s2-grad er "runterrollt" (wie carsten das so großsspurig ausdrückte)   für den, der aber ein leichtes s2 fährt aber ein schweres s2 trägt macht das eben schon einen gravierenden unterschied.



1a) wei soll die skala für die "brandbreite s0-s2" aussehen?
wenn die absätze 1-3cm hoch sind, dann S-x, wenn 3-5cm S-x+1??
es ist schwer, weil es gibt einfach keine objektive kriterium, oder?

1b) falls die oben genannte verfeinerung in dem unterenberich nötig ist, kann man's machen (zB S-1.1, S-1.9 oder S-1+, S-1- oder sowas)

2) wenn man das gleiche für wandern, bergsteigen und klettern anschaut ist es das gleiche: die schwereigkeitsgrad ist für die breite wenig nutzvoll (wanderer und "normale bergsteiger") weil die merhheit die definierte schwereigkeitsgrade sind oberhalb von was der "normale klettere" kann - e.g. UIAA 6 (von 1 bis 10 oder ist es 11? wo alles 3 und runter wird kaum benutzt) ist schon unmöglich für die massen.

--> mag sein, das für "normale tourenfahrer" die skala wenig nutzvoll ist. das heißt aber nicht dass die skala nicht doch sehr nutzvoll ist!!



			
				Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persönlich (!) bringt eine etwas detailiertere Beschreibung (Untergrund, Gefälle, Schlüsselstellen einfach mehr Info, ob eine Strecke zu schaffen ist oder nicht.
> Vor allem die Kombination der einzelnen Faktoren bestimmt IMHO ob ein Streckenabschnitt fahrbar ist oder nicht und das lässt sich nun mal mit etwas mehr Text am besten ausdrücken.


klar bringt beschreibungstext auch viel. wenn man kletterbücher anschaut, die beschreiben nicht nur schweriegkeitsgrad, sondern auch länge, besondere stellen usw.
aber eine allgemeine objektive skala bringt auch viel. (wenn jemand sagt dass er ein 8- als erste geklettert ist, weiss ich dass ich mit ihn nicht zusammen klettern kann )
aber die skala muss auch durch erfahrung eine echte bespeile zum leben kommen - so ist es auch mit klettern vo auch erfahrene leute wissen dass nicht überall werden die gleiche bewertungen ausgegeben.

aber ohne die skala muss man schon ein paar minuten mit jemand reden und fragen stellen (was fährst du? kennst du trail x-y-z?) um den kontext für seine trail-bewertung zu verstehen (zB jemand sagt "der trail ist unfahrbar" was ich höre für fast 90% die trails die ich fahre!!) (S-2 geht auch wenn es nass ist, S-3 geht meistens immer bei mir "rot-punkt" fast jeder stelle ohne fuss-runter wenn es trocken ist, S-4 geht zur ca. 60% wenn es trocken ist, und S-5 kann ich probieren wenn ich gut drauf bin aber klapp's kaum)

--> die skala ist ja nicht hauptsächlich für "tourenfahrer" oder um eine transalp zu plannen sondern für die die gern trails fahren (entweder "leichte" S1/S2 oder auch sehr technisch und schwer)!

wenn jemand weiss dass er S-1 problemlos fahren kann, S-2 nur teilweise wenn es trocken ist und fast gar nicht wenn es nass ist, dann kann die skala noch hilfreich sein: wenn es nass ist, nur S-1 trails, sonst S-2 oder weinger. *man muss aber ja wissen wo man steht relativ zum skala mit echte bekannte beispiele!*


----------



## KäptnFR (21. August 2006)

Harald Philipp schrieb:
			
		

> Gewisse Personen, die an der Skala selber mitgewirkt haben, wenden diese selber nicht korrekt an.
> Mag sein, dass es dafür gewisse Rechtfertigungen gibt, man könnte aber auch behaupten, dass es nur darum geht, sich selber in vollster Großartigkeit zu präsentieren.
> 
> Dieses Forum dient einzig und alleine dazu, über Dinge zu reden. Lösungen zu auch nur winzigsten Problemen habe ich hier noch nirgendwo gesehen, Dummgeschwätz umso mehr.



autsch, da is aber einer angepisst...  Daß der, den du da ansprichst auch ein "bischen" Selbstdarsteller ist, ist erstens nix neues und zweitens sind das die vertriders zu denen du gehörst, doch auch ein "klitzekleines" bischen, nich wahr?  
Ich persönlich hab damit auch gar kein Problem. Hinter einer ausgeprägten Selbstdarstellung steckt schliesslich auch n haufen arbeit und zeit um die breite masse von seinen eigenen überdurchschnittlichen Fähigkeiten mit Wort und bild nachhaltig (um dieses wort auch noch unterzubringen ) zu überzeugen. An Bewunderern mangelts ja, wie man beim aufmerksamen studium zb dieses themas feststellt, ja auch nicht.

zurück zum thema:

ganz versteh ich die aufregung nicht und vermute hinter dem ganzen eher persönliche differenzen zwischen den hautprotagonisten. (kann mich täuschen, kommt mir aber so vor allmählich...)

@marco: willi hofer hat den trail (in deim ersten beitrag) mit S2 bewertet. *Geht der tatsächliche trailzustand wie DU ihn vorgefunden hast mit der beschreibung von S2 laut singletrail-skala einher?* Falls ja, kannst es eben nicht besser ( ) falls nicht, kann es willi halt nicht besser. Damit mein ich eine solche skala ist nur so gut wie die leute die sie benutzen! Die Skala ist nicht schlecht nur weil der herr hofer sie vielleicht falsch verwendet. Da kannst 10 weitere stufen einfügen, von jmd der sie falsch anwendet wirst trotzdem keine bessere aussage bekommen über den tats S-grad des trails. Ich finde die Einteilung so wie sie ist ok und ausreichend.


----------



## KäptnFR (21. August 2006)

nathank schrieb:
			
		

> ...(zB jemand sagt "der trail ist unfahrbar" was ich höre für fast 90% die trails die ich fahre!!) ... S-3 geht meistens immer bei mir "rot-punkt" fast jeder stelle ohne fuss-runter wenn es trocken ist, S-4 geht zur ca. 60% wenn es trocken ist, und S-5 kann ich probieren wenn ich gut drauf bin aber klapp's kaum)...


...und der Nathan ist der größte aller Selbstdarsteller!    Aber ich hab ihn trotzdem lieb  (wie siehts mittwoch mit ner tour aus bei dir??)


----------



## Kanventsmann (21. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube dass es wirklich nicht darum geht eine allgemeins Skala für alle zu finden. Beim MTB Sport findet hier nämlich genau das statt was es beim Wandern/ Klettern aber auch beim Wildwasssport schon vor Jahren passiert ist, nämlich die Abspaltung der "Extremen" in eine eigene Sportart.



Also das Abspalten geschieht schon lange und beim Wildwasserfahren sowie Klettern hat sich in den letzten Jahren noch immer genauso viel getan, wie beim Bike.




			
				thory schrieb:
			
		

> Klettern hat sich schon vor zig Jahren aus dem Wandern und Bergsteigen entwickelt und verselbstständigt. Die Schwierigkeitsskala des Kletterns ist auch nur für Kletterer, d.h. ein geübter Bergwanderer wird auch wenn er schwindelfrei und geschickt ist normalerweise nicht über den 2. Grad hinauskommen.



Wenn du die Geschichte des Freikletterns kennst, dann ist dir geläufig, dass es ein riesen Akt war, die vorhandenen Grade zu erweitert, so dass es im Prinzip nach oben offen ist. Letzteres finden jetzt auch beim biken statt. Übrigens ist die Skala des Kletterns nicht linear aufgebaut, will sagen der Sprung zwischen UIAA 6 und 7 ist kleiner als der Sprung zwischen 9-10 ...
Ich Gegensatz zum Wildwasser und Biken ist das Klettern in den höchsten Schwriegkeiten nicht mehr lebensgefährlich (klingt pardox, ist aber so). Einzig das Alpine Schwierigkeitsklettern hat die üblichen alpinen Gefahren, wie Wetterumwung, Steinschlag, etc.



			
				thory schrieb:
			
		

> Wildwasserfahren hat sich als die "extreme Variante" des Flusswanderns entwickelt. Das ist eine eigene Sportart geworden. Auch hier gilt, dass der normale Wanderfahrer allenfalls noch in den unteren Schwierigkeitsgraden zu finden ist. Das Equipment eines Wildwasserfahrers und eines Wanderfahrers unterscheidet sich grundlegend u.s.w.



Das Equipment hat sich grade im WW bereich in den letzten Jahren weiterentwickelt. -Auch dort wird inzwischen an Stellen "gespielt" wo man vor 4-5Jahren nur sicher durchkommen wollte.
Trotz dessen ist die Skala im Kanusport nach wie vor aktiv. Die Bewertung wird aber genauso kontrovers diskutiert.



			
				thory schrieb:
			
		

> Beim relativ jungen sport MTB fahren befinden wir uns im Prozess dieser Aufspaltung. Es gibt eine kleine aber wachsende Gruppe, die sich von dem Kieswege fahren abwendet, vielleicht auch nicht an den hm, Pulsfrequenz, bergauf-Bestzeiten, etc interessiert ist, sonder eben möglichst schwierige Passagen knacken möchte. Auch hier werden die Räder immer spezialisierter und das wird weitergehen und die Kluft zw "Normal-biker" und "Vert-biker" wird wachsen. Schon alleine weil letzterer sich bei jeder Fahrt weiterentwickelt. Und diese "Extremen" haben nun eine Schwierigkeitsskala entwickelt und die ist -wenig verwunderlich - zum Eigengebrauch dieser Gruppe geworden. Ich sehe das nicht anders als bei den o.g. älteren Sportarten: wenn ein erfahrener Bergwanderer meinen würde er könne durch eine 4er wand steigen, wird das genauso zum scheitern verurteilt sein, wie wenn sich der erfahrene Main-Donau-Paddler an der Brandenberger Ache versucht. Oder eben ein Tourenbiker eine als "S4" bewertete Strecke runterpurzelt.
> 
> Die Frage der Zielgruppe dieser Skala ist somit leicht zu beantworten: für die, die diese gemacht haben. - für wen sollte die sonst sein?
> 
> Gruss



Hier stimme ich voll zu!
Es ist eine Skala aufgetaucht, die aus einer extrem fahren Gruppe enstanden ist (soweit ich das hier überblickt habe). Diese kann man dann nicht auf alle MTB-Bereiche beziehen.

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Man lässt die Sache wie sie ist. Die Jungs, die die Bewertung gemacht haben, wenden diese weiter an, die anderen eben nicht.

2.) Es wird eine andere, erweiterte Skala erdacht, die alle Belange berücksichtigt, weil enger gestuft. Damit könnte man auch Bewertungen von ganzen Trails durchführen, so wie das im Klettern bei Mehrseillängen üblich ist.
Etwa sowas wie *Länge, Höhenunterschied, Schwierigkeit overall, schwierigste Stelle*.

Gruss
B


----------



## umtreiber (21. August 2006)

ich kann mit der skala leider auch nicht viel anfangen  

warum ist eigentlich ein unterschied zwischen bergauf und bergab??


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2006)

was mich am meisten stört, an der sache ist einfach die tatsache das eine streck A zb vor 3 wochen mit S5 bewertet wurde. danach sind zb. Carsten und Dave so lange an die stelle ran, bis sie "befahren" war. und somit dann einfach auf S4 gesetzt wurde. und genau da fehlt mir der sinn der skala. weil das maß der dinge eben an der masse vorbei ist.

wie gesagt, wenn sie die skala nur für sich sehen ok, aber die skala wurde öffenltich gemacht, wird über www seiten promotet sogar über seitschriften. udn genau hier spricht man die breite masse an.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nathank (21. August 2006)

umtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mit der skala leider auch nicht viel anfangen
> 
> warum ist eigentlich ein unterschied zwischen bergauf und bergab??


weil bergab hilft schwerkraft enorm so dass ein trail mit 30% steigung bergauf kaum fahrbar ist, aber bergab vielleicht leicht zu fahren ist. (ein trail mit über 30% durchschnittlich steigung ist bergauf nicht fahrbar)

deswegen bezeit sich die bewertung NUR auf die technische schweriegkeit BERGAB (und auch sagt nix zu dem gefahr - dafür gibt's die "G" bewertung für gefahr)


----------



## umtreiber (21. August 2006)

hhmm - ist ja kein gutes konzept  

z.b. S3 bergauf = S1 bergab ??


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2006)

Hat eigentlich schon mal wer versucht die allgemein Gültige Skala beim Skifahren (blau-rot-schwarz) feiner zu unterteilen?
So hellbalu, himmelblau, blaßblau, dunkelbau und ganz blau?

...und dabei vergessen das Skifahren erst dort anfängt, wo gar keine Piste mehr ist. Zumindet für die echten Skifahrer...oder sind das alles Selbstdarsteller?


----------



## umtreiber (21. August 2006)

stimmt, dann müsste man aber alle ski-sportarten mit einer skala bewerten:
skitourengeher/variantenfahren, langläufer, trickskifahrer, telemarker.. usw...


----------



## marco (21. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich schon mal wer versucht die allgemein Gültige Skala beim Skifahren (blau-rot-schwarz) feiner zu unterteilen?
> So hellbalu, himmelblau, blaßblau, dunkelbau und ganz blau?
> 
> ...und dabei vergessen das Skifahren erst dort anfängt, wo gar keine Piste mehr ist. Zumindet für die echten Skifahrer...oder sind das alles Selbstdarsteller?



abseits gibt es eine viel wichtigere skala.


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2006)

Da hast Du allerdings recht.

Ich werde mich bis auf weiteres aus dieser wenig konstruktiven Diskussion hier ausklinken.
Dave und ich werden die Skala so lassen wie sie ist. Harald hat das leider das Handtuch geworfen, was ich sehr bedaure.
Wir und viele Andere werden die Skala weiterhin so anwenden, wie sie sich bisher bewährt hat und auch für diesen Personenkreis praktikabel ist.
Wenn Ihr was Neues machen wollt, noch eine Bitte: Nennt´s nicht S-1, S-2 sondern irgend wie anders. Sonst blicks irgenwann keiner mehr.

In Diesen Sinne: ich wünsche Euch eine hoffentlich fruchtbarere Disskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (21. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du allerdings recht.
> 
> Ich werde mich bis auf weiteres aus dieser wenig konstruktiven Diskussion hier ausklinken.
> Dave und ich werden die Skala so lassen wie sie ist. Harald hat das leider das Handtuch geworfen, was ich sehr bedaure.
> ...



Boh, ich verstehe euch nicht. Viel Spaß beim Personenkreis, wir sehen uns auf der Eurobike.


----------



## Fetz (21. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich schon mal wer versucht die allgemein Gültige Skala beim Skifahren (blau-rot-schwarz) feiner zu unterteilen?
> So hellbalu, himmelblau, blaßblau, dunkelbau und ganz blau?
> 
> ...und dabei vergessen das Skifahren erst dort anfängt, wo gar keine Piste mehr ist. Zumindet für die echten Skifahrer...oder sind das alles Selbstdarsteller?


Ich denke, das Problem liegt darin, dass die Singletrail-Skala - zumindest bis zu diesem Thread -  so progagiert wurde, als sei sie für alle Biker gedacht. Zitat von www.singletrail-skala.de ":Carsten Schymik (Transalpbiker)..., David Werner (Hardtailfahrer) und Harald Philipp (Freerider) hatten nun das Ziel, ein solches System bzw. eine Schwierigkeits-Skala zu entwickeln. Sie sollte sowohl von Cross-Country-Fahrern, als auch von Extrem-Bikern anwendbar sein". 
Wenn ich das hier so lese, geht's dabei aber wohl nur um den "echten" Biker, der die Hände erst ab S3 am Lenker hat.


----------



## polo (21. August 2006)

wo liegt denn das problem, wenn viele fahrer nur 1-3 fahren, manche dann noch 4?


----------



## cos75 (21. August 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> wo liegt denn das problem, wenn viele fahrer nur 1-3 fahren, manche dann noch 4?


Weil wenn du S4 fahren kannst bist du Selbstdarsteller und Poser.
Am besten die Skala abschaffen und alle Wege ab S3 für Biker sperren. In Touren Beschreibungen nur noch reinschreiben, ob es fahrbar ist oder nicht. Weil wenn ich da nicht runterfahren kann, brauchen es andere auch nicht.


----------



## C.K. (21. August 2006)

KäptnFR schrieb:
			
		

> autsch, da is aber einer angepisst...:rolleyes  ...
> 
> ... ganz versteh ich die aufregung nicht und vermute hinter dem ganzen eher persönliche differenzen zwischen den hautprotagonisten. (kann mich täuschen, kommt mir aber so vor allmählich...)



Ich wundere mich dass das erst jetzt einer anspricht!?

Wenn man hier mal ein bischen querliest durch die ganzen Threads in Reisen,Routen,Reviere  erhärtet sich der Eindruck das es, von Anfang an, im Grunde gar nicht um  S1-5 geht.

Trefft euch auf der Eurobike und "habt euch wieder lieb", ihr Zwei!!!

Wäre doch zu schade sonst ...


Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## marco (21. August 2006)

si:.kei. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wundere mich dass das erst jetzt einer anspricht!?
> 
> Wenn man hier mal ein bischen querliest durch die ganzen Threads in Reisen,Routen,Reviere  erhärtet sich der Eindruck das es, von Anfang an, im Grunde gar nicht um  S1-5 geht.
> 
> Trefft euch auf der Eurobike und "habt euch wieder lieb", ihr Zwei!!!



  von meiner seite gibt es gar keine persönliche gründe, das habt ihr missverstanden.


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Boh, ich verstehe euch nicht.



Geht mir bei fast allen deinen Einträgen so ähnlich  

Du hast jetzt massenweise Seitenhiebe in Richtung Dave, Harald und Carsten losgelassen, klar dass die Jungs irgendwann nicht mehr ruhig bleiben sich auch mal rechtfertigen und jetzt keiner mehr Bock hat sachlich mit dir über die Vorschläge zu reden.

Ich denk mal du solltest jetzt aufhören an der Singletrail-Skala rumzukritisieren und anfangen deine eigene Skala zu erstellen und damit beweisen dass du es besser kannst.  

Die Skala definiert schon ziemlich gut welcher Trail bei welchem Fahrkönnen Spaß macht und wo man besser die Finger von läßt, Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist aber sein eigenes Können objektiv zu bewerten und das gelingt offensichtlich nicht jedem  
 Da liegt dann meiner Meinung nach auch der Hund begraben --> Mann/Frau schafft auf ner Skala von S0-S5 nur S1 und fühlt sich jetzt auf den Schlips getreten.  

Ich stimme den Traileinstufungen auch nicht immer 100% zu was einzelne Abschnitte angeht die ich nachgefahren bin. Um einen Eindruck von dem zu bekommen was einen auf einem Trail erwartet taugt die Skala aber schon recht gut und einzig und allein darum gehts doch, oder ?


----------



## C.K. (21. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> von meiner seite gibt es gar keine persönliche gründe, das habt ihr missverstanden.



 

Dann mal sorry für meine falsche Einschätzung.


----------



## marco (21. August 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir bei fast allen deinen Einträgen so ähnlich
> 
> Du hast jetzt massenweise Seitenhiebe in Richtung Dave, Harald und Carsten losgelassen, klar dass die Jungs irgendwann nicht mehr ruhig bleiben sich auch mal rechtfertigen und jetzt keiner mehr Bock hat sachlich mit dir über die Vorschläge zu reden.
> 
> Ich denk mal du solltest jetzt aufhören an der Singletrail-Skala rumzukritisieren und anfangen deine eigene Skala zu erstellen und damit beweisen dass du es besser kannst.




ok, keine kritik mehr. Alles bestens. Stille. Sorry für das lärm, ich krieche ins loch zurück.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (21. August 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber warum braucht es der tourenbiker differenzierter???
> S-0 und S-1 fährt jeder völlig problemlos.
> S-2 schaffen (bei passenden Bedingungen) immernoch sehr viel
> S-3 ist für freaks oder wenn man einfach mal was ausprobieren möchte.
> ...



Exakt meine Meinung..   
Ich finde die Diskussion irgendwie "typisch deutsch".
Obwohl meiner Meinung nach die Skala alles abdeckt.. wird versucht alles zu reglementieren.. 
kein Freiraum für Prosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frorider (21. August 2006)

Schöne Grüße aus Kanada 

In Vancouver gibts das Grün-Blau-Schwarz-Doppelschwarz-Dreifachrot-System. Funktioniert ganz gut und wenn jemand einen schwarzen Trail (bzw. eine Stelle auf dem Trail) nicht fahren kann, regt er sich nicht über den Trail oder die Skala (oder sonstwas) auf, sondern freut sich, dass es Leute gibt die da runterkommen, schaut zu, probiert ein bisschen rum und schaffts vielleicht irgendwann. 

Und was bedeuten die Farben eigentlich?

Grün: Easiest. Flat and wide. Often an old road. No special skills required.
Blau: More difficult. Moderate single track. Some structures, but low to the ground. Small drop offs that can be ridden withouht jumping. Good hiking.
Schwarz: Advanced. Steeper and tougher with higher structures. Some mandatory airs and larger drop offs. Strenous hiking.
Doppelschwarz: We mean it. Large drops, and very high, very skinny structures. Steep slopes and exposed situations. Very difficult to walk on.
Dreifachrot: Professionals only. Extreme everything - drops, skinnies, structures and gaps. Falls will most likely result in injury. Impossible to walk or hike.

Was ist hier bitte objektiv? Eigentlich nix! Was sind "hohe Drops"? Was sind "hohe skinnies" (skinny=schmales Holzbrett zum drüberfahren)? Was ist steil? Ich komme (Achtung: Selbstdarstellung!) zum Beispiel bei Doppelschwarzen Trails gut runter und kann auch die Structures fahren - high and skinny ist hier kein Thema. Bei den roten Sachen siehts dann aber ganz anders aus: High and skinny heißt hier Reifenbreite, aber ein paar Meter über dem Boden. Fahren ist hier (für mich) nicht mehr angesagt, drüberlaufen (Achtung: Nochmal Selbstdarstellung!) geht aber ganz gut. Klingt ziemlich chaotisch, aber scheinbar kommt hier trotzdem jeder mit dem System zurecht.

In Whistler ist es ähnlich, es gibt grün (easiest), blau (intermediate/more difficult), schwarz (advanced/most difficult) und doppelschwarz (expert only) - eine Erklärung, was welche Farbe genau bedeutet gibts nicht. Bei den meisten Trails (auch doppelschwarz - die Selbstdarstellung geht weiter!) komm ich ohne Probleme runter. Allerdings sind die Trails vom Charakter her total unterschiedlich. Da gibt es einen mit vielen Holzleitern und kleinen Drops und einen anderen der vielleicht 20 Meter lang ist und genausoviele Höhenmeter überwindet. Nummer 1 geht, bei Nummer 2 hab ich die Hosen voll (Ende der Selbstdarstellung).

Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach mal an die Skala gewöhnen und ein paar "Vergleichstrails" fahren damit man weiß, was einen erwartet - man kann nicht jeden Trail genauestens beschreiben. Jemand der den Trail kennt und ihn jemandem erklärt hat eine ganz andere Vorstellung davon, wie das Ding jetzt wirklich aussieht. Ob durch ein bisschen Regen und Erosion ein Trail von S2 zu S3 wird weiß icht nicht - wird wohl auch eher selten vorkommen (wenn man die Skala richtig anwendet). Auch das Material spielt hier wieder eine Rolle: schlechte Reifen = wegrutschen = kein Spaß. Guter Reifen = Grip = Kontrolle = Fahrspaß.

Zum Thema: S5 auf S4 herabsetzen, weils 1-2 Leute grad geschafft haben - Unsinn, wenn die Stelle (objektiv bewertet, Skala richtig angewandt) eine S5 ist, bleibt das auch so.

Beim klettern kann ich übrigens gut verstehen, dass die Skala genauer unterteilt ist. Wenn man sich hier um 1-2 Nummern "verschätzt" kann das ziemlich dumm ausgehen. Beim biken schiebt man halt ein bisschen, beim klettern fliegt man ein bisschen.


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2006)

frorider schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Grüße aus Kanada .....
> 
> Zum Thema: S5 auf S4 herabsetzen, weils 1-2 Leute grad geschafft haben - Unsinn, wenn die Stelle (objektiv bewertet, Skala richtig angewandt) eine S5 ist, bleibt das auch so.



und genau darum ging es mir. nur leider ist hier KEINER darauf eingegangen. lieber spielten sie weiter mit ihren sandhaufen und förmchen. DANKE  


coffee


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2006)

hallo zusammen !

meines erachtens wird hier versucht, zwei dinge unter einen hut zu bringen (touren-biken und extrem-biken), was eben nicht so ohne weiteres geht. klar fährt jeder tourenbiker gerne auch singletrails, aber diese sollten halt imho vorwiegend einen schönen flow haben und landschaftlich reizvoll sein. technische teilstücke machen mit sicherheit auch viel spaß und gehören dazu wie das salz in der suppe. aber an deren einstufung scheiden sich nun mal die geister.

warum sollte es nun eine differenzierte einstufung im unteren bereich geben ? die stufen s0 bis s2 beschreiben im grunde doch alles, was der normal-biker so fahren kann. hier wird es noch lange nicht wirklich gefährlich, auch wenn es sicher auch hierbei schon einige passagen geben kann, die man sich nicht zutraut und lieber schiebt.

die kletterskala beispielsweise fängt ja auch erst da an, wo normales wandern aufhört. hier macht eine genauere aufteilung auch mehr sinn, da es ja von stufe zu stufe auch sehr viel anspruchsvoller und gefährlicher wird.
die extrem-kletterer haben mit der skala klare anhaltspunkte, was auf sie zukommt, die wanderer interessiert diese skala wohl eher überhaupt nicht.

so sehe ich im prinzip auch die singletrail-skala : im gegensatz zur kletterskale befinden sich hier die "normalos" in den unteren 3 bereichen wieder, die freaks aber finden eine gute klassifizierung des offensichtlich fahrbaren und haben ihren spaß dabei, wenn sie einen bestimmten schwierigkeitsgrad gemeistert haben.

die grenzen zwischen den einzelnen stufen sind eh fließend und somit imho eigentlich nur von jeden für sich selbst festlegbar. die singletrail-skala liefert dafür eben ein grobes raster, an dem man sich durchaus orientieren kann  

natürlich sollten dabei die einmal festgelegten einstufungen für die trails bestehen bleiben und möglichst nicht geändert werden. wobei mir persönlich das im bereich s4 - s6 auch egal sein könnte, da das eh nicht meine bike-welt ist  
dabei muß man jedoch auch beachten, dass sich ein trail durch erosion durchaus stark verändern kann. manchmal wird er einfacher, manchmal eben schwerer fahrbar ...
die trailbewertung darf daher nur von den reinen bodenverhältnissen ausgehen und nicht von den fahigkeiten des bikers, der da gerade runter fährt.

laßt alles so wie es ist, die einteilungn sind differenziert genug 

beim skifahren jammert auch keiner, dass es nur grün, blau, rot und schwarz gibt und dass es in manchen skigebieten schwarze pisten gibt, die ,rein subjektiv gesehen, in anderen gebieten noch als rote pisten durchgehen würden ...


----------



## hotzemott (22. August 2006)

Hey Leute,

würdet ihr zusammen bei einem Bierchen diskutieren wäre die Diskussion wohl kaum so auseinander gelaufen. Es ist halt leider eine Eigenschaft solcher Foren, dass viele Beiträge bissl weniger vorsichtig formuliert werden als im direkten Gespräch und manches schneller verletzend verstanden wird, als wenn der andere gegenüber sitzt. Die Einwände bezüglich Selbstdarstellung, ob im Einzelfall berechtigt oder nicht, bringen bei der Diskussion über den Sinn der Abstufung der Skala nichts. Daher würde ich darauf verzichten.

Warum ist eine S-Skala für alle Mountainbiker sinnvoll?

Weil die Übergänge vom Schotterpisten-Marathonfahrer über den verspielten AllMountain-Biker zum Enduro-Piloten und Freerider fließend sind. Es gibt in jedem Bereich der Schwierigkeitsskala Biker, auch wenn der Großteil der Tourenbiker nur mit der unteren Hälfte des Schwierigkeitsspektrums was anfängt.
Die Bezeichung schwieriger Trail in einer Tourenbeschreibung ist relativ und wird erst durch eine längliche Ausführung in Worten eindeutiger. Schneller und einfacher kann man einen Trail mit Schwirigkeitsgraden kategorisieren z.B. Trail ist S1 mit wenigen Stellen S2, Weg ist mit oberem S3 zu bewerten, Abfahrt S2, Teilstück von 300 m S3. Damit ist für einen selbst schnell klar, welches Level zu erwarten ist, wieviel Zeit eventuell für Schiebestrecken einzuplanen sein wird.

Die Grade S0 bis S2, also 3 Grade sind für die meisten Tourenbiker interessant, die Grade S3-S5, also ebenfalls 3 Grade sind für technisch zunehmend fortgeschrittene Biker. Die Einteilung ist nicht besonders fein, kann aber bei Bedarf leicht verfeinert werden:
S1, S1+, S1-2, S2-, S2, S2+ ist wohl der Bereich, in dem viele Tourenbiker bevorzugt fahren. Mit einer solchen feineren Einteilung hat jeder die Möglichkeit, die Bewertung genauer anzugeben, sofern ihm ein voller S-Grad nicht passend erscheint. Beim Paddeln oder Klettern sind solche Abstufungen üblich.

Das Problem, das Marco auf dem Trail hatte scheint für mich weniger eines der Skala mit der Abstufung ihrer Schwierigkeitsgrade zu sein. Hier liegt in meinen Augen eine unterschiedliche Einschätzung der Schwierigkeiten durch den Autor der Beschreibung und den Fahrer vor. Das ist in der jeweiligen Situation sicher nicht spaßig, aber auch eine feiner abgestufte Skala kann Fehlbeurteilungen nicht verhindern.

Was der Skala nach meiner Meinung am meisten fehlt ist eine verbreitete Anwendung, sodass jedem die Einschätzung von Trails und eigenem Fahrkönnen leichter fällt. Dann lässt sich die Abstufung bei Bedarf auch noch etwas genauer angeben, wie oben beschrieben.
Als Normalo-Tourenbiker dachte ich auch erst, dass ich mit der Skala wohl nicht so viel anfangen kann. Auf den zweiten Blick finde ich die Einteilung eigentlich ok. Hauptsache, die Skala ist nach oben offen und es gibt keine Inflation der Bewertungen, weil bessere Technik bei Bikern und Bikes die Trails leichter befahrbar erscheinen lassen. Selbst werde ich kaum je über S2 hinauskommen. Trotzdem könnte die Skala für mich hilfreich sein, die Touren zu finden, die für mich technisch nicht langweilig aber machbar sind. Was fehlt ist eigentlich vor allem eine verbreitete Verwendung der bestehenden Skala.


Hotzemott


----------



## nathank (22. August 2006)

frorider schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: S5 auf S4 herabsetzen, weils 1-2 Leute grad geschafft haben - Unsinn, wenn die Stelle (objektiv bewertet, Skala richtig angewandt) eine S5 ist, bleibt das auch so.


richtig.

und die skala ist ja nach oben öffen - genau wei beim klettern.

die bewertung soll bleiben -- nur wenn mann feststellt dass die rating am anfang eigentlich falsch war (zB jemand fand den trail leichter oder einfacher als andere ähnliche Trails und die mehrheit oder bekannte "authorität" die sache anders sieht).

sonst soll die bewertung bleiben. und klar soll die bewertung nicht nach fahrkönnen ändern (zB John kann S-4 fahren und letztes jahr konnte es den Trail nicht fahren aber heute ja, so es ist jetzt S-4 - NEIN)

vielleicht in 5 jahren gibt es noch besseres material so dass viel mehr möglich ist. dann soll die ganze S-5 von heute geändert: die die mann immer noch nicht fahren kann sind dann was weiss ich S-10 und die anderen sind relativ gestuft.

falls jemand ein "echte S-5" stelle gefahren ist (dH der Trail war richtig als "unfahrbar" bewertet), dann soll die stelle ein S-5 bleiben und S-6 dann auch für noch schwerere Trails verwendet (d.H. dann alle aktuelle S-5 stellen können entweder S-5 bleiben oder nach S-6 geändert werden -- eigentlich S-6 wenn die skala nach oben verschoben worden ist)

P.S. aus meiner erfahrung sind die bewertungen von Willi Hofer ganz ok (zB letzte WE fande ich die von Hofer S-3 bewertete trails leichter als erwartet -- aber die skala war auf jeden fall SEHR hilfreich zum differenzieren zwischen leichter und schwerieger trails)


----------



## nathank (22. August 2006)

umtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> hhmm - ist ja kein gutes konzept
> 
> z.b. S3 bergauf = S1 bergab ??


ganz genau.

das ist aber kein eigenschaft des skalas, sondern einfach realität! in den bergen gibt es wenig trails die ähnlich schwer in beide richtung zu fahren sind.
d.H. die skala ist meisten nicht wirklich nutzvoll für steile trails in der bergauf richtung -- d.H. aber nicht dass die skala nicht wertvoll ist!

(oder hast du irgendwelche super-leichte rad mit helium-gefühlte reifen so dass du >50cm stufen bei >30% steiligkeit bergauf genau so gut wie bergab fahren kannst?)


----------



## m.a.t. (22. August 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einteilung ist nicht besonders fein, kann aber bei Bedarf leicht verfeinert werden:
> S1, S1+, S1-2, S2-, S2, S2+ ist wohl der Bereich, in dem viele Tourenbiker bevorzugt fahren. Mit einer solchen feineren Einteilung hat jeder die Möglichkeit, die Bewertung genauer anzugeben, sofern ihm ein voller S-Grad nicht passend erscheint.


Das mit der Verfeinerung halte ich nicht für so zweckdienlich. Bei den bestehenden 6 Stufen scheint keine absolut eindeutige objektive Zuordnung durch genau festgelegte Kriterien möglich. Das entnehme ich zumindest hier aus diesem Thread. Wie willst du das weiter unterteilen? Gib da mal objektive Kriterien an. Ansonsten gibt es da einfach 'Willkür' bei der Zuordnung der feineren Stufen und so macht die Skala dann keinen Sinn.
Mir als Tourenfahrer reicht die Unterteilung der unteren Stufen jedenfalls voll aus. Noch ein bisschen Prosa in der Tourenbeschreibung und man weiss doch recht genau, worauf man sich da einlässt bzw. es lieber bleiben lässt.
@wissefux: Haben wir hier im Taunus irgendwo mehr als S2 ? 
ciao, matthias


----------



## umtreiber (22. August 2006)

nathank schrieb:
			
		

> das ist aber kein eigenschaft des skalas, sondern einfach realität! in den bergen gibt es wenig trails die ähnlich schwer in beide richtung zu fahren sind.
> d.H. die skala ist meisten nicht wirklich nutzvoll für steile trails in der bergauf richtung



zwischen bergauf und bergab zu unterscheiden ist doch nicht sinnvoll.
dass es schwieriger ist aufwärts zu fahren als bergab, das liegt an der schwerkraft  wenn ich also weiss, ein trail ist zb. S3, dann ist es doch logisch, dass ich den evtl bergab fahren kann aber nicht bergauf.

Eigentlich sollte sich die Skala nicht auf Singletrails beschränken, sondern allgemein die Streckenbeschaffenheit "bewerten", so dass ich rauf und runter fahren einschätzen kann und zwar auch OHNE protektoren und 250mm federweg - sowas hab ich ned


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux: Haben wir hier im Taunus irgendwo mehr als S2 ?
> ciao, matthias



aber klar doch : wenn man den zacken, mannstein oder die eschbacher klippen dropt kommt man doch nahe an s5 ran, oder   

mal im ernst : hinter dem großen mannstein geht ein weg runter, den ich hier durchaus in s4 oder s5 einstufen würde. sind aber nur ein paar meter, größere teilstücke jenseits der s2 kriegt man bei uns wohl eh nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (22. August 2006)

Ich hab dem Schöpfer mal vorgeschlagen den passus bei "S5" der da lautet: "Der Schwierigkeitsgrad S-5 gilt als unfahrbar" rauszunehmen. Das ist der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich berechtigt sehe, denn WER soll definieren was absolut gesehen "unfahrbar" ist? Nur wenn dieser passus verschwindet, ist die Skala auch nach oben offen, denn eine steigerung von "unfahrbar" fällt mir irgendwie grad nich ein...


----------



## Heiko_München (22. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Verfeinerung halte ich nicht für so zweckdienlich. Bei den bestehenden 6 Stufen scheint keine absolut eindeutige objektive Zuordnung durch genau festgelegte Kriterien möglich. Das entnehme ich zumindest hier aus diesem Thread. Wie willst du das weiter unterteilen? Gib da mal objektive Kriterien an. Ansonsten gibt es da einfach 'Willkür' bei der Zuordnung der feineren Stufen und so macht die Skala dann keinen Sinn.
> ...



   
Genau das ist ja das Problem... und so richtig objektive Gesichtspunkte findet man halt nicht immer...  aber oft... und dann ist die Skala wirklich gut...

  Welchen Grund sollte es geben, die unteren 3 Stufen noch weiter zu unterteilen? Wer S0 und S1 fahren kann, kann halt erstmal nur das... mit der Zeit wird er besser und schafft vielleicht auch mal was schwierigeres... aber von nichts kommt nichts.... sorry... oder meint ihr sowas hier kommt von heute auf morgen?

Raus aufs Rad... und BIKEN....  

Grüße
Heiko
(Anfänger)


----------



## Onkel_D (22. August 2006)

umtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> zwischen bergauf und bergab zu unterscheiden ist doch nicht sinnvoll.
> dass es schwieriger ist aufwärts zu fahren als bergab, das liegt an der schwerkraft  wenn ich also weiss, ein trail ist zb. S3, dann ist es doch logisch, dass ich den evtl bergab fahren kann aber nicht bergauf.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte sich die Skala nicht auf Singletrails beschränken, sondern allgemein die Streckenbeschaffenheit "bewerten", so dass ich rauf und runter fahren einschätzen kann und zwar auch OHNE protektoren und 250mm federweg - sowas hab ich ned


Also du möchtest, dass die Skala nur Trails erfasst, die man eh ohne Protektoren fahren kann, weil du sowas nicht hast   interessante Idee...
Und zu bergauf vs. bergab: Wie würdest du dann einen sagen wir mal 2m Drop bewerten? S5 (bergauf) oder S3 (bergab) , oder doch dann eher S4,weil's der mittelwert ist?

Im Ernst: die Trails werden halt in der Hauptfahrtrichtung bewertet. Und die ist spätestens ab S3 eben bergab. Ich denke nicht, dass irgendjemand ernsthaft behauptet, einen S4-Trail bergauf fahren zu können. Hans Rey eingeschlossen.


----------



## rohstrugel (22. August 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Also du möchtest, dass die Skala nur Trails erfasst, die man eh ohne Protektoren fahren kann, weil du sowas nicht hast   interessante Idee...
> Und zu bergauf vs. bergab: *Wie würdest du dann einen sagen wir mal 2m Drop bewerten?* S5 (bergauf) oder S3 (bergab) , oder doch dann eher S4,weil's der mittelwert ist?
> 
> Im Ernst: die Trails werden halt in der Hauptfahrtrichtung bewertet. Und die ist spätestens ab S3 eben bergab. Ich denke nicht, dass irgendjemand ernsthaft behauptet, einen S4-Trail bergauf fahren zu können. Hans Rey eingeschlossen.


Ein 2m Drop ist ein stunt, und wird nicht bewertet. Es geht nur ums fahren


----------



## summit (23. August 2006)

Je nach dem wie man einen Weg hochkommt hat man einen groben Anhaltspunkt für die S-Einteilung bergab:

mit guter Technik und Kraftausdauer gerade noch fahrbar: S1
Rad noch zu schieben: S2
noch zu tragen ohne festhalten: S3
tragen mit festhalten, leichtes klettern: S4
klettern: S5


Was bei der Skala fehlt bislang ist die "F"-Einteilung (F wie Freude, fun...)!
Ist natürlich auch sehr subjektiv und schliesslich gilts hotspots zu vermeiden 

Armin


----------



## nathank (24. August 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Also du möchtest, dass die Skala nur Trails erfasst, die man eh ohne Protektoren fahren kann, weil du sowas nicht hast interessante Idee...
> Und zu bergauf vs. bergab: Wie würdest du dann einen sagen wir mal 2m Drop bewerten? S5 (bergauf) oder S3 (bergab) , oder doch dann eher S4,weil's der mittelwert ist?


Im Ernst: die Trails werden halt in der Hauptfahrtrichtung bewertet. Und die ist spätestens ab S3 eben bergab. Ich denke nicht, dass irgendjemand ernsthaft behauptet, einen S4-Trail bergauf fahren zu können. Hans Rey eingeschlossen. 


			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 2m Drop ist ein stunt, und wird nicht bewertet. Es geht nur ums fahren


ich finde den beispeil von Onkel_D schon gut.
ein 2m Drop kann auch auf einem trail geben... wird meistens eher S-4 weil meistens auf einem Trail ist es eng und/oder steil mit kurven danach...

aber den gleichen sinn gibt's wenn mann ein "40% steil passage mit grosse wurzlen" -- bergab S3/S4 und bergauf schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (24. August 2006)

Hallo Leute

Bevor hier lange über Bewertungen bergauf, bergab diskutiert wird, sollte man in diesem Thread zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass die STS unmissvertändlich klar formuliert ist. Die STS "beschränkt sich auf die technische Schwierigkeit eines flachen oder bergab führenden Weges." Also ist es nix mit bergauf. Ich finde eine kritische Diskussion der Skala gut, jedoch sollte zumindest dieselbe genau gelesen werden.
Geht's um eine Bewertung auch von Strecken bergauf, so wäre dafür eine andere Skala zu entwerfen. Die Diskussionen könnten ja im Winter geführt werden...

spectres


----------



## rohstrugel (24. August 2006)

nathank schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde den beispeil von Onkel_D schon gut.
> ein 2m Drop kann auch auf einem trail geben... wird meistens eher S-4 weil meistens auf einem Trail ist es eng und/oder steil mit kurven danach...


Wenn man den Drop auch fahren kann, dann kann man ihn auch bewerten. Wenn nicht ist es eine S5 Stelle.

@nathank (off topic)
Warst du das, der in der letzten Juliwoche nicht mit dabeisein konnte, wegen Terminüberschneidungen?
Wenn ja schade, hätte Dir bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (25. August 2006)

nathank schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst: die Trails werden halt in der Hauptfahrtrichtung bewertet. Und die ist spätestens ab S3 eben bergab. Ich denke nicht, dass irgendjemand ernsthaft behauptet, einen S4-Trail bergauf fahren zu können. Hans Rey eingeschlossen.



..Hans Rey ausgeschlossen.


----------



## dave (27. August 2006)

so, bin aus dem urlaub zurück und kann mich nun auch mal zu einigen punkten äußern.
allerdings habe ich die letzten posts dann doch nur mal schnell überflogen, da seit letztem fr doch noch 'ne menge stoff hinzukam! 



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, wenn 95% der Biker (Einschätzung) nicht über S2 kommt, hat es
> wenig mit Nabelschau zu tun, sondern viel mehr über Selbstdarstellung
> der Autoren der Skala selbst.



wenn es jemand anderes geschrieben hätte, wäre es mir nicht wichtig. in deinem fall bin ich jedoch  traurig, dass du nach unseren gemeinsamen unternehmungen diesen eindruck von mir hast. 



			
				jan84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Unterteilung
> mit + und - kann jeder selbstständig machen, versteht auch jeder ohne
> zusätzliche Definition. Und ich weiß nicht wirklich warum die
> Unterteilung zwischen S0 und S2 feiner sein sollte



ja, genau. mit anderen welche die skala verwenden benutze ich auch diese abstufungen nach +/-. das sollten wir IMHO auch in die skala aufnehmen. kriterien für diese unterteilung lassen sich wie schon geschrieben schwer finden. aber es wäre den meisten ja schon gedient, wenn man somit einfach nach "subjektivem" eindruck vermitteln könnte, dass eine passage o. ein trail etwas schwieriger oder leichter als ein bestimmter s-grad sei.

alternativ weitere grade unterhalb von S3 einzuführen, macht unseres erachtens nicht so viel sinn, weil es die bewertung nur schwieriger würde. gerade diese "grobe" einteilung in sechs relativ einfach unterscheidbare grade macht die skala erst so gut benutzbar.



			
				jan84 schrieb:
			
		

> Problematischer ist hier dann meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur der Punkt
> wer bewertet. Hier wäre evtl die Möglichkeit die schonmal vorgeschlagen
> wurde dass ganze evtl. Online mit Abstimmungsmöglichkeit zu machen ganz
> intressant.



idealerweise bewertet man ja objektiv, so dass die person des bewerters  keine rolle spielen würde. aber das klappt natürlich nur in der theorie so gut. 
ist daher in der tat eine sehr interessante sache. auch deshalb, weil sich der zustand der trails im laufe der zeit verändert. daran (wie auch an +/-) hatten wir zwar bereits früher mal gedacht, es aber aus den augen verloren. da lohnt es sich noch mal zeit zu investieren ...



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich anders. Zwischen Karwendelrunde (S0) und *601 (S2)* gibt es jahre bike-erfahrung.



ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass hier der 601 in seiner gesamten länge vom gipfel ab gemeint ist. zum bekannten finalen abschluß steht auf der website:
_"Der untere Teil des Weges weist größtenteils S-3-Niveau auf."_



			
				frorider schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: S5 auf S4 herabsetzen, weils 1-2 Leute grad geschafft haben - Unsinn, wenn die Stelle (objektiv bewertet, Skala richtig angewandt) eine S5 ist, bleibt das auch so.



ja, genauso ist es auch. ein grad definiert sich ja nur aus den gegebenen schwierigkeiten und ändert sich natürlich nicht, ob er nun befahren wurde oder nicht!

der eindruck entstand womöglich durch einen post von Airhaenz. er hatte glaube ich geschrieben, dass bei unserer tour eine S5-stelle nach der befahrung abgestuft wurde. aber das war anders. auf der website zur singletrail-skala und ich glaube auch auf trailhunter.de hatte ich ja schon vor der tour geschrieben, dass ich die passage als S4- bzw. schwierigen S4-grad ansehe. 
da es bei der tour aber noch um eine andere stelle ging, welche tatsächlich S5 hat, liegt vielleicht eine verwechslung vor. oder es liegt daran, dass ein freund sie gegenüber Airhaenz irrtümlich als S5 deklariert hat ... wobei wir wieder beim subjektivem eindruck des bewerters wären. 

@jochen: 
horst hatte glaube ich vor der abfahrt zu dir gemeint die passage wäre S5, nicht wahr?



			
				marco schrieb:
			
		

> S0 = schotterweg
> S1 = fahrbarer trail (für fast 100 % der biker)
> S2 = unfahrbar (außer 5% der biker)
> >= S3 = bremsen wie ein wahnsinniger, arsch hinter dem hinterrad und hohes verletzungsrisiko



ja, ist doch so klasse!
da S0 und S1 für fast 100% der biker befahrbar sind, sehe auch ich hier den handlungsbedarf für eine weitere unterteilung nicht. 

wobei S2 schon erheblich mehr als 5% beherrschen. 

aber ernsthaft! die masse der biker hat S1 voll im griff und sehr, sehr viele tourenbiker auch S2. 
hier im pfälzer wald meinen viele touren-biker gerade dass sie die skala mit den höheren graden nicht brauchen, weil die wege ohnehin i. d. R. nur bis max. S2 gehen. ihnen reicht innerhalb ihres reviers eine einfache unterteilung der trails in leicht, mittel und schwer oder blau, rot und schwarz wie bei den ski-pisten ... was man eben auch auf S0, S1 und S2 übertragen kann.

brauchen sie dann im unteren bereich wirklich weitere grade und wofür? es geht doch nicht darum sich mit einer möglichst hohen nummer brüsten zu können!



> ich sehe keinen unterschied, ob ich in einem bericht von marco lesen würde:
> "flowiger wurzeltrail mit gröberen steinen gespickt und ein paar kniffligen steilen spitzkehren"
> oder ob da steht:
> "S-1 trail mit kurzen S-2 abschnitten"
> ...



ich sehe da auch keinen unterschied. die angabe von s-graden bietet sich bei so einer beschreibung jedoch als zusätzliche kurzzusammenfassung an, um ggf. auf einer tourübersicht schnell das angebot zu überglicken.



> Ich hab dem Schöpfer mal vorgeschlagen den passus bei "S5" der da lautet: "Der Schwierigkeitsgrad S-5 gilt als unfahrbar" rauszunehmen. Das ist der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich berechtigt sehe, denn WER soll definieren was absolut gesehen "unfahrbar" ist? Nur wenn dieser passus verschwindet, ist die Skala auch nach oben offen, denn eine steigerung von "unfahrbar" fällt mir irgendwie grad nich ein...



berechtigter kritikpunkt! werd's rausnehmen.




> Das Problem, das Marco auf dem Trail hatte scheint für mich weniger eines der Skala mit der Abstufung ihrer Schwierigkeitsgrade zu sein. Hier liegt in meinen Augen eine unterschiedliche Einschätzung der Schwierigkeiten durch den Autor der Beschreibung und den Fahrer vor.



ich glaube du triffst hier den kern des problems. 

@marco:
ich kann verstehen, wenn du dich über eine einstufung ärgerst, wenn du auf dem trail etwas anderes antriffst als du erwartest. ich weiß ja auch, dass du ein sehr guter fahrer bist und auch locker auf S2-niveau fährst!
aber die trails verändern sich andauernd witterungsbedingt oder durch bauliche maßnahmen. ist doch möglich, dass er seit der einstufung viel schwieriger wurde ...


----------



## easymtbiker (27. August 2006)

also ich finde die trail-skala gut so wie sie ist und würde die nicht ändern! hab die eigentlich erst bei meinem jetzigen alpen-x angewendet , auf einer route, die carsten schon charakterisiert hat und bin mit den bewertungen seiner meinung und wusste daher auch, was mich erwartet.
als ich vor 2 jahren meinen ersten alpen-x fuhr, hatte ich ne beschreibung: alle trails prima fahrbar! nun, der autor hat s3 beherrscht, ich nur s1, sprich hab nur geschoben. soviel zu einer objektiven bewertung von fahrbar.

und feinere unterteilung: ihr könnt euch vorstellen, dass dann ein S1 bis S2- weg von 10 verschiedenen bikern mit werten zwischen 0,5 und 2,5. bewertet werden. hilft das? dann lieber: S1 mit S2- Passagen oder Tragepassagen, da weiss ich, was mich erwartet!

ok, ich meine  auch, dass nur 10-15% der biker mehr als S1 beherrschen, aber was solls? ist doch kein Problem, wer besser werden möchte muss halt üben. Die tailskala ist ja nicht als wettbewerb eingeführt worden, sondern nur um eine allgemein verständliche wegebeschreibung zu erhalten.


----------



## marco (28. August 2006)

hallo dave,

1) wie oft gesagt, hatte ich nie im kopf eine neue skala einzuführen. Ich finde die jetztige skala unpassend, die gründe habe ich weiter oben beschildert. 

2) Thema selbstdarstellung. Wenn man oft von "S4 trail gefunden, das beste, was es gibt!" hört, fragt man sich, ob das stimmt, weil, wie du sagst:


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> marco schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, übers geschmack lässt sich streiten, in den augen der normalo biker klingt alles sehr showmäßig. Ich habe übrigens nichts ähnliches von den vertridern gefunden, im gegenteil, ihre S7 trails findet man im netz nicht.

3) Eine skala macht nur sinn, wenn man sich zeit nimmt und die trails mit ihren unterschiedlichen passagen aufnimmt und dokumentiert. Beispiel: das eisjöchl auf deiner website. So soll es sein, aber wer macht es? 

Ciao
marco


----------



## nathank (28. August 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> @nathank (off topic)
> Warst du das, der in der letzten Juliwoche nicht mit dabeisein konnte, wegen Terminüberschneidungen?
> Wenn ja schade, hätte Dir bestimmt gefallen.


ich denke schon. echt schade --- ich habe den ganzen Juli fast nur gearbeitet ausser ein schon lang-geplannte WE tour (August n September "für urlaub" was bis jetzt nix war )


----------



## Harald Philipp (28. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe übrigens nichts ähnliches von den vertridern gefunden, im gegenteil, ihre S7 trails findet man im netz nicht.



Bist jederzeit herzlichst auf eine Vertsession eingeladen! Plattformpedale und Bergschuhe einpacken, und schon gehts los! 
Schick mir einfach eine Mail an [email protected] wann Du Zeit hast, und ich zeige Dir ein paar Wegerl - by the way: kneifen gilt nicht, oder zumindest solltest Du dann die Seitenhiebe nach Innsbruck überdenken...

Wir haben schon Gründe dafür, diese Trails nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen, denn S-7er findet man selten ohne echte Absturzgefahr. 

Habe einmal einen Trail mit S-7er Sektionen im Netz veröffentlicht (nicht ohne sehr eingehend auf Gefahren und technischen Anspruch hinzuweisen) - Zwei motivierte Biker sind dort trotzdem gefahren, und einer davon hat sich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Eines Tages stürzt mal einer von denen ab, und das wollen wir einfach nicht verantworten. 

Daher gibts S-6 und S-7 auch in der ST Skala nicht offiziell, solche Wege werden einfach nicht veröffentlicht. Ein Alpencrosser oder Tourenbiker, der nicht ausschließlich auf Forstwegen fährt, kann aber durchaus auf S-4er oder S-5er stoßen (muss halt eben dort Schieben bzw. Tragen), deshalb halte ich diese S-Grade durchaus für berechtigt.

Mir ist schon bekannt, dass die Vertrider hier im Forum teilweise nicht so gut ankommen, da man nur auf der Homepage von Ihren Heldentaten liest, sie aber seltenst live Fahren sieht.

Ich bin selber ein "Zugewanderter", und war/bin auch mit etlichen anderen Trailbikern unterwegs. Man könnte behaupten, ich kenne die meisten (deutschsprachigen) fahrtechnisch sehr versierten Trailbiker persönlich. Und glaubt mir: Die Forefront der Vertrider mit Picco, Benny, Georgy und Hias fährt wirklich unglaubliches Zeug und KEIN anderer Biker (mich eingeschlossen) kommt da auch nur ansatzweise dran.

Grüße,            Harald


----------



## marco (28. August 2006)

Harald,

Picco und Christoph kenne ich persönlich, und ich möchte hier unterstreichen, dass ich nie was gegen ihre filosofie gesagt habe. Sie posten aber nie etwas über "S7 Trail gefahren, supertoller steig, a traum!" hier, oder (du auch nicht)? Weder zweifele ich an ihre fahrtechnik. Siehe zum beispiel die abfahrt von picco und hans rey über das mittagstal.

Die S7 trails lasse ich lieber stehen, eher würde ich sowas fotografieren als fahren. 

Ach ja, bergschuhe und flatpedals sind längst mit mir unterwegs. Auch auf dem S2 trail von der europahütte zum brenner


----------



## marco (28. August 2006)

Harald Philipp schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist schon bekannt, dass die Vertrider hier im Forum teilweise nicht so gut ankommen, da man nur auf der Homepage von Ihren Heldentaten liest, sie aber seltenst live Fahren sieht. Oder vielleicht gehts in Marcos Kritik eher darum, dass der Christoph Malin als Fotograf und Autor schon irgendwie sein Konkurrent ist?!




das habe ich erst jetzt gelesen. Frag direkt den Christoph, welche brutale und unfaire konkurrenz zwischen uns gibt, und das nächste mal halte die klappe oder zähle bis 10, bevor du so einen unsinn schreibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harald Philipp (28. August 2006)

ja, sorry, hast recht.

Das war rein spekulativ und hiermit entschuldige ich mich für derartige Entgleisungen.

EDIT: Soeben habe ich meine unüberlegten Worte aus dem Eintrag wieder rausgenommen.


----------



## marco (28. August 2006)

alles klar, ich glaube wir sollten uns alle beim bier treffen und die diskussion friedlich beenden. Amen.


----------



## Harald Philipp (28. August 2006)

Hoppla,

habe grade nochmals Deinen Eintrag gelesen, und Du hast ja wirklich nix gegen die Innsbrucker Jungs gesagt, ganz im Gegenteil...

Da waren meine Finger und das Ehrgefühl schneller als das Hirn  

Entschuldige vielmals. Das Bier auf der Eurobike zahle ich!

Grüße,         Harald


----------



## dave (28. August 2006)

> "S4 trail gefunden, das beste, was es gibt!"



wenn carsten das z. b. von der casati-abfahrt sagt, dann ist es einfach seine persönliche meinung zu dem trail. ist doch nicht schlimm, oder?  jeder hat halt seinen eigenen geschmack. und das ganze hat auch gar nichts mit der skala an sich zu tun ...



> Klar, übers geschmack lässt sich streiten, in den augen der normalo biker klingt alles sehr showmäßig.



ok, aber dies ist natürlich nicht unsere absicht. wir wollen wie gesagt nur das gesamte spektrum (bis auf die extremen >S5) abdecken und es gibt eben tatsächlich auch einen haufen von bikern, welche  z. B. an S4-stellen spass haben.
trotzdem danke für den hinweis zum eindruck der normalbiker. als autor hat man schließlich wohl doch einen andere wahrnehmung.



> alles klar, ich glaube wir sollten uns alle beim bier treffen und die diskussion friedlich beenden. Amen.



den gedanken hatte ich nach den letzten posts auch gerade.  
carsten wird ja auch auf der eurobike sein. dann trinkt mal ein bier für mich mit, ja!

so eine forums-diskussion kann eben doch ganz schön schnell aus dem ruder laufen, wenn man was in den falschen hals kriegt ...


----------



## alpi69 (28. August 2006)

Als einer der guidet und doch einige Trails fährt noch ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits zu dem Thema:
Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass es eine gute Sache war diese Skala zu entwickeln. Gleichzeitig sollten die Schöpfer derselben (zB auch Harald) auch bereit sein sich gewisse Anregugen und Fragen anzuhören und eventuell nachbessern.
Ich finde, dass bei den meisten Mountainbikern nach S0 Schluß ist. S1 wird von vielen nicht gefahren. Fragt mal einen Bikeshop im Zillertal oder in Kitzbühel wieviel Fullys sie verkauft haben: vielleicht 5? Wenn ich Touristen guide ist oft bei der ersten Wurzel Schluss; es fehlt an Mut, Übung und Vertrauen in Technik und sich selbst. Eine Abfahrt über eine Schotterautobahn oder gar eine Paßstrasse ist ein "Traum" für die. 
Also im Prinzip sind alle die sich so sehr für den Sport interessieren, daß sie hier Meinungen abgeben auch schon Freaks im Verhältnis zu den Millionen "normaler Mountainbiker". Eigentlich ist die Masse der Biker wie die Masse der SUV-Fahrer: technically overequipped.
Ich will damit sagen, dass die Skala durchaus Sinn macht, auch wenn für die Mehrzahl eigentlich schon bei S1 Schluß ist. Für den Biker der sich lange Alpentouren oder einen Alpencross antut sollte S1 Standard sein. Um darüber zu kommen gibt es nur eines: Übung und wenn nötig ein Fahrtechnikkurs (Picco bietet sowas zum Beispiel!). Nun sieht es so aus als ob hier die meisten S2 schaffen würden. Ich wage mal zu behaupten: wer ein leichtes S2 schafft, kann auch ein schweres S2 nehmen, wenn er sich konzentriert, den Rucksack abnimmt und es nochmals über die Stufe versucht. Zumindest ist es bei mir so. Da geht manchmal sogar eine S3 Kehre und im Herbst geht mehr als im April. Damit kommt ein Vielfahrer wie wir hier alle sind immerhin in die mittleren Bereiche der Skala. Ist doch ok! Ich finde eine Abstufung in - 2 + - 3 + etc durchaus sinnvoll, aber ob sich ein Trail so genau einteilen läßt? Wenn ja, sofort, je genauer das geht umso besser. Beim Klettern misst man an der schwersten Stelle glaube ich, denn da ist es vorbei. Am Bike kann man diese Stelle einfach auslassen und 10 Meter später weiterfahren. Ist ja keinen Schande.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. August 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  bei den meisten Mountainbikern nach S0 Schluß ist. S1 wird von vielen nicht gefahren.  ... Also im Prinzip sind alle die sich so sehr für den Sport interessieren, daß sie hier Meinungen abgeben auch schon Freaks im Verhältnis zu den Millionen "normaler Mountainbiker". Eigentlich ist die Masse der Biker wie die Masse der SUV-Fahrer: technically overequipped.
> ...


Endlich einmal eine m.E. realistische Einschätzung. 80% bis 90% unserer Bike-Einsteiger-/AnfängerInnen verweigern an S1-Stellen, haben von einer Singletrailskala noch nie etwas gehört, lesen keine BIKE und wollen einfach nur Spaß bei ihrem Sport. Den haben sie auf Schotterstrecken und möglichst ebenen Waldboden-Trails, die bitte nicht zu steinig sein sollten und deren Wurzeln 10cm Höhe besser nicht erreichen sollten. Sie fahren Fullies, deren Potenzial sie nicht annähernd ausschöpfen und eine Einkehr in den Biergarten ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie uns _"Freaks" _ein schöner S_n_-Trail.
Daher finde ich die bisher bestehende Skala auch völlig ausreichend. Ob da nun ein + oder ein - dahinter ist, ist mir persönlich völlig wurscht: wenn ich den Trail nicht "packe", steige ich ab und schiebe.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Carsten (28. August 2006)

k                  mmmä.mmm mmm                                                                                                                                             knnnn                                                    mmmmmm  -lö,m --------mmmmmmm hj v-

Juhu, meine Julia (6 Monate) kann schreiben 

OK, das war off topic.

Ich finde inzwischen hat sich die Diskussion ganz brauchbar entwickelt. 
Eine Frage darf erlaubt sein: braucht ein Einsteiger oder S-0 Faher wie von alpi69 beschrieben eine solche Skala? Ich denke nein.

Alle die sich im alpinen Gelände bewegen sollten sich schon damit auseinandersetzen, was sie auf der Route erwartet. Schon um wirklich Spaß auf der Tour zu haben und um in der Lage zu sein, den Trail heil zu hinterlassen. 

Ich hoffe die von mir befürchtete Aufspaltung in eine T-Skala (Tour), eine S-Skala   (Singletrail) und eine V-Skala (Vertrider) wird es nicht geben. Die jetzige Skala hat das Potential allen gerecht zu werden. Und jeder Typ Biker findet sich wieder...in mindestens 3 der 6 Stufen...

Ich werde zukünftig Selbstdarstellungsversuche vermeiden


----------



## alpi69 (28. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> k                  mmmä.mmm mmm                                                                                                                                             knnnn                                                    mmmmmm  -lö,m --------mmmmmmm hj v-
> 
> Juhu, meine Julia (6 Monate) kann schreiben
> 
> ...



Bravo Julia!!!  

Eine T- oder S- Skala ist Unsinn: Wer mal mit den Vertridern auf Tour geht, weiß, daß die auch touren. Das sind keine Downhiller die nur mit dem Lift shutteln und 20kg Geräte runterpfeffern. Die treten und tragen hoch (und fluchen bestimmt so wie ich dabei) und fahren eben gezielt die schwierigen Stellen, üben und fahren eben einen "kleinen Deut" besser als wir. Aber sie fahren eine Tour. Nur S4 auch, wo ich gerne absteige. Aber eigentlich komme ich nur in S4 Gegenden wenn ich neue Wege suche.....

P.S.: Nicht nur Einsteiger bleiben bei S0 stehen. Es gibt unzählige Biker die zwar gerne 2000HM hochfahren aber dann am liebsten mit dem Lift runterfahren würden. Selbst bei Marathons gibt es Leute die bergab langsamer (10km/h) als hoch (12 km/h) fahren! Und auch für die soll ja so eine Skala da sein für den Fall dass sie sich weiterentwickeln (wollen).


----------



## Carsten (28. August 2006)

mein ich auch, daher will ich (und niemand sonst) so was ja auch nicht.
War bloß ne Befürchtung.

Ich war mit den Vertridern auf Tour und hab mein blaues Wunder erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (28. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> k mmmä.mmm mmm knnnn mmmmmm -lö,m --------mmmmmmm hj v-
> 
> Juhu, meine Julia (6 Monate) kann schreiben
> 
> OK, das war off topic.


Carsten, das könnte übersetzt auch heissen

PAPA DAF NICT BAIKEN MUS MIT JUIA SBILEN


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. August 2006)

Guten Abend,


Ich war noch nie ein Freund von Skalen, weil ich der Überzeugung bin, dass vor allem bei der Beurteilung der Schwierigkeit von Singletrails nur eine verbale Beurteilung Sinn macht. Ein Singletrail ist schon fast per Definition unregelmäßig und somit nicht einfach mit zB durchgehend S3 zu definierbar. Darum macht´s ja auch Sinn, einen Trail verbal und abschnittsweise zu beurteilen, zumindest sollte man das bei Vorliegen besonderer Schlüsselstellen machen.
Eine Skala selbst kann, wie man so schön lernt, nicht richtig oder falsch sein, sondern nur brauchbar oder unbrauchbar. Die Singletrailskala halte ich grundsätzlich für brauchbar. Die Spreizung von S0 bis (derzeit) S7 (für klassische Tourenbiker von S0 bis S4) halte ich persönlich für durchaus ausreichend.
Nur, wenn ich objektives System habe, in diesem Fall die Singletrailskala, brauche ich auch jemanden, der die Singletrails objektiv bewertet und in die Sprache der Singletrailskala übersetzt. Und ich denke, dass es hier anzusetzen gilt. Einfach mal den Trail durchzuschreddern und dann lapidar: "Das ist S4" zu rufen, ist sicher viel zu wenig. Andererseits ist der Aufwand für eine hunderprozentig objektive Datenerfassung enorm. Wer "vermißt" einen Trail schon mit Meterband, Inklinometer, Gesteinsieb, Bodensonde, Feuchtigkeitsmesser und GPS-Gerät? 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## el signor (29. August 2006)

Hi,

ich halte die endgültige Einführung einer solchen Skala für sehr sinnvoll, denn sie spricht sowohl Tourenbiker als auch Singletrailbiker an. Die betroffenen Fraktionen  (vor allem die Tourer) müssen es nur verkraften dass sie "nur" S0 oder S1 fahren (das soll jetzt in keinster Weise abwertend gemeint sein)! Ich empfinde es nur normal wenn ein Biker der S4 gefahren ist und den Weg genial findet das auch unter schönstem Singletrail postet, denn es ist für IHN ja der schönste und das war ja die Absicht des Threads!

Die Skala hat doch nur als Absicht dass wir alle unseren Spass auf dem trail haben und uns auf einen Blick ohne viel Überlegungen und Durchlesen für einen Trail entscheiden und ihn fahren resp. eine Vorstellung von der Schwierigkeit des Trails haben. 
Eine Einstufung in S1-, S1 und S1+ ist sicher ohne grösseren Aufwand und kann ohne weiteres auch mit übernommen werden (allerdings kann das das ganze auch unübersichtlicher machen). Eine + und - Einteilung kann ja innerhalb von Gruppen vorgenommen werden und für die Allgemeinheit sollte die grobe Einteilung voll ausreichen.

Aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung dass die Skala so wie sie jetzt ist sehr durchdacht ist (auch ohne weitere Unterteilung in + und -) und einfach eine Klasse Idee ist, es fehlt nur noch an der endgültigen Verbreitung und Umsetzung, denn nur so kann sich auch die Einschätzung einzelner Biker mit unterschiedlichen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten zum positiven entwickeln und es kommt dann nicht mehr so oft vor dass Stellen falsch eingestuft werden; und diejenigen die die Skala eingeführt haben ernten auch mal die Früchte ihrer Arbeit!

Die Einteilung in eine T-, S- und V- Skala halte ich nicht für praktikabel, denn dann muss man ein Kriterium herausfinden das herausfindet ob man nun Tourer oder Singletrailbiker ist...

Ansonsten würde ich es gut finden dass anstelle andauernd zu kritisieren auch mal konstruktive Vorschläge kommen.

Ciao
der Touren-Freerider


----------



## spectres (29. August 2006)

Nachdem sich die Diskussion nun etwas beruhigt hat, kann sie vielleicht auch so weitergeführt werden. Daher erlaube ich mir, meine Argumente vorzubringen.

1. Ich halte die STS für brauchbar, die Kriterien sind benannt und in der Aufstellung sind die subjektiven Faktoren ausgeschlossen worden.
Der Fehler, dass ein Krierium von 'ausserhalb'  (unfahrbar) drinn ist, wurde inzwischen behoben.
Die Konvention, dass die STS bei S0 startet, halte ich für etwas unglücklich. Wäre die Skala bei S1 aufgenommen worden, so hätte man den Vorteil, dass die vorliegende sechsteilige Skala auch bei S6 endet. Ich weiss, mathematisch ist es möglich bei S0 zu starten und zudem ist es ein reine Konvention (es wäre auch eine Skala von S-2 bis S3 möglich). Den Punkt bringe ich hier ein, weil er dem 'spontanen' Alltagsverstand entgegenkommt. Zudem wären alle rein zahlenmässig eine Stufe weiter oben. Das ist 'nur' eine nominelle, keine reale Veränderung, aber hätte vielleicht trotzdem eine positive Wirkung...
Auch wenn ich weiss, dass es problematisch ist, eine eingeführte Skala umzubenennen, würde ich es wagen. Dann wäre es auch möglich den S0 als nicht Trail zu verstehen. Damit komme ich zum nächsten Punkt.

2. Carsten hat grosse Probleme mit mehreren Skalen, wie z.B. die STS und eine für Touren. Was die Gründe dafür sind, weiss ich nicht.
Ich finde mehrere Skalen durchaus sinnvoll. Z.B. haben wir in der Schweiz mehrere Skalen, die bei Wanderungen zur Anwendung kommen können (für Wanderungen generell T1 bis T6 [T für Touren ist also in der Schweiz als Abkürzung nicht so geeignet], zur Alpinbewertung kommt die L, WS usw. Skala hinzu und Kletterstellen können nach der UIAA Skala mit I, II usw. bewertet werden). Dabei ist zu bemerken, dass die T-Skala das meiste abdeckt und die anderen Skalen erst ab den höheren Stufen zur Anwendung kommen.
Zurück zur STS: Diese ist für mich definitions- und namensgemäss eine Trailskala. Damit erfasse ich keine Touren (das ist für mich so, als würde ich die UIAA-Skala auf Wanderungen anwenden). Dafür wurde sie auch nicht entwickelt. Z.B. kann ich mit der STS keine Aufstiege bewerten. Für eine Tour-Bewertung finde ich es aber durchaus sinnvoll, dies tun zu können. Gäbe es eine Touren-Skala, könnte ich jedoch die STS sehr gut benutzen, um Trails/Trailabschnitte zu bewerten. Das Resultat wäre eine genauere Bewertung der Tour.
Es geht also in meinen Überlegungen nicht darum, Skalen gegeneinander zu setzen, sondern sie komplementär zu gestalten. Eine Tourenskala würde ich z.B. begrenzt halten (z.B. TS1 - TS6). Eine solche Skala hätte im weiteren den Vorteil, dass eine grössere Anzahl von Tourenfahrenden eine TS4-Tour fahren könnten, mit einiger Übung/Ausbildung auch TS5. Damit wäre auch die Diskussion entschärft, dass man so tief unten eingestuft ist, wie bei der STS. Gerade weil's im Mountainbiking unterschiedliche Ansprüche und Erwartungen gibt, sollten diese nicht über eine Skala wie die STS allein bewertet werden, die einen Teil - wenn auch, zumindest für mich, den interessantesten - dessen erfasst, was in dieser Aktivität zusammenkommt. Wird eine Tour oder gar ein AX z.B. mit S1 bewertet, so erfasst das einen grossen Teil der gefahrenen Kilometer und Höhenmeter nicht. Ein Streckenabschnitt, wie z.B. von Sur En zum Schlinigpass ist nicht einmal S0, im obersten Teil zwar Trail, aber eben aufwärts (die kleinen flachen Abschnitte bis zum höchsten Punkt lasse ich weg).

Noch einmal: Es geht mir nicht darum, die STS wegdrücken zu wollen, im Gegenteil (ich persönlich habe einen Nutzen von bewerteten Trail-Passagen und weiss dann, was mich erwartet): Über die klare Eingrenzung auf den Bereich, für den sie steht, soll sie ihre Bedeutung erhalten. So wird sie auch in der Anwendung klarer.

spectres


----------



## Onkel_D (29. August 2006)

@ spectres: Was ist der Sinn, die Skala von 1-6 statt von 0-5 laufen zu lassen? Dass sich die Leute, die auf der ersten Stufe fahren besser fühlen, weil sie "keine Nullen mehr sind, sondern Einsen"? Das ist doch albern. Dann sollte sie gleich bei 5 Anfangen und bis 10 gehen, dann würden sich alle noch viel besser fühlen.   Oder wie wäre es dann mit englischen bezeichnungen: S0 = Adventurer, S1 = Expert, S2 = Professional, S3 = Crazy Dog, S4 = No way Rey, S5 = Suicide. Würden wir uns dann alle besser fühlen?   

Und zu den verschiedenen Skalen. Wieso sollte man mit der STS keine Touren erfassen können? Den größten Teil der Tour (alles von leicht bergauf bis runter) erfasst sie doch schon. Eine komplementäre Skala für die Bergaufpassagen mag ja theoretisch sinnvoll sein, aber mal im Ernst: siehst du dafür wirklich realen Bedarf?


----------



## polo (29. August 2006)

spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Tourenskala würde ich z.B. begrenzt halten (z.B. TS1 - TS6). Eine solche Skala hätte im weiteren den Vorteil, dass eine grössere Anzahl von Tourenfahrenden eine TS4-Tour fahren könnten, mit einiger Übung/Ausbildung auch TS5. Damit wäre auch die Diskussion entschärft, dass man so tief unten eingestuft ist, wie bei der STS.


also doch:


			
				Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe daher das Gefühl, dass mancher sich nur schlicht selbst überschätzt und daher enttäuscht von der Skala ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (29. August 2006)

@ Onkel_D. Das Empfinden ist ein Aspekt, und für mich nicht der wichtigste (daher auch mein "vielleicht"). Die meisten Skalen, die ich im deutschsprachigen Alpinbereich kenne, starten bei 1 (resp. I, z.B. die international UIAA; alphabetische Einteilungen sind davon selbstverständlich nicht betroffen). Und vor allem käme es zahlreichen Alltagskonventionen (Notenskalen, zumindest in CH, etc.entgegen). Im weiteren habe ich hier meine Anregung eingebracht - und deshalb auch die Ich-Form gewählt. Wenn die Ersteller der Skala oder Du das nicht für sinnvoll erachten (Gründe dafür gibt es: Skala ist schon eingeführt, eine Änderung problematisch etc.), kein Problem. Zudem wäre genaues lesen vielleicht hilfreich und das Abtun von möglichen Auswirkungen von Skalen auf Gefühle resp. Empfindungen als "albern" ist eine Art der Qualifizierung, die ich problematisch finde.

Die STS erfasst den grössten Teil der Tour gerade nicht. "leicht bergauf" ist ein Kriterium, das ausserhalb der STS liegt (jedenfalls ist das jetzt noch so). Ein Forstweg ist kein Trail. Es geht mir auch nicht um eine komplementäre Skala für bergauf, sondern - wenn schon - um eine für Touren.

Ob eine weitere Skala einen "realen Bedarf" deckt oder nicht, ist für mich schwer zu beurteilen. Gäbe es eine solche Skala, so könnte ich sie gebrauchen. Für mich ist die STS brauchbar. Den "realen Bedarf" hat sie wahrscheinlich für jene, die sie erstellt haben.

Ich kann meine Touren weiterhin ohne eine Tour-Skala fahren (aber auch ohne STS).

@ polo. Selbstüberschätzung ist eine Möglichkeit, die zu einer Enttäuschung führen kann (in diesem Fall wär's m.E. eine heilsame Ent-Täuschung). Mit der STS steht aber eine Skala für einen Bereich zur Verfügung, wo einigen die Zeit für's Training oder der das Geschick oder ... fehlt, um sich weiter zu verbessern. Wird dann noch gesagt, diese Skala erlaubt es, eine Tour oder gar einen AX zu bewerten, dann finde ich, sind Enttäuschungen nachvollziehbar und verständlich. Die hypothetische TS-Skala würde dem vorbeugen. Sie ist überigens auch von der Sache her nach oben begrenzt. Eine Tour oder ein AX der grossenteils eine Tragestrecke ist oder eine Alpinroute mit MTB, ist dann TS6, wenn das die höchste Skalennote ist. Bei der STS sehe ich aber gute Gründe für die nach oben offene Skala.
Ich kenne einige, die eine MTB-Tour nicht nur wegen den Trails machen, sondern z.B. wegen den Aufstiegen, dem Bewältigen alpiner Schwierigkeiten u.a.m. In einer weiteren Skala könnten solche Punkte berücksichtigt werden.
Ich habe diese Überlegungen im posting oben angebracht, weil ich das Problem mit mehreren Skalen nicht teile, sofern sie komplementär sind und weil ich die STS genau für das verwenden möchte, für das ihr Name steht. Wenn's also keine Touren-Skala geben wird, so ist das für mich kein Problem.

spectres


----------



## alpi69 (29. August 2006)

Ich finde auch, dass eine Skala ab "1" irgendwie mehr Sinn gemacht hätte. Und es ist kein Quatsch, daß manche tatsächlich sich als "Nullen" schlechter fühlen als als "Einsen". Wenn ich mit Gästen einen groben Karrenweg (also nicht mal Trail) fahre und die fragen danach, dann fühlen die sich besser wenn ich sage: S1 (statt S0). Es ist für die Aussage der Skala unbedeutend, aber für die Motivation der Einsteiger umso wichtiger. Und schließlich wollen wir alle, daß es mehr Biker und bessere Biker gibt, damit wir alle eine größere Lobby erhalten. Ob es allerdings jetzt noch sinnvoll ist die Skala umzuschreiben wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das Tohubawohu auf all den Webseiten, in Büchern, auf DVDs und bei Gesprächen wäre grenzenlos. Wenn dann funktioniert das nur, wenn ab Zeitpunkt X eine unabhängige Kommsion im Auftrag zB der Alpenvereine oder der Landesregierungen ein für alle Mal die Werte festlegen würde. Die Mitglieder der Kommission wären eh dieselben wie bisher, aber sie hätten einen öffentlichrechtlichen Auftrag (und würden auch mal Kohle für ihren Aufwand erhalten).
Wichtig ist die Objektivität der Skala. Wenn Carsten eine S5 fährt und sie dann zur S4 erklärt ist das mE ein Fehler. Eher hat er sich zum S5 Fahrer entwickelt als die Stufen zur S4 (es sei denn Einwirkungen von aussen hätten den Weg verändert). Objektivität erfordert auch gewisse Strenge: ich kenne eine schwarze Skipiste, die zu 80% blau sein sollte, aber ganz oben und ganz unten ist sie etwas steiler und v.a. schmaler. Somit erhält sie von der Psitenkommision schwarz. Zugleich kenne ich rote Pisten die mangels Kunstschneebeschneiung schlechter zu präparieren sind und egtl. täglich ab 13.00 Uhr Buckelpisten sind,  sprich schwarz sein sollten. Umgelegt auf uns heißt das, dass man sich überlegen muss, ob man an der schwersten Stelle bewertet wie Pisten und Klettergärten, oder ob man eine Durchschnittswertung abgibt und den Biker bei den Stufen und Kehren absteigen läßt. Ich würde dies bevorzugen, weil es mir nichts ausmacht mal ein paar Meter zu schieben. Und solange nicht hinter mir die Masse an Downhillern durchpreschen will ist das ja kein Problem und ich kann auf den 80% S2 des Tracks Spass haben (Gegensatz: auf den Skipisten stellt ja ein Gehender ein enormes Sicherheitsrisiko dar; daher wird an der schwersten Stelle bewertet).


----------



## KäptnFR (29. August 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde auch, dass eine Skala ab "1" irgendwie mehr Sinn gemacht hätte. Und es ist kein Quatsch, daß manche tatsächlich sich als "Nullen" schlechter fühlen als als "Einsen". Wenn ich mit Gästen einen groben Karrenweg (also nicht mal Trail) fahre und die fragen danach, dann fühlen die sich besser wenn ich sage: S1 (statt S0).


mensch leute das kann doch nich euer ernst sein bitte... Dann hab ich jetzt den ultimativen vorschlag für dieses kabinett der eitelkeiten: wir drehen die skala einfach um, sprich was jetzt S5 ist wird S0 und so weiter... Dann sind halt die die gut fahren können die "nullen"   ...sorry aber da lang ich mir echt ans hirn...




			
				alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Carsten eine S5 fährt und sie dann zur S4 erklärt ist das mE ein Fehler. Eher hat er sich zum S5 Fahrer entwickelt als die Stufen zur S4 (es sei denn Einwirkungen von aussen hätten den Weg verändert). Objektivität erfordert auch gewisse Strenge:


achje.. das ist doch weiter oben schon 3x geklärt worden...


----------



## alpi69 (29. August 2006)

Ist keine Eitelkeit KäptnFR sondern meine Antwort auf den Vorschlag von spectres, der richtig ausgeführt hat dass aLLE alpinen Skalen bei 1 starten (von der Lawinenwarnstufe zum Klettersteig). Das mit "Nullen" und "Einsen" ist nur ein Motivationstool. Unterschätze nicht solche psychologischen Vorgänge.


----------



## Heiko_München (29. August 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist keine Eitelkeit KäptnFR sondern meine Antwort auf den Vorschlag von spectres, der richtig ausgeführt hat dass aLLE alpinen Skalen bei 1 starten (von der Lawinenwarnstufe zum Klettersteig). Das mit "Nullen" und "Einsen" ist nur ein Motivationstool. Unterschätze nicht solche psychologischen Vorgänge.



Aber: S-0 bedeutet so viel wie *Null* Problem! Also für Jeden und Jede gut fahrbar.....
...und dann gehts erst richtig los!!


----------



## KäptnFR (29. August 2006)

alpi, ich seh dat halt so: wenn sich jmd für trialige sachen bzw anspruchsvolle wege begeistert und dementsprechend motiviert übt und sich entsprechendes fahrbares gerät anschafft, sollte er/sie (? ) doch in absehbarer zeit S2-S3 niveau erreichen können. (...wenn sogar der Carsten dat inzwischen schafft...  *[email protected]*) Dazu bedarf es keiner göttlichen gnade und wenn es jmd trotz intensiven trainings/richtigen materials etc trotzdem nicht schafft über S2 hinauszukommen ist er/sie halt vielleicht einfach "talentfrei" D ) in diesem bereich und probiert sich entweder in was anderem oder gibt sich damit eben zufrieden.

Jemandem der sich dafür nicht begeistert und nicht den entsprechenden aufwand treibt, ist doch das total schnurz ob er/sie sich jetzt auf ihren schotterwegtouren auf S0, S-1 oder sonstwas befindet. Wenn ich im park mim hund spazieren geh, frag ich mich doch auch nicht in welchem schwierigkeitsgrad ich mich soeben befinde...


----------



## thory (29. August 2006)

Hallo,
langsam gewinnt das wieder an Unterhaltungswert. 

Zum Thema: ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit für die Touren unserer AV Sektion eine Schwierigkeitsbewertung vezapft. Diese soll Touren- Interessenten helfen die Anforderungen der Tour einzuschätzen. Dabei reichen mir 3 Grade:  leicht - mittel - anspruchsvoll.

Würde insofern mit der STS zusammenpassen, als das in etwa S0-S2 beinhaltet. Allerdings umfasst meine Bewertung auch bergauf und berücksichtigt keine kurzen "Extremstellen" sondern "relevante Anteile" an der Tour.

wen es interessiert


Warum ich die STS nicht genommen habe? Kannte ich damals noch nicht - außerdem würde die auch kaum einer des potentiellen Teilnehmerkreises kennen. 
Gruß


----------



## Carsten (29. August 2006)

Aufklärung: S-0 ist nicht S-1 weil wir somit die Kompatibilität zur Hofer Skala gewhrt haben. Das war Absicht.


----------



## Onkel_D (30. August 2006)

Und nur wegen der Kompatibilität zur Hofer-Skala habt Ihr jetzt hunderte ambitionierter Tourenbiker in Depressionen gestürzt und demotiviert Neueinsteiger!!! Also wirklich...


----------



## Flugrost (30. August 2006)

Ich vermute, dass das eigentliche Problem sein könnte, das man als Biker sich schwerlich vorstellen kann, ob man fahrtechnisch ein deklariertes Sx oder Sy meistern kann. Ob die Skala bei 0 oder bei 1 anfängt oder gar bei 0 endet is doch Wurscht. Die Definition der einzelnen Schwierigkeitsgrade soll doch klar sein. Wenn ich lese, denke ich mir manchmal, ein S4 könnte gehen - manche S2 Fotos bringen mich schwer in Zweifel. Das schwierige ist doch, dass die Leute, die die Bewertung festlegen von unterschiedlichen (Fahrtechnik-) Standarts urteilen. Täusch ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectres (30. August 2006)

Willi Hofer hat sich's inzwischen wohl anders überlegt und führt seine Skala von S1 - S5 (http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html -> Schwierigkeitsstufen). Nebenbei hat er auch für bergauf eine Skala. BTW: Eine sehr gut gemachte Skala.


----------



## Harald Philipp (30. August 2006)

spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Willi Hofer hat sich's inzwischen wohl anders überlegt und führt seine Skala von S1 - S5 (http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html -> Schwierigkeitsstufen). Nebenbei hat er auch für bergauf eine Skala. BTW: Eine sehr gut gemachte Skala.



Nene, die Hoferskala ist so wie immer. Aber S-1 ist schon ein "echter" Trail, deshalb haben wir den 0er dazugepackt, eben um auch sehr leichte Wege mitzubewerten.


----------



## summit (30. August 2006)

spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Willi Hofer hat sich's inzwischen wohl anders überlegt und führt seine Skala von S1 - S5 (http://www.bikerides.at/trial.html -> Schwierigkeitsstufen). Nebenbei hat er auch für bergauf eine Skala. BTW: Eine sehr gut gemachte Skala.


War seit jeher so

Armin


----------



## Wimp-On-Kona (30. August 2006)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> ...Darum macht´s ja auch Sinn, einen Trail verbal und abschnittsweise zu beurteilen, zumindest sollte man das bei Vorliegen besonderer Schlüsselstellen machen.
> Einfach mal den Trail durchzuschreddern und dann lapidar: "Das ist S4" zu rufen, ist sicher viel zu wenig. Andererseits ist der Aufwand für eine hunderprozentig objektive Datenerfassung enorm.



Muss ich zustimmen -
Ich kenne die Problematik auch v.a. vom Klettern. So mancher Freeclimber, der im Klettergarten daheim ne 8er Route locker geht ist in ner kalten, nassen, bröckeligen Alpennordwand in 4+ Gelände überfordert oder umgekehrt. Sandstein Klettereien sind anders als Granitriße oder franz. Muschelkalk...

Aber eine einheitliche und möglichst einfache Skala ist eben die *Basis für die technische Bewertung* einer Route.
Die Skala ist nur (und nicht mehr) eine Komponente von vielen, welche die Schwierigkeit einer Tour beschreiben.

Allerdings ist eine Bewertung ohne die weiteren Komponenten unnütz:
*Ermüdung *- habe ich vor einer S2 Stelle schon 5h bergauf und 1h bergab in den Beinen/Armen
*Ausgesetztheit *- fahre ich eine S2 Spitzkehre in ner Almwiese oder am Abgrund
*Wetter *- eine bemoste! S2 Felsstufe bei Sonne oder im Regen
Die Einzelstelle ist und bleibt aber S2. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall präziser Einzelstellen objektiv nach klaren Kriterien wie Steilheit, Höhe eines Drops, Grad an Verblockung, etc. zu bewerten und die subjektiven Elemente genau zu beschreiben (Länge der Tour, was für ne Art von ABfahrt ist es?) aber die Einschätzung (Kondition, Tagesform, Wetter, liegen mir eher steile oder technische Trails, ...) muss dem jeweiligen Fahrer überlassen bleiben. das nennt man dann Erfahrung...


----------



## thory (30. August 2006)

Ich hoffe die Promoter der Single Trail Skala laden Marco auf der Eurobike groß ein. Einen größeren Gefallen, um die STS im größeren Stil bekannt zu machen, als diesen Thread zu starten hätte er gar nicht machen können. Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, wie kontrovers die STS diskutiert wurde. Ich denke das die entsprechenden URLs ihr maximum an hits/Tag nun erreichen...

Gruss


----------



## Silberrücken (30. August 2006)

Wie, alles lanciert- und die feiern das jetzt am Bodensee mit einem Fass Bier?


----------



## spectres (30. August 2006)

@ Harald: Danke, jetzt ist's klar.
Nach einem Vergleich der beiden Skalen, würde ich nun allerdings die Hofersche vorziehen...


----------



## Carsten (30. August 2006)

Wie war das mit Kammerlander und Messner?
Zoffen das die Fetzen fliegen  und sich über die doppelte Auflage freuen


----------



## öcsi (1. September 2006)

Was macht also ein Normalbiker wie ich mit der Skala. Na ganz einfach: S0 na klar, S1 spassig aber Konzentration, S2 mal hinfahren und fahren, aufs schieben gefasst machen, S3 und drüber schau ich mir beim Wandern an. 
Insofern schon hilfreich. Den Rest, die Zwischenstufen, muß ich mir schon selber erfahren. Und das heißt, dass ich mich an die Sache rantaste und mich damit beschäftige. Auch Eigenverantwortung genannt. Und in unserer Vollkaskowelt sollte man die ganz bewußt niemandem wegnehmen.
Ich verstehe warum Marco den Thread gestartet hat. Aber da spricht wohl eher der Schreiber für die breite Masse, der es den Lesern mundgerecht servieren möchte. Ob das aber richtig ist, genau daran zweifle ich. Denn damit erzeugt man Konsumenten und Massentourismus und wohin das führt, dafür gibt's genügend Beispiele.

Servus,
Öcsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (15. September 2006)

Super Skala, super Projekt. Ich muss ehrlich gesagt zugeben, dass mir die Hofer-Skala "gereicht" hätte (va. auch interessant wg. den Gefährlichkeitsgraden), aber da die ja so gut wie nicht publik gemacht wird, ist die STS ein guter und sinnvoller Ableger davon.

Es sind mittlerweile viele super Argumente gefallen, für und wider - wobei ich finde, dass die positiven Kommentare überwiegen bzw. die negative Kritik oft nicht gerechtfertigt ist.

Die Sache mit der groben Abstufung finde ich gut, ich meine, mehr als "leicht/mittel/schwer" (umgelegt S0/S1/S2) und vielleicht S3 als sehr schwer ist doch für Tourenfahrer auch nicht nötig. Für jeden cm Wurzelhöhe eine eigene S-Stufe einzuführen wäre zu viel des Guten.

Letztendlich sind wir Mountainbiker, und sollten doch auch etwas Spaß an schwierigem Gelände haben. Wenn also auf der Tour die ein oder andere Stelle kommt, die man nicht schafft, schiebt man einfach oder sucht einen "Chickenway". Das gehört für mich einfach zum MTBen dazu, OHNE dass man es dazusagt! Wer das nicht mag kann sich ja ohne weiteres auf Schotterstraßen beschränken, oder überhaupt auf der Straße bleiben - auch auf diesen Routen gibt's zB Alpenüberquerungen (absolut nicht böse gemeint, auch sowas ist anstrengend hoch 3...)  

Natürlich darf man frustriert sein, wenn eine Tour als S2 ausgeschrieben ist, und dann aber technisch absurd und echt unfahrbar ist. Zu der anfangs beschriebenen Tour von Hofer muss man aber fairerweise sagen, dass sie eine TRIAL Tour ist (und das ist nicht das verschriebene "Trail"). Hofer unterscheidet extra MTB-Touren und Trial touren, und wer sich auf eine letztgenannte ohne Trial-Können und dem Willen, Sektionen wieder und wieder zu versuchen (= Trial...), der hat - mit Verlaub gesagt - einfach schon im Vorfeld nicht die Hausaufgaben erledigt. Bei so einer Trial-Tour würde es mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern, wenn die Schwierigkeitsgrade generell leichter angegeben sind als sonst.

Ansonsten aber bringt natürlich die Skala nichts, wenn viele Über- oder Unterbewerten, weil dann kommt ein ordentliches Mischmasch raus, was keinem was bringt. Klar sind die Einschätzungen subjektiv, aber jetzt generell (und mitunter sogar beabsichtigt) falsch bewerten hat keinen Sinn.

Noch was kurz aus meiner Erfahrung: Ich selber fahre auch schon seit den 90er Jahren MTB, und dachte immer, ich fahre sehr gut. Von Extrembikern wusste man so gut wie nichts, vielleicht ein Hans-Jörg Rey, aber der wurde sowieso mit "No Way" von den meisten Bike-Lesern bewundert und/aber ansonsten abgehakt. 

Ein paar schwierige Wege bei mir in der Gegend, so dachte ich, gehören überhaupt mir alleine, weil kein anderer so verrückt sein kann, um diese Wege mit dem MTB zu befahren. Tja, und dann stellt sich heraus, dass diese Wege bestenfalls S2 sind, wenn's gut geht 1-2 S3 Stellen drin, und es Leute gibt, die über sowas nur müde lächeln. Klar ist man da anfangs extrem Enttäuscht und vielleicht frustriert. 

Aber das schöne dabei ist, dass Leute, die S4+ Sachen fahren und dies einem zeigen Ansporn sind, das eigene Potential zu steigern. Sie zeigen einem, was möglich ist, und was man auch können kann. Die Frage ist natürlich, ob man das überhaupt will , aber wenn ja benötigt es letztendlich "nur" Übung und Hingabe, und man wird besser.

Wobei man da dann für Glücksgefühle nichtmal eine STS braucht - wenn man Stellen bravourös meistert, bei denen man früher "no way" gesagt hat, dann reicht das schon für den Glücksrausch, egal ob das jetzt S2, S3 oder S7 ist. Das wichtige ist, sich selbst als Maßstab zu nehmen, und zu versuchen, sich zu steigern - und stets den Spaß im Vordergrund zu halten!


----------



## ToBlind (28. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren ausgewählte Hofer Trial Touren und auch die STS hat mir immer wieder geholfen Touren zu finden, die ich auch entspannt mit meiner Freundin fahren kann  
Kein Modell das auf Definitionen aufbaut ist perfekt. Betrachtet man z.B. das Thema Trialtechniken für Stufen genauer, wird sehr schnell deutlich, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad und die erforderliche Technik eine Frage von wenigen cm sein kann. 

Mich würde mal interessieren warum die Bike und die Mountainbike nach anfänglichem Interesse die STS in den Berichten nicht nutzt.
@Marco: Kennst Du die Gründe? Warum gibst Du keine S-Grade in Deinen Berichten an?

@Carsten: Werden bei der neuen Trailhunter DVD für Finale durchgängig die S-Grade angegeben sein?


----------



## Carsten (29. September 2006)

Servus

Trailhunter Finale: Alle Touren sind im Bikeguide blu bike drin. Die schwierigkeitseinteilung leicht, schwer, sehr schwer entpricht genau S-1 S-2 und S-3
Im Film ist das nicht durchgehend erwähnt, z.T. schon

Bikehefte: Deren Klientel bewegt sich zu 90% zwischen S-0 und S-1 (Aussage BIKE Redaktioen)...denen ist die Skala viel zu extrem...leider


----------



## dave (1. Oktober 2006)

Wir hatten sie zwar ohnehin schon von anfang an benutzt, doch nun ist die Feinabstufung mit +/- offiziell eingeführt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3053008&postcount=61



> Wobei man da dann für Glücksgefühle nichtmal eine STS braucht - wenn man Stellen bravourös meistert, bei denen man früher "no way" gesagt hat, dann reicht das schon für den Glücksrausch, egal ob das jetzt S2, S3 oder S7 ist. Das wichtige ist, sich selbst als Maßstab zu nehmen, und zu versuchen, sich zu steigern - und stets den Spaß im Vordergrund zu halten!



So isses! Ich kann auf einem flowigen S1-Trail viel mehr Spass haben als auf einem brutalst verglockten S3er.

Vielen Dank übrigens ganz allgemein für Euren Zuspruch (auch per PM)!


----------



## Up&Down (1. Oktober 2006)

Skalen hin, Skalen her, es geht nichts über eine ausführlichere "Prosa"-Beschreibung, gerade im alpinen Gelände (Gefährlichkeit, Ausgesetztheit, Wetterbeinflussbarkeit des Untergrundes etc.). Hat man die Beschreibung nicht oder will man eine erste Orientierung, ist die Skala OK. 

Es gibt ja so Hotel-Test-Seiten u.ä., wo jeder seine Meinung reintun kann.
Gibt es hier nicht irgendeinen Webfreak, der sowas für Trails und Trials aufmachen kann, verlinkt von Google Earth, wo die Strecken eingegeben werden können?
Siehe z.B. die Google-Earth-Touren vom Radportal Ostallgäu.
Wenn es dann zu jeder Strecke einen Blog gäbe, hätte man auch immer aktuelle Infos. Jeder könnte seine Fotos dazutun etc.

Also ein schniekes Web 2.0 Community Mashup für Trails.
Bei der Zeit, die die Forenmitglieder haben, sich hier vollzulabern, müsste sowas doch machbar sein ...

u&d


----------



## dave (1. Oktober 2006)

> Skalen hin, Skalen her, es geht nichts über eine ausführlichere "Prosa"-Beschreibung, gerade im alpinen Gelände (Gefährlichkeit, Ausgesetztheit, Wetterbeinflussbarkeit des Untergrundes etc.). Hat man die Beschreibung nicht oder will man eine erste Orientierung, ist die Skala OK.



Zustimmung!  



> Gibt es hier nicht irgendeinen Webfreak, der sowas für Trails und Trials aufmachen kann, verlinkt von Google Earth, wo die Strecken eingegeben werden können?
> Siehe z.B. die Google-Earth-Touren vom Radportal Ostallgäu.
> Wenn es dann zu jeder Strecke einen Blog gäbe, hätte man auch immer aktuelle Infos. Jeder könnte seine Fotos dazutun etc.



Dank Rikman haben wir eigentlich schon so etwas ... und zwar unseren Tour- und Spotguide.
Man kann Trails und Touren hineinstellen, diese anschließend kommentieren lassen und einen RSS-Feed dazu abonnieren.
Was noch fehlt ist vor allem eine Berwertung nach der STS. Aber ansonsten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (1. Oktober 2006)

Die weitere Diskussion zur STS, sofern sie unabhängig von Marcos ursprünglichen Post ist, sollten wir übrigens besser wieder hier aufnehmen.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Oktober 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Bikehefte: Deren Klientel bewegt sich zu 90% zwischen S-0 und S-1 (Aussage BIKE Redaktioen)...denen ist die Skala viel zu extrem...leider



Und dann immer groß von den 15cm Bikes schreiben die ein Jeder braucht


----------



## Up&Down (1. Oktober 2006)

@dave
tour- und spotguide ist super - habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. eine schande, dass da sowenige einträge drin sind!!!!!
mach mich gleich mal ran und tue was dazu.
zu dem ding sollte man mal mehr werbung machen!
danke & gruß
u&d


----------



## Up&Down (1. Oktober 2006)

so erledigt - die ersten 2 touren nähe freiburg sind drin.

natürlich mit sts-einstufung und prosa.


----------



## dave (2. Oktober 2006)

@Up&Down:
klasse! ich hab' thomas und rikman übrigens gefragt, ob sie die STS bei der angabe der technischen schwierigkeit erwähnen könnten. mal schauen ...


----------



## Carsten (24. März 2007)

ich habe mal noch jede Menge Beispielfotos zusammen gefaßt:


http://schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=STS-1
http://schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=STS-2
http://schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=STS-3
http://schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=STS-4
http://schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=STS-5

die Bilder sollen einen groben Eindruck vermitteln. Kann aber durchaus sein, daß einige Bilder nicht so wild erscheinen wie die Stelle wirklich ist.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (24. März 2007)

Habe die Mitteilungen gelesen und gebe nun meinen Senf auch dazu:
- Die Skala an sich ist schon OK so, denn so weiss ich was mich erwartet.
- Wenn 90% der Biker im unteren Drittel das Ende der Fahnenstange sehen ist m.M. die Skale überbewertet.

Im Klettern wird ein Rotpunkt bewertet, wenn die Route wiederholt wird und die Schwierigkeit bestätigt wird. (Ansatz zur Idee). So ist die Objektivität eher gewährleistet. (ausser es klettert Huber und sein Bruder...  )

Zu mir:
Ich wohne und radel im Allgäu (schon länger und regelmässig) und fahre max. S2- !  

Stellt sich die Frage ob für die "Normalbiker" der Skalabereich von S0- bis S2- reicht??


----------



## dave (24. März 2007)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:


> Im Klettern wird ein Rotpunkt bewertet, wenn die Route wiederholt wird und die Schwierigkeit bestätigt wird. (Ansatz zur Idee). So ist die Objektivität eher gewährleistet.



... was dann eben über den Tour- & Spotguide passieren könnte, allgemein in Forum oder einfach in der Diskussion mit anderen Bikern. 



Allgäu-Biker schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage ob für die "Normalbiker" der Skalabereich von S0- bis S2- reicht??



Ja, dies scheint der Hauptkritikpunkt zu sein.  

Die Gegenfrage wäre halt, ob eine weitere Unterteilung sinnvoll wäre, leicht zu handhaben, einfach zu unterscheiden und dem Biker wirklich aussagekräftigere Informationen bieten würde. Wir glauben nicht!

Eine interessante Frage wäre in dem Zusammenhang auch, ob es diesen Kritikpunkt überhaupt gäbe, wenn wir die STS beschneiden würden. Also, einfach die ersten vier Grade nähmen, bei S1 zu zählen anfängen und mit S4 enden würden.
... und dabei wäre für die "Normalbiker" eigentlich alles beim Alten!


----------



## Ronja (25. März 2007)

macht doch eine Skala mit "S", wo es tatsächlich für Otto-Normalbiker ist und tut die höheren Schwierigkeiten mit "FR" wie Freeride bennen, dann weiß man, daß es einen Qualitätssprung benötigt um es zu fahren und wenn ich eine Route plane wo viel FR ist, muß ich von vornherein schieben einplanen. Das alles "S" ist vermittelt irgendwie einen trügerischen Eindruck.


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2007)

wo beginnen "höhere" schwierigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2007)

S 0 ist ausreichend als Beschreibung - das kann jeder fahren. Und wenn es jeder fahren kann, reicht das ja. S 1 fährt dann Ottonormalbikerin dann ebent streckenweise nicht (wie meine Frau zuletzt, weil ein Schotterweg nach Regenfällen zu verwaschen war, das waren dann aufeinmal statt der erhofften 3 h Fahrzeit für 40km dann nur 15 km in 3 h - die betreffende Strecke war im Bikeguide von Herrn Kahlfuss als "leicht" eingestuft.).

Letztendlich ist für mich weitaus wichtiger, ob bei einer längeren Strecke ich mehr schiebe/trage als fahre, und das ist ja nur bei einer präzisen Beschreibung möglich. Also zB 30% S 0, 30% S 2 und 40 % S 5 - dann würde ich da zB eben nicht lang wollen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2007)

Zusammen mit der Passdatenbank finde ich die Skala schon ganz gut zu handlen. Gut, bei manchen, die halt garkeine Trails fahren, ist halt dann schon bei S0 Schluss. Die schieben dann halt schon im Karwendel vom Hochalmsattel runter, habe ich selbst schon gesehen. Wenn ich aber z.B. S2-3 fahre, ist es mir egal, wieviel Anteil S1 oder S2 hat, weil ich weiß, dass ich halt die eine S2 Stelle fahre oder evtl. auch schiebe. Jeder wird in seinem Bereich seine persönlichen Schwachpunkte haben, der eine früher, der andere später. So genau kann garnichts beschrieben sein, dass man weiß, wieviel Meter man nun schiebt oder fährt. Schließlich kommt es zudem noch auf die Tagesform und die jeweiligen Wetterbedingungen an. Aber wie Dave schon sagt: eine Nachfrage hier im Forum ist immer noch das Beste!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2007)

Hallo Carsten,

ist das, was Du als Gletschertrail bezeichnest, der Trail vom Pso Zebru? Dieser Trail scheint ein echtes "must" zu sein!


----------



## Carsten (25. März 2007)

Ist doch ganz einfach:

S0 S1 S2 ist leicht mittel schwer für Tourenfahrer
S2 S3 S4  ist leicht mittel schwer für Endurofahrer
S3 S4 S5  ist leicht mittel schwer für Extrembiker

jeder wird glücklich


----------



## Carsten (25. März 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> ist das, was Du als Gletschertrail bezeichnest, der Trail vom Pso Zebru? Dieser Trail scheint ein echtes "must" zu sein!



Gletschertrail ist normalerweise vom Tiefenbachferner nach Vent, also im Ötztal

Was Du meinst ist die Abfahrt vom Passo Zebru nach Bormio...das ist was anders. Das Beide Trails ein Muß sind steht außer Frage


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. März 2007)

Danke für die INfo. Ich werd´ nochmal in Deinen Bildern wühlen. Das Problem ist nur, den Weg bei den S1 Bildern kann ich fahren, bei den S3 Bildern bin ich mir da nicht so sicher!  Außerdem hab´ ich noch niemanden gefunden, der Bock auf die Ötzi-Runde hat.


----------



## Carsten (25. März 2007)

Gletschertrail nach Vent geht auch Super als Tagestour


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> S0 S1 S2 ist leicht mittel schwer für Tourenfahrer
> S2 S3 S4  ist leicht mittel schwer für Endurofahrer
> ...



und wenn die entwicklung weitergeht, wird man sich darüber in 5 jahren auch wieder kaputtlachen.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (25. März 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem hab´ ich noch niemanden gefunden, der Bock auf die Ötzi-Runde hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (26. März 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Außerdem hab´ ich noch niemanden gefunden, der Bock auf die Ötzi-Runde hat.



Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Münchner Forum Mitfahrer gesucht, ist dann aber wg schlechten Wetter ausgefallen. Dieses Jahr habe ich den schon auf der Agenda - so als verlängertes Wochenende.
Vielleicht könnte man sich da zusammen tun?

Gruss


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. März 2007)

Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!   Schau´n wir mal, wie das zusammenpaßt und wie sich das Wetter heuer entwickelt. Sollte nicht zu kompliziert sein, da wir ja in derselben Stadt wohnen.


----------



## thory (26. März 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!


----------



## bike1 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mir mal sagen wo ihr eigentlich diese Skala findet???

Ich fahre seid 8 Jahren Bike und lese jeden Monat verschiedene Bikemagazine, aber ich habe in einer Tourenbeschreibung oder Karte oder sonst wo jemals etwas über diese Skale gelesen. Die STS kenne ich zwar weil ich sie mir mal aus dem Netzt runtergeladen habe, aber es ist ja keine Tour die ich kenne damit klassifiziert. Also was soll das Teil wenn sie in keiner Tourenbeschreibung oder Karte auftaucht???


----------



## clmns (5. Juli 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=singletrail+skala


----------



## cos75 (5. Juli 2009)

clmns schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=singletrail+skala



Hehe, sehr geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. Juli 2009)

schau mal z.B. in mein Passdatenbank...da findest Du jede Menge Infos zum Planen von Alpenüberquerungen...auch mit Skala...

oder in Stuntzis Liveberichte

und und und....

die Mags vergeben lieber Sternchen, Bopelchen und anderen Quasch, der nicht vergleichbar ist und womit keiner was anfangen kann. Dafür ist´s auf deren eigenen Mist gewachsen


----------



## bike1 (6. Juli 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> schau mal z.B. in mein Passdatenbank...da findest Du jede Menge Infos zum Planen von Alpenüberquerungen...auch mit Skala...
> 
> oder in Stuntzis Liveberichte
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Carsten,

danke für den Tipp! Werde mir das auf jeden Fall anschauen. Die Skala finde ich echt gut. Habe mich nur bisher immer gewundert wie man die nutzen soll wenn sie nirgends auftaucht. aber danke für die Info.

Gruß
Alessandro


----------



## fatz (7. Juli 2009)

bike1 schrieb:


> Habe mich nur bisher immer gewundert wie man die nutzen soll wenn sie nirgends auftaucht. aber danke für die Info.


na ausser in den bike-bravos taucht sie inzwischen zum glueck ziemlich oft auf.
wird zeit das die herren redakteure mal aufwachen. koennte da nicht der marco mal?....


----------



## B3ppo (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sich richtig dem Fahrertyp und dem Bike was man unter sich hat einschätzen kann:


> S0 S1 S2 ist leicht mittel schwer für Tourenfahrer
> S2 S3 S4 ist leicht mittel schwer für Endurofahrer
> S3 S4 S5 ist leicht mittel schwer für Extrembiker


----------



## bike1 (9. Juli 2009)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich richtig dem Fahrertyp und dem Bike was man unter sich hat einschätzen kann:


 
Das ist schon klar. Die Skala ansich kenne ich ja schon lange. Meine frage war ja - was man mit so einer eigentlich tollen Skala anfangen soll wenn sie in keiner Tourenbeschreibung zu finden ist. Oder hat sie einer von euch jemals in einer Tourenbeschreibung integriert gesehen?


----------



## maniac.7 (9. Juli 2009)

> Das ist schon klar. Die Skala ansich kenne ich ja schon lange. Meine frage war ja - was man mit so einer eigentlich tollen Skala anfangen soll wenn sie in keiner Tourenbeschreibung zu finden ist. Oder hat sie einer von euch jemals in einer Tourenbeschreibung integriert gesehen?


In Tourenbeschreibungen aus den Bikemagazinen hab ich sie auch noch nicht gesehen. Aber für die Alpencrosse, die ich geplant habe, war Carstens Passdatenbank extrem nützlich (weil wir auch eher <~S2 fahren). Und in der stehen ja (fast) alle Alpenpässe mit STS drin...
Übrigens habe ich gelesen, dass openstreetmap auch die Möglichkeit bietet, MTB-Routen mit STS zu versehen... Aber flächendeckend gibts das noch nicht, da müssten dann viele viele zusammenhelfen...
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Mountainbike#Basic_Tags_related_to_Mtbiking


----------



## Romarius (9. Juli 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> schau mal z.B. in mein Passdatenbank...da findest Du jede Menge Infos zum Planen von Alpenüberquerungen...auch mit Skala...
> 
> oder in Stuntzis Liveberichte
> 
> ...


ihr könntet ja auch anfangen statt der schnöden zahlen endlich mal ansprechende grafiken zu verwenden! z.b.:
s0 = koalabärchen, weil der ähnlich faul rumhängt wie ein biker auf nem s0trail.
s1 = bienchen, weil man da zum rauffahren fleißig sein muss
s2 = ein sternchen, weil da der spass erst losgeht 
s3 = daumen nach oben-chen, weil man hierzu schon einigermassen koordination braucht
s4 = schweinchen, weil das fahren dieser sektion meist saustark ist
s5 = teufelchen, weil man mit dem teufel im bunde sein muss um das fahren zu können.
(s6 = teufelchen mit sternchen etc...)

man stelle sich die diskussionen bei der trailbewertung vor


----------



## Carsten (9. Juli 2009)

wenn sich ein Grafiker berufen fühlt, nur zu
aber bitte schöne icons mit Aussagekraft


----------



## Lucky L. (11. Juli 2009)

Weils hier reinpasst:
Wie ist denn die 5-Sternchenskala vom Achim Zahn in seinem Buch "Alpencross" zu bewerten?

z.B.
- via claudia 2
-Joe-route 4
-Heckmair-route 3
-Direttissima 5

Im Gegensatz zur Singletrail-skala geht es zwar um eine Gesamtbewertung ganzer Touren, und die Option einfach abzusteigen wenns zu schwer wird ist berücksichtigt, 
 aber es wird ja auch der fahrtechnische Anspruch separat bewertet.

 Weil diese Touren wahrscheinlich einigen Leuten ein Begriff sind, würde mich mal eure Einschätzung interessieren, was davon für den durchschnitts-Tourenbiker noch empfehlenswert ist!


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2010)

Eine kurze Neujahrs-News:
beat hat Dave zur STS befragt und das Interview auf seiner Website veröffentlicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woswoasiwos (12. Dezember 2014)

Die Forstwege gehören einfach nicht in die Skala.
Ich kenne zig Leute (ältere wie mein 75jähriger Vater) die ohne Probleme Forstwege fahren, aber nie die Trails bei S0 fahren würden.

Daher mMn eine reine Singletrailskala (dann passt die Einteilung schon ganz gut) oder erweitern und Forstwege mitnehmen.


----------



## fatz (12. Dezember 2014)

oerm! der thread ist auch schon etwas aelter....


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2014)

Naja, erst in der Pubertät. Wart erstmal bis 2018!


----------



## woswoasiwos (13. Dezember 2014)

falsch gepostet 

Aber Gott sei Dank ist die Kontrollatorpolizei anwesend


----------



## mountainsunbike (21. August 2017)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Skala ist der Witz, sorry. Ich fahr auch schon fast 20 Jahre MTB, am Garda, TAC und andere Rennen. Nach der Skala bräuche ich Stützräder  Bei S3 ist bei mir die Grenze. Die Skala ist bei S1 und S2 zu undiferenziert. Für die Meisten ist bei S2 die Grenze des fahrbaren erreicht.



Na ja in meiner Gegend sind S2 Trails schon nur noch mit Bergschuhen zu begehen von befahrbar keine Rede. Und da fährt auch kein geübter Trailbiker runter ausser er hat Flügel. Tourenplanung findet bei mir nur noch bis höchstens S1 Strecken statt ausser ich finde eine Tour die schon jemand befahren hat und darüber berichtet hat.


----------



## scylla (21. August 2017)

mountainsunbike schrieb:


> Na ja in meiner Gegend sind S2 Trails schon nur noch mit Bergschuhen zu begehen von befahrbar keine Rede. Und da fährt auch kein geübter Trailbiker runter ausser er hat Flügel.



Das könnte an mehreren Ursachen liegen, aber an der STS im Grundsatz sicher nicht.
Ist es nicht befahrbar, weil es so gefährlich (ausgesetzt) ist? Dann ist das nicht Bestandteil der STS, denn die STS behandelt nur die Schwierigkeit, die Gefährlichkeit sollte separat angegeben werden (dafür gibt es eine eigene Skala).
Wird in deiner Gegend grundsätzlich zu niedrig eingestuft? Dann ist das ein Problem der Anwender, nicht der STS.
Kannst nur du die S2 Trails nicht befahren? Dann solltest du nicht verallgemeinert von "befahrbar" reden, sondern dann ist es nur für dich nicht befahrbar, woran die STS keine Schuld hat.

Grundsätzlich gibt es schon recht viele Biker, die S2 Trails, welche im Sinne der STS korrekt mit S2 zu bewerten sind, fahren können, und dieses auch tun. Wenn korrekt mit S2 bewertete Trails für dich nicht befahrbar sind, dann hat die STS ja dahingehend ihren Sinn und Zweck erfüllt, dass du dich daran orientieren kannst, dich an S1 Trails zu halten, und somit die Fail-Quote für dich geringer sein sollte als ohne eine Bewertung nach STS.
Die Skala ist nicht als Schwanzvergleich gedacht, sondern als neutrale Bewertung, die Bikern auf allen Könnerstufen von Nutzen sein soll. Wer sich selbst realistisch einschätzen kann, dem hilft die Bewertung nach STS, Wege zu finden, die ihm persönlich den meisten Spaß machen (vorausgesetzt natürlich auch, dass die Wege realistisch bewertet wurden). Wer sich auf S1 Wegen am wohlsten fühlt und das selbst weiß, der kann ja einfach S1 Wege fahren und alles ist gut. Es gibt keine Pflicht, S2 oder höher fahren zu können oder zu wollen.

Die Diskussion, dass die STS zu "grob" sei, gibt es schon so lange wie die STS selbst. Der Beitrag, auf den du dich bezogen hast, ist auch schon 11 Jahre alt 
Meistens finden die Leute die STS in dem Bereich zu grob, in dem sie sich selbst aufhalten. Jemand, der S1 fährt, findet die Abstufung zwischen S0 und S1 zu grob. Jemand, der S4 fährt, findet die Abstufung zwischen S3 und S4 zu grob. Und so weiter...
Allerdings haben viele auch schon Schwierigkeiten, mit der "zu groben" Skala korrekt zu bewerten. Würde es wirklich Sinn ergeben, eine noch feiner differenzierte Skala mit 10 oder mehr Abstufungen zu machen, wenn bereits die vorhandenen 6 Abstufungen oft nicht richtig angewendet werden, weil es kaum jemand so genau liest oder sich merkt, was es bedeutet? Ich finde, das würde das Grundproblem der fehlerhaften Einschätzung nicht lösen, sondern vermutlich eher noch verschärfen.
Wenn man es ganz genau wissen will, redet man am besten mit jemandem, der einen Weg kennt, und ihn genauer in Worten beschreiben kann. Andererseits... so ein wenig Abenteuer darf beim Biken ja auch mal dabei sein, wenn man jeden Quadratzentimeter Trail schon kennt, bevor man ihn gefahren ist, wäre es ja langweilig


----------



## mountainsunbike (21. August 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> ... so ein wenig Abenteuer darf beim Biken ja auch mal dabei sein, wenn man jeden Quadratzentimeter Trail schon kennt, bevor man ihn gefahren ist, wäre es ja langweilig



In diesem Sinne muß ich Dir Recht geben. Abenteuer muß schon sein. Aber für "normal" Biker sind diese Angaben halt zu wage....


----------



## scylla (21. August 2017)

Zitat aus dem Einleitungs-Text der Singletrail-Skala: 

_"Die Einstufung ist lediglich als Orientierungshilfe gedacht. Sie ist ausdrücklich nicht wertend zu verstehen! Schließlich macht sie keine Aussage über den ‚Spass-Faktor’ eines Weges und einen guten Biker machen auch mehr Qualitäten aus, als alleine das Fahrkönnen.

Vor diesem Hintergrund wurde die Singletrail-Skala so konzipiert, möglichst alle fahrbaren technischen Herausforderungen abzudecken und Biker aller Könnerstufen miteinzubeziehen. Ziel war es dabei nicht, dass sich z. B. aus Akzeptanzgründen die Masse der Biker auch mit den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden identifizieren würden. Dazu müssten die unteren Grade u. a. feiner aufgeteilt werden, was aus diversen
Gründen nicht sinnvoll ist."_


----------



## schtuiner (21. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
kurz und knapp für mich ist die STS ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Allerdings wird bei vielen Trails zu wenig unterschieden ob du obligatorisch  S ? (zB Altissimo 601 unterer Teil  oblig. S3) beherrschst. Auch S1 Biker können Spaß auf S3 Trails haben, hängt halt ab ob man nach der Schlüsselstelle wieder aufs Bike kommt oder nur schiebt. Daher ist die Prosa wichtig. Subjektive Betrachtung führt auch beim Klettern mancherorts für Verwunderung, aber oft muss man sich halt den örtlichen und subjektiven Gegebenheiten " a bisserl " anpassen. Es braucht halt auch Zeit bis eine grössere Anzahl an Biker / Journalisten ein Gespür für die Bewertung bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach sind wir auf einem guten Weg mit der STS. Vielen Dank an Willi Hofer und seinem Gefolge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

